# knitting tea party 27 may '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 27 May '16

This is going to be an experiment - with the character limit in place now I'm not sure what is going to happen. Admin suggested multiple posts. I told them I thought it was a dumb move to limit characters. Multiple posts just seem a dumb idea.

We have been having a raft of 80° days and I am loving it. A bit muggy this morning but it is also nice and warm so I am not complaining. Originally the first of the week weather report was for rain yesterday, today and tomorrow. Haven't seen any yet. The farmers are grateful - they are out in the fields from early morning to late at night. It is late for the planting phase of farming so they are racing to get in as much as possible before it rains again. We had such a wet spring - they weren't able to get in the fields at all.

Bacon and Caramelized Pineapple Pizza

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 35 mins
Total Cost: $4.46
Serves: 8 slices

Ingredients

3oz. bacon* $0.88
8oz. can pineapple chunks in juice $1.09
1 Tbsp brown sugar $0.10
1 large pizza dough $0.59
½ cup pizza sauce $0.43
4oz. shredded Monterrey Jack cheese $1.25
2 green onions $0.17

Instructions

1. Slice the bacon into one-inch pieces. Cook in a large skillet over medium heat until crisp and brown on the edges, but still slightly soft in the center (about 5 minutes). The bacon will finish cooking on the pizza. Transfer the bacon to a paper towel lined plate and pour off most of the bacon grease from the skillet.

2. Drain the canned pineapple well. Cut the chunks in half to make smaller pieces. Add the pineapple chunks to the skillet along with the brown sugar. Sauté over medium heat until the pineapple gets brown and sticky on the edges (about 5 minutes). Remove from the heat.

3. Preheat the oven to 450ºF.

4. Stretch the pizza dough to fit a 14 inch pizza pan.

5. Spread the sauce over the surface of the dough.

6. Sprinkle the shredded Monterrey Jack cheese over the sauce.

7. Finally, top the pizza with the cooked bacon and caramelized pineapple pieces.

8. Bake the pizza for about 15 minutes, or until the crust is golden brown and the cheese is bubbly on top.

9. After removing the pizza from the oven, top with sliced green onions, cut into eight pieces, then serve.

Notes: *When I buy 12oz. packages of bacon, I cut it into quarters (across the slices) and freeze what isn't used immediately. That way I can take out one 3oz. portion at a time, as needed, for future recipes.

http://www.BudgetBytes.com

Mango Coconut Tofu Bowls

Prep time: 30 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 1 hour

Total Cost: $8.21
Cost Per Serving: $2.05
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1.5 cups uncooked jasmine or basmati rice $0.66
1 clove garlic, minced $0.08
¾ tsp salt $0.03
13.5oz. can coconut milk $1.50
1 cup water $0.00

HONEY LIME GLAZE

1 fresh lime $0.25
¼ cup honey $0.48
½ Tbsp soy sauce $0.03
1 tsp corn starch $0.04

PAN FRIED TOFU

14oz. package firm or extra firm tofu $1.99
Pinch of salt $0.02
2 Tbsp corn starch $0.08
2 Tbsp neutral oil for frying $0.04

BOWL TOPPINGS

1 mango $1.69
1 avocado, sliced $1.00
2-3 green onions, sliced $0.20
Pinch of red pepper flakes $0.02
Handful fresh cilantro $0.10

Instructions

Begin by pressing the tofu:

1. Remove the tofu from the package, draining away all moisture.

2. Wrap the tofu in a clean, lint-free dish towel or a few layers of paper towel.

3. Place the wrapped tofu between two plates and place something heavy on top (cast iron pan or pot full of water).

4. Let the tofu press for at least 30 minutes.

To make the Savory Coconut Rice:

1. Combine the uncooked rice, minced garlic, salt, coconut milk, and water in a medium pot.

2. Place a lid on the pot and bring to a boil over high heat.

3. Once it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low and let simmer for 20 minutes.

4. Turn the heat off and let the pot sit, undisturbed, for 10 more minutes.

5. Fluff the rice with a fork and set aside.

While the rice is cooking, prepare the honey lime glaze:

1. Use a zester, microplane, or small-holed cheese grater to remove the thin layer of green zest from the lime.

2. Squeeze the juice from the lime into a separate bowl (you'll need about ¼ cup juice).

3. Combine the juice with ½ tsp of the zest, honey, soy sauce, and corn starch in a bowl. Stir until the corn starch and honey are dissolved.

Fixing the tofu:

1. After the tofu has been pressed, cut it into ½ inch cubes.

2. Blot with a paper towel if needed to make sure the surface is dry.

3. Season the tofu with a pinch of salt.

4. Sprinkle the corn starch over top and gently toss until all the pieces are well coated.

5. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat until the oil is shimmering.

6. Add the tofu and fry on until golden brown on each side (about 3 minutes each side).

7. Remove the fried tofu from the pan and turn the heat down to low.

8. While the tofu fries, cut the mango into cubes.

Finishing:

1. Give the prepared glaze a quick stir, then add it to the skillet.

2. Allow the glaze to begin to simmer, at which point it will thicken.

3. Once thickened, turn the heat off and add the fried tofu and cubed mango. Toss to coat in the glaze.

To build the bowls:

1. Place about one cup of the savory coconut rice in the bottom of each bowl

2. Top with a scoop of the mango and tofu.

3. Add sliced green onions, sliced avocado, a pinch of red pepper flakes, and a few sprigs of cilantro on top of each bowl.

www.BudgetBytes.com

Slow Cooker Balsamic Chicken Caprese by Erin

SERVING SIZE: 4
PREP TIME: 10 min
TOTAL TIME: 4 hr

This balsamic chicken caprese recipe is simple, filled with sweet Italian flavor, and you probably have everything you need to make it in your pantry right this second.

Ingredients

2 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
2 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1⁄2 tsp kosher salt
1⁄2 tsp freshly cracked black pepper
14 oz diced tomatoes (1 can)
1⁄2 cup balsamic vinegar
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1 tsp dried basil
1 small red onion, diced
shredded mozzarella cheese, for serving
thinly sliced fresh basil, for serving

DIRECTIONS

1. Drizzle olive oil in the bottom of a 4-quart or larger slow cooker. Place chicken on top of oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

2. In a small bowl, stir together the tomatoes, balsamic vinegar, garlic, bay leaf, basil, and onion. Pour over the chicken.

3. Cover and cook until chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear, 5 to 6 hours on low heat or 2 1/2 to 3 hours on high heat, depending upon your slow cooker.

4. Transfer the chicken to a plate, then with a slotted spoon, scoop the tomato-balsamic slow cooker sauce over the chicken. Top with mozzarella and fresh basil.

Notes: Because white meat chicken can dry out easily in the slow cooker, be sure to check your slow cooker at the early end of the cooking time frame. For the best taste, purchase a block of mozzarella cheese and grate it yourself, versus purchasing a pre-grated variety.

www.wellplated.com/slow-cooker-balsamic-chicken

Beef Stir Fry

Stir fry is a great meal to make when you don't want to spend a lot of time in the kitchen and very versatile by using whatever vegetables you have on hand. The sauce is what makes this stir fry so delicious and adds a lot of flavor. Serve over rice or rice noodles.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds beef, thinly sliced
1 onion thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 bell peppers, thinly sliced
2 cups frozen green beans
4 roma tomatoes, cut into chunks
Feel free to use finely sliced cabbage, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, mushrooms. The possibilities are endless.

Sauce

1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1/3 cup soya sauce
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/3 cup water

Directions

1. Stir fry the onions, garlic and peppers in a wok or large frying pan for about 4-5 minutes. Remove from pan into a bowl.

2. Add the frozen green beans and stir fry until it is bright green and there are slightly cooked. Remove into vegetable bowl.

3. Add the beef and stir fry until the meat begins to brown.

4. Add the red wine vinegar, soya sauce and honey for 6-8 minutes stirring frequently so the honey won't burn.

5. Add the cornstarch mixed with the water to beef, simmer for 10 minutes.

6. Add all the vegetables including the cut tomatoes and heat through

NOTE: Cutting the beef into thin strips while it is still semi frozen makes it easier. If you bought it fresh, put it in the freezer for about 30-45 minutes and then slice it.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

looking at these burger recipes - have i posted them before? i hope not.

my openings are gong to be shorter that is for sure. i can have up to 10k characters and then it gets cut off. i could put it in double or triple posts but don't think i will. i will just try to be wonderful :sm02: and have wonderful recipes in 10k or less. i can always post some recipes during the week. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 20th May, 2016* by Darowil 

While *Matthew* didn't win a prize at the art competition he did come fourth only a few votes behind third place.

*Marikayknits* cardioversion went uneventfully and seems to have been a success. Her DS has got engaged and this means that he will now be living in the US as well rather than travelling the world.

*Bonnie * received a letter with an appointment for a follow up following her thyroid scan - as it included a surgeon Bonnie was concerned that she was going to need surgery but they are confident that it can be addressed without surgery and is related to Hasimotos thyroid disease. Changed BP medications as BP up - possibly related to thyroid issues.

*Nannyof3* developed kidney stones while away babysitting for a week. To see someone about the stones now that she is home.

Following a scare it is now looking like *Lurker* will get a hip replacement next month.

*Cashmeregma's* uncle had heart surgery recently, she rang to check how he was. Only to find that his wife had collapsed with pacemaker problems (had put off getting it fixed until her husband's recovery was complete.)

*Designer* having an MRI ASAP to see if she has MS.

*Gwen* ended up in ER with severe itching which didn't respond to numerous OTC medications - given stronger anti histamines and advised to see an allergy doctor. In the meantime to take an OTC anti-histamine daily. Tonight is family bon voyage for SS who leaves for Spain on Sunday.

The hospice nurse has told them that *Tami's* mother has only a few months left.

And *Bella* is doing better today, Faith also had a procedure in the same hospital Thursday (I think! Days get a bit confusing sometimes).


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I, for one, am going to miss all the lovely recipes you post. Please DO post more during the week.
I don't think it's a good idea to limit the number of characters you can post.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS
4 - *Agnes* - Baby bonnet
5 - *Agnes* - Converse booties
8 - *Agnes * - February lady sweater 
16 - *Swedenme* - Crochet bootiesh and blanket
19 - *Lurker* - Morocco
19 - *Swedenme* - Knitted poppies
33 - *Sorlenna* - Socks
35 - *Fan* - Afghan
37 - *Kateb* - Birthday card for Pjs loves crochet
39 - *Lurker * - Sahara desert photos
40 - *Kate* - DGKs
40 - *Cashmeregma* - Ayrshire from the air
41 - *Lurker* - Todra Gorge/Lisa in Tinghir 
55 - *Lurker* - Marakesh/Atlas mountains/Kashbar
57 - *Bonnie* - Knitting/Quilt
61 - *Nanacaren* - Summer drink
63 - *Lurker* - DN by the pool in Marakesh
64 - *Swedenme* - Desserts
66 - *Pacer * - Matthew's ceramics/Ronald McD House
67 - *Designer* - Yarn bowl
68 - *Darowil* - Yarn haul
70 - *Kate* - Caitlin's 1st birthday
73 - *Darowil* - 1947 newspaper
73 - *Gwen* - Top for DD
74 - *Gwen* - Homespun rag wreath 
75 - *Agnes* - Quinn
76 - *Sassafras* - DD Amanda

RECIPES
10 - *Lurker*- Cheese, mushroom and broccoli soup
10 - *Sorlenna* - Raspberry & rhubarb jello jam (link)
13 - *Sam* - Cabbage soup (link)
19 - *Angelam* - Rhubarb cake with crumble topping
24 - *Bonnie*- Dessert salad
64 - *Rookie* - Boston baked beans (link)

CRAFTS
3 - *Rookie* - Jessica Tromp pattern site (link)
5 - *Agnes* - Crochet Converse booties (link)
11 - *Sam* - Moccasin booties/ Bubblewrap stitch (links)
12 - *Sam* - Knitted skeleton (link)
14 - *Agnes* - February lady sweater pattern (link)
21 - *Agnes* - February fitted jersey (link)
36 - *Agnes* - Modern rose afghan (link)
45 - *Agnes* - Crochet Jellyfish (link)
55 - *Cashmeregma* - Propanicus Moon yarn (link)
61 - *Bonnie* - Disappearing 4 patch quilt (link)
71 - *Rookie* - Laura Bryant knitting (link)
74 - *Gwen* - Rag wreaths and quilts (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Sam* - UK quiz (link)
12 - *Sam* - Gardening site (link)
15 - *Lurker* - Funnies/ Murphy's law
18 - *Rookie* - The Waterfront, Brown's Lake (link)
19 - *Rookie* - Local garden centre (link)
20 - *Angelam* - Knitted field of poppies (link)
22 - *Lurker* - Joke
22 - *Sam* - Crochet patterns (link)
45 - *Sam* - 5 Tips for Growing Tomatoes in Containers
45 - *Sam* - Cats and cancer patients (link)
59 - *Lurker* - Famous female knitters (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Mushroom Scrambled Egg Bake

The recipe can easily be doubled for larger groups or halved for a family of 6 and is great to serve for any meal of the day. Add cubed ham or farmer sausage on top of the scrambled eggs before adding the soup if desired.

Serves 12

Ingredients

2 dozen eggs
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup butter
4 cups sliced mushrooms
2 cans mushroom soup
2 tablespoons sherry (can use cooking sherry)
1/2 cup processed cheese spread (or 1 cup grated cheese)
1 cup chopped green onions
2 cups grated sharp cheddar

Directions

1. In a large fry pan, melt 1/4 cup (half of the full amount in ingredients) butter and add mushrooms. Fry until browned and the liquid from the mushrooms have reduced.

2. Add the mushroom soup, sherry, and processed cheese spread. Stir together until heated through.

3. Set aside.

4. In a large bowl or blender container, beat the eggs together with the milk until well combined.

5. In a large fry pan, melt the remaining 1/4 cup butter on medium low heat. Add the beaten eggs and stir until the eggs are just barely cooked. They should be still a bit wet. Don't overcook.

6. Arrange the scrambled eggs evenly in a greased 9 X 13 pan.

7. Add the mushrooms and then green onions.

8. Pour warm mushroom soup mixture on top.

9. Sprinkle with grated cheddar.

10. Bake at 250 for 50 minutes.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Green Beans with Sauteed Onions and Crunchy Za'atar Bread Crumbs By Anita Schecter

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes
Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients

1 lb. Green beans
4 Tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 Onion, peeled and sliced
3 Tablespoons breadcrumbs (panko is ideal)
1/2 Teaspoon za'atar
Salt and pepper to taste

PREPARATION

1. Trim the ends of the green beans and add to a pot of boiling water. Cook on high heat for approximately 10 minutes or until the beans are fork tender. Drain.

2. While the beans are cooking add 2 tablespoons of the olive oil to a skillet or cast iron pan along with the peeled and sliced onions. Saute for about 10 minutes until the onions are lightly caramelized.

3. When the onions are done, remove from the pan and add to the cooked and drained green beans.

4. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil to the pan along with the breadcrumbs and za'atar.

5. Saute for about 2 minutes, stirring often, until lightly browned.

6. Toss the green beans and onions with the breadcrumbs and season with salt and pepper to taste.

http://mideastfood.about.com/od/middleeasternfood101/r/Green-Beans-with-Sauteed-Onions-and-Crunchy-Zaatar-Breadcrumbs

Oven-Baked Burgers Recipe

A crispy coating mix is the secret ingredient that dresses up these burgers you bake in the oven instead of grill or fry. I like to use a sweet and spicy steak sauce for the best flavor. -Mike Goldman, Arden Hills, Minnesota

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup steak sauce
2 tablespoons plus 1/3 cup seasoned coating mix, divided
1 pound ground beef
4 hamburger buns, split
4 lettuce leaves

Directions

1. In a bowl, combine the steak sauce and 2 tablespoons of coating mix. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into four 3-1/2-in. patties. Dip both sides of patties in remaining coating. Place on an ungreased baking sheet.

2. Bake at 350° for 20 minutes or until a thermometer reads 160° and juices run clear, turning once.

3. Serve on buns with lettuce.

Originally published as Oven-Baked Burgers in Quick Cooking May/June 2002, p8

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

Nutritional Facts: 1 each equals 403 calories, 17 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 70 mg cholesterol, 889 mg sodium, 35 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 26 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/oven-baked-burgers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Top 10 Burger Recipes

Whether you prefer beef, turkey or veggie patties, or you make them stuffed, grilled or topped with cheese, find your favorite top-rated burger recipes here!

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/course/sandwiches/top-10-burger-recipes

Barbecued Burgers

I can't take all the credit for these winning burgers. My husband's uncle passed down the special barbecue sauce recipe. We love it on everything...it was only natural to try it on, and in, burgers. -Rhoda Troyer, Glenford, Ohio

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 25 min. Grill: 15 min.

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

SAUCE:

1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup molasses
2 teaspoons prepared mustard
1-1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/8 teaspoon pepper

BURGERS:

1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/3 cup quick-cooking oats
1/4 teaspoon onion salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/8 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 pounds ground beef
6 hamburger buns, split
Toppings of your choice

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 626 calories, 19 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 121 mg cholesterol, 1146 mg sodium, 86 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 30 g protein.

Directions

1. In a small saucepan, combine the first 10 ingredients. Bring to a boil. Remove from the heat. Set aside 1 cup barbecue sauce to serve with burgers.

2. In a large bowl, combine the egg, oats, 1/4 cup of the remaining barbecue sauce, onion salt, garlic salt, pepper and salt. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into six patties.

3. Grill, covered, over medium heat for 6-8 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 160°, basting with 1/2 cup barbecue sauce during the last 5 minutes.

4. Serve on buns with toppings of your choice and reserved barbecue sauce. .

Originally published as Barbecued Burgers in Backyard Living July/August 2004, p17

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/barbecued-burgers

Jalapeno Popper Burgers

What do you get when you combine a jalapeno popper and a great burger? This fantastic recipe! It takes the classic components of a popper and encases them in a juicy patty, for a burst of flavor in every bite. -Jo Davison, Naples, Florida

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 30 min. Grill: 15 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

3 jalapeno peppers, halved lengthwise and seeded
1 teaspoon olive oil
6 bacon strips, cooked and crumbled
1 package (3 ounces) cream cheese, softened
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon paprika
2 pounds ground beef
4 slices pepper Jack cheese
4 hamburger buns, split
4 lettuce leaves
1 large tomato, sliced
3/4 cup guacamole

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger equals 879 calories, 58 g fat (23 g saturated fat), 204 mg cholesterol, 1715 mg sodium, 31 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 59 g protein.

Directions

1. Brush jalapenos with oil. Grill, covered, over medium heat for 3-5 minutes or until tender, turning occasionally. When cool enough to handle, finely chop. In a small bowl, combine the bacon, cream cheese and jalapeno until blended.

2. In a large bowl, combine the garlic, salt, lemon pepper, pepper and paprika. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into eight thin patties. Spoon bacon mixture onto center of four patties; top with remaining patties and press edges firmly to seal.

3. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from heat for 6-7 minutes on each side or until a meat thermometer reads 160° and juices run clear. Top with pepper Jack cheese. Cover and cook 1-2 minutes longer or until pepper Jack cheese is melted.

4. Grill buns, cut side down, over medium heat for 30-60 seconds or until toasted. Serve burgers on buns with lettuce, tomato and guacamole. Yield: 4 servings.

Editor's Note: Wear disposable gloves when cutting hot peppers; the oils can burn skin. Avoid touching your face.

Originally published as Jalapeno Popper Burgers in Taste of Home June/July 2011, p67

Medium-Bodied Red Wine

Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/jalapeno-popper-burgers

Herb & Cheese-Stuffed Burgers

Tired of the same old ground beef burgers? This quick-fix alternative, with its creamy cheese filling, will wake up your taste buds. -Sherri Cox, Lucasville, Ohio

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
3 teaspoons Dijon mustard, divided
2 green onions, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons dry bread crumbs
2 tablespoons ketchup
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dried sage leaves
1 pound lean ground beef (90% lean)
4 hamburger buns, split
Optional toppings: lettuce leaves and tomato slices

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger: 383 calories, 16g fat (7g sat. fat),86mg cholesterol, 861mg sodium, 29g carbohydrates (5g sugars, 1g fiber), 29g protein.

Directions

1. In a small bowl, mix cheddar cheese, cream cheese, parsley and 1 teaspoon mustard.

2. In another bowl, mix green onions, bread crumbs, ketchup, seasonings and remaining mustard. Add beef; mix lightly but thoroughly.

3. Shape mixture into eight thin patties.

4. Spoon cheese mixture onto the center of four patties; top with remaining patties, pressing edges firmly to seal.

5. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from heat 4-5 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 160°.

6. Serve on buns with toppings as desired.

Originally published as Herb & Cheese-Stuffed Burgers in Taste of Home February/March 2010, p55

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/herb---cheese-stuffed-burgers


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't like this idea of limiting the number of characters to a post either Sam, I had to split the summary in two which meant logging in twice as well....a bit of a faff! :sm16: :sm25:

......and now it's ended up in the middle of yours!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot at the new table. I am really looking forward to a long weekend!

And I think the shorter opening will work fine--adding new recipes during the week will be good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Herb & Cheese-Stuffed Burgers

Tired of the same old ground beef burgers? This quick-fix alternative, with its creamy cheese filling, will wake up your taste buds. -Sherri Cox, Lucasville, Ohio

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
3 teaspoons Dijon mustard, divided
2 green onions, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons dry bread crumbs
2 tablespoons ketchup
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dried sage leaves
1 pound lean ground beef (90% lean)
4 hamburger buns, split
Optional toppings: lettuce leaves and tomato slices

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger: 383 calories, 16g fat (7g sat. fat),86mg cholesterol, 861mg sodium, 29g carbohydrates (5g sugars, 1g fiber), 29g protein.

Directions

1. In a small bowl, mix cheddar cheese, cream cheese, parsley and 1 teaspoon mustard.

2. In another bowl, mix green onions, bread crumbs, ketchup, seasonings and remaining mustard. Add beef; mix lightly but thoroughly.

3. Shape mixture into eight thin patties.

4. Spoon cheese mixture onto the center of four patties; top with remaining patties, pressing edges firmly to seal.

5. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from heat 4-5 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 160°.

6. Serve on buns with toppings as desired.

Originally published as Herb & Cheese-Stuffed Burgers in Taste of Home February/March 2010, p55

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/herb---cheese-stuffed-burgers

Terrific Teriyaki Burgers

Golden flecks of pineapple give these burgers a touch of sweetness, while the ginger root adds some spice. Ground chicken works well in this recipe, too. -Margaret Wilson, Hemet, California

Healthy Diabetic Exchange Contest Winning

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Grill: 15 min.

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup ketchup
2 tablespoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon unsweetened crushed pineapple
1-1/2 teaspoons minced fresh gingerroot
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil

BURGERS:

1 egg white, lightly beaten
1/3 cup dry bread crumbs
3 green onions, chopped
2 tablespoons unsweetened crushed pineapple
3/4 pound ground beef
3/4 pound lean ground turkey
6 slices unsweetened pineapple
6 hamburger buns, split and toasted
6 lettuce leaves
6 slices tomato

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger equals 386 calories, 12 g fat (4 g saturated fat), 79 mg cholesterol, 677 mg sodium, 41 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 27 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 3 lean meat, 2 starch 1/2 fruit

Directions

1. In a small bowl, combine the ketchup, soy sauce, brown sugar, pineapple, ginger, garlic and sesame oil; set aside.

2. In a large bowl, combine the egg white, bread crumbs, onions, crushed pineapple and 3 tablespoons reserved ketchup mixture. Crumble beef and turkey over mixture and mix well. Shape into six burgers.

3. Using long-handled tongs moisten a paper towel with cooking oil and lightly coat the grill rack.

4. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from the heat for 5-7 minutes on each side or until a meat thermometer reads 165° and juices run clear, brushing occasionally with remaining ketchup mixture.

5. Grill or broil pineapple slices for 2-3 minutes on each side or until heated through. Serve burgers and pineapple on buns with lettuce and tomato. .

Originally published as Terrific Teriyaki Burgers in Healthy Cooking June/July 2008, p35

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/terrific-teriyaki-burgers

All-American Bacon Cheeseburgers

Where can you get a juicy bacon cheeseburger that is so superior to drive-thru fare? Right in your backyard with this delicious recipe. -Jackie Burns, Silverdale, Washington

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons finely chopped onion
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon steak sauce
1/4 teaspoon cider vinegar
1 pound ground beef
4 slices sharp cheddar cheese
4 hamburger buns, split and toasted
8 cooked bacon strips
Optional toppings: lettuce leaves and tomato, onion and pickle slices

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger (calculated without optional toppings) equals 472 calories, 25 g fat (10 g saturated fat), 98 mg cholesterol, 947 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 33 g protein.

Directions

1. In a large bowl, combine the first seven ingredients. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into four patties.

2. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 3 in. from the heat for 4-7 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 160° and juices run clear.

3. Top with cheese. Grill 1 minute longer or until cheese is melted.

4. Serve on buns with bacon and toppings of your choice.

Originally published as All-American Hamburgers in Simple & Delicious June/July 2010, p42

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul Bunyan Burgers

This is one of my go-to grilling recipes. To make these burgers faster, substitute canned mushrooms and bacon bits. -Jo Reed, Craig, Colorado

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 3 servings

Ingredients

6 bacon strips, diced
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
3 thin onion slices
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish
1 pound ground beef
3 slices process American cheese
3 hamburger buns, split

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 797 calories, 55 g fat (22 g saturated fat), 229 mg cholesterol, 1653 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 46 g protein.

Directions

1. In a large skillet, cook bacon until crisp. Remove with a slotted spoon to paper towels.

2. In the drippings, saute mushrooms and onion until tender. Transfer to a large bowl with a slotted spoon; add bacon.

3. In another bowl, combine the egg, Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt, salt, pepper and horseradish; sprinkle beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into six 1/4-in.-thick patties.

4. Divide bacon mixture among three patties. Top with a cheese slice; fold in corners of cheese. Top with remaining patties; seal edges.

5. Grill, uncovered, over medium-hot heat for 5-6 minutes a side or until a thermometer reads 160° and meat juices run clear. Serve on buns.

Originally published as Paul Bunyan Burgers in Quick Cooking March/April 2000, p10

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/paul-bunyan-burgers

Turkey Burgers with Avocado Sauce

I love burgers and Southwestern food, so why not combine the two in a light and juicy burger? I like to whip these up, pop them in the fridge and cook them later for a quick weeknight meal! -Jan Warren-Rucker, Clemmons, North Carolina

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 30 min. + chilling Grill: 10 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 cup fresh or frozen corn, thawed
1/2 cup chopped red onion
1 small sweet red pepper, chopped
2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced
2 teaspoons olive oil
2 tablespoons lime juice
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1 pound extra-lean ground turkey
SAUCE:
1 medium ripe avocado, peeled
1/2 cup fat-free sour cream
2 tablespoons minced fresh cilantro
2 teaspoons lime juice
1 garlic clove, minced
1/8 teaspoon salt

SERVING

4 whole wheat hamburger buns, split
Shredded lettuce and reduced-fat Mexican cheese blend, optional
Sliced tomato and red onion, optional

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger (calculated without optional toppings) equals 413 calories, 13 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 50 mg cholesterol, 678 mg sodium, 43 g carbohydrate, 8 g fiber, 37 g protein.

Directions

1. In a large skillet, saute the corn, onion and peppers in oil until crisp-tender. Stir in the lime juice, garlic, salt, cumin, chili powder and oregano; cook 1 minute longer. Transfer to a large bowl and cool slightly. Crumble turkey over mixture and mix well. Shape into four burgers. Refrigerate for at least 30 minutes.

For sauce:

1. In a small bowl, mash avocado with the sour cream, cilantro, lime juice, garlic and salt. Refrigerate until serving.

Cooking:

1. Using long-handled tongs moisten a paper towel with cooking oil and lightly coat the grill rack.

2. Grill burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from the heat for 5-7 minutes on each side or until a meat thermometer reads 165° and juices run clear.

3. Place on buns; top each with about 1/4 cup sauce.

4. Serve with the lettuce, cheese, tomato and onion if desired.

Editor's Note: Wear disposable gloves when cutting hot peppers; the oils can burn skin. Avoid touching your face.
Originally published as Turkey Burgers with Avocado Sauce in Healthy Cooking June/July 2008, p37

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/turkey-burgers-with-avocado-sauce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Basil Burgers with Sun-Dried Tomato Mayonnaise

I often end up with a bumper crop of basil and here's a favorite way to use some of it. These burgers feature great Italian flavor. And who can resist their gooey, cheesy centers or the scrumptious topping? -Virginia Kochis, Springfield, Virginia

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 25 min. Grill: 10 min.

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes (not packed in oil)
1 cup boiling water
1 cup fat-free mayonnaise
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 pounds lean ground beef (90% lean)
3/4 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
6 whole wheat hamburger buns, split
Additional fresh basil leaves, optional

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger equals 368 calories, 15 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 83 mg cholesterol, 816 mg sodium, 30 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 30 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 4 lean meat, 2 starch 1/2 fat.

Directions

1. In a small bowl, combine tomatoes and water. Let stand for 5 minutes; drain. In a food processor, combine mayonnaise and tomatoes; cover and process until blended. Chill until serving.

2. In a large bowl, combine the Worcestershire sauce, basil, Italian seasoning, garlic, pepper and salt. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well. Shape into 12 thin patties.

3. Place 2 tablespoons cheese on six patties; top with remaining patties and press edges firmly to seal.

4. On a greased grill, cook burgers, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from the heat for 5-7 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 160° and juices run clear.

5. Serve on buns with mayonnaise mixture and, if desired, additional basil.

Originally published as Basil Burgers with Sun-Dried Tomato Mayonnaise in Healthy Cooking June/July 2011, p22

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/basil-burgers-with-sun-dried-tomato-mayonnaise

Turkey Bean Burgers

Packed with veggies, beans, turkey and loads of flavor, these moist burgers are anything but boring. What an easy meal for a busy weekday! -Taste of Home Test Kitchen

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

3/4 cup canned black beans, rinsed and drained
1 egg white
1/2 cup shredded zucchini
1/2 cup finely chopped sweet red pepper
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 pound ground turkey
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 hamburger buns, split
1 small onion, sliced
4 romaine leaves

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger equals 384 calories, 18 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 58 mg cholesterol, 555 mg sodium, 33 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 22 g protein.

Directions

1. In a small bowl coarsely mash beans. Add the egg white, zucchini, red pepper, chili powder, onion powder, pepper and salt. Crumble turkey over mixture and mix well. Shape into four patties.

2. In a large skillet, cook burgers in oil over medium heat for 4-5 minutes on each side or until a meat thermometer reads 165° and juices run clear.

3. Serve on buns with onion and lettuce.

Originally published as Turkey Bean Burgers in Simple & Delicious May 2010, p11

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/turkey-bean-burgers

Mushroom Burgers

Ready to turn over a new burger? I guarantee no one will be missing the beef after tasting these vegetarian burgers. They're moist, tender and full of flavor. -Denise Hollebeke, Penhold, Alberta

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 25 min.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 cups finely chopped fresh mushrooms
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon canola oil
4 whole wheat hamburger buns, split
4 lettuce leaves

Nutritional Facts: 1 burger equals 330 calories, 13 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 121 mg cholesterol, 736 mg sodium, 42 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 14 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 3 starch, 1 medium-fat meat, 1/2 fat.

Directions

1. In a large bowl, combine the first nine ingredients. Shape into four 3/4-in.-thick patties.

2. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add burgers; cook 3-4 minutes on each side or until crisp and lightly browned.

3. Serve on buns with lettuce.

Originally published as Mushroom Burgers in Country Woman March/April 2007, p29

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mushroom-burgers

Lime Tarts

Tarts are really just cute little pies. These flaky pastry tarts shells are filled with a lime filling and topped with a swirl of sweetened whipped cream.

Yields 24 small tarts

Ingredients

24 pre baked tarts, purchased or homemade.

Filling:

1/2 cup sugar
3 1/2 tbsp cornstarch 
1/4 tsp salt
1 2/3 cup water
2 large eggs, separated
1/4 cup fresh squeezed lime juice
zest from 1/2 lime
1 1/2 tbsp butter

Directions

1. Measure dry ingredients together into a bowl.

2. Separate egg yolks and whites. Set whites aside.

3. To the egg yolks add water, lime juice and zest. Whisk well.

4. Place egg yolk mixture in a microwavable bowl and stir all the dry ingredients in.

5. Heat one minute at a time, stirring between, until mixture is bubbly hot. About 4 minutes. Alternately you can do this on the stove top in a small pot.

5. Once mixture has bubbled and thickened add butter and stir to melt.

6. Cover loosely and allow to cool on counter top, about 15 minutes.

7. Beat egg whites until stiff.

8. Gently fold into semi cooled lime filling. The mixture will turn almost frothy and very light. The egg whites will 'cook' as the lime filling is still hot enough at this point. Place in refrigerator lightly covered to completely cool.

9. Fill tart shells with cooled filling and top with sweetened whipped cream. I added a little drop of lemon extract to my whipping cream along with the sugar to sweeten.

10. Topped the lime tarts with more lime zest.

11. Store in refrigerator until ready to serve.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I'm not getting much satisfaction with admin so am going to stop here and see what happens when I try to post this. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is ok kate - not to worry. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't like this idea of limiting the number of characters to a post either Sam, I had to split the summary in two which meant logging in twice as well....a bit of a faff! :sm16: :sm25:
> 
> ......and now it's ended up in the middle of yours!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it took me six posts to get 35 word document pages in. that is about a third of what i usually do. i am not a happy camper. not that it is going to change but i did register my disappointment with admin. you will be getting recipes during the week for sure. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it took me six posts to get 35 word document pages in. that is about a third of what i usually do. i am not a happy camper. not that it is going to change but i did register my disappointment with admin. you will be getting recipes during the week for sure. --- sam


I've just sent a PM to Admin too Sam, saying that I am not happy with this ruling and asking why it has been done and whether anything can be done to change it. Maybe if more of us registered our unhappiness with this in PMs to Admin? Come on ladies...get writing! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whether you like guinness or not - do watch this - the most expensive ad they have ever done. it really is fun - falling cars and flaming hay bales and all the rest. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did also kate - maybe if enough of us write they will change it. --- sam



KateB said:


> I've just sent a PM to Admin too Sam, saying that I am not happy with this ruling and asking why it has been done and whether anything can be done to change it. Maybe if more of us registered our disapproval with PMs to Admin? Come on ladies...get writing! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you, feeling a tad better. Thank you for opening and recipes. Caprese chicken on menu for tomorrow. 
I thanked others tail end of last weeks post.
I'm not happy with changes. Did send pm to Daralene but it was a workaround not automatic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> whether you like guinness or not - do watch this - the most expensive ad they have ever done. it really is fun - falling cars and flaming hay bales and all the rest. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


Long time since I've seen this advert Sam , didn't realise how long till I looked it up . Wow the years really are flying past 
Hope admin see sense and change back if they can some of the changes . I don't think I like the update


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Marking my spot, thanks for the opening Sam, thanks to Kate for the summery....of back to read the recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen - check this out - think you could get it finished before sunday? --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Scallops-and-Lace-Sweater-from-Red-Heart


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

That is really pretty Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - check this out - think you could get it finished before sunday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Scallops-and-Lace-Sweater-from-Red-Heart


Very pretty, Sam

Thanks for starting the new tea party& fir Margaret & Kate for the summary


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't get on page 1 but 2 is next best. Now back to read from the beginning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful opening. It is difficult to work within the new guidelines. I am slowly adjusting to the changes. I am off for the next 3 days so I hope to knit and do things that get neglected otherwise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems to me that we're doing more work than usual because of the new format. Not happy. Might be great for those who have iphones but what about the rest of us. Thanks, Sam, for doing your best. Must be aggravating for you to have to repost all the time. And, summary ladies, I feel for you. It's not going to be easy. I guess we'll get used to it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is ok kate - not to worry. --- sam


Sam, it might be easier for you rather than having to post so many on a certain day. You could post 3 or 4 -2 or three times a week. I know myself I find that I don't always read every recipe on the long list. We are quite restricted in our eating (both of us) so it might work out better all the way around. Don't you worry about it. I am sure it will be wonderful no matter what you do or how you do it. So nice to be back. Shirley


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - check this out - think you could get it finished before sunday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Scallops-and-Lace-Sweater-from-Red-Heart


That's one already in my "to do" list.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies. It is annoying that your opening is cut short, but maybe admin will change it. Otherwise we will have to get used to this way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the Guiness ad, and the brew itself is very drinkable too.!
A good bunch of recipes again Sam, I like the lime pies one it looks good and tangy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just bought some yarn for baby blankets to be made for new arrivals coming.
One of the twins is a boy, but don't know gender of other two yet so bought yarn to suit either.'
Will buy some more once I know, as there are different variegated yarns to choose from.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay it worked getting pictures to post.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Yay it worked getting pictures to post.


Beautiful yarn. Have fun working with it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, very pretty yarn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, I'm putting finishing borders on my afghan, will post photo when it's done.
I'm liking the mitred granny squares so thinking of using new yarn to do something similar with plain colours for centres.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it took me six posts to get 35 word document pages in. that is about a third of what i usually do. i am not a happy camper. not that it is going to change but i did register my disappointment with admin. you will be getting recipes during the week for sure. --- sam


Thanks for all the recipes Sam and all the work you do. That's fine if instead of having to do so many posts all at once, to post during the week. However you do them, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will only be done by Sunday if I can "twitch" my nose like Samantha on Bewitched! Do like it though and have pinned it.


thewren said:


> hey gwen - check this out - think you could get it finished before sunday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Scallops-and-Lace-Sweater-from-Red-Heart


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, feeling a tad better. Thank you for opening and recipes. Caprese chicken on menu for tomorrow.
> I thanked others tail end of last weeks post.
> I'm not happy with changes. Did send pm to Daralene but it was a workaround not automatic.


No PM. What did you want dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will only be done by Sunday if I can "twitch" my nose like Samantha on Bewitched! Do like it though and have pinned it.


Sam, that is a pretty sweater. Like your answer Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I just bought some yarn for baby blankets to be made for new arrivals coming.
> One of the twins is a boy, but don't know gender of other two yet so bought yarn to suit either.'
> Will buy some more once I know, as there are different variegated yarns to choose from.


Are the twins in your family? Lovely yarn. Can't wait to see the blankets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gathering was nice tonight. Food & family was all good. DH made sure I saved him 3 rolls and the remaining rolls found their way to new homes...LOL. Had to promise DH I'd make a batch for here tomorrow also. Family got into looking at old photos and the grandkids were teasing their mom about the clothes she wore "back then". Hannah and her BF are still here. He is sure going to miss her. All of us will.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gathering was nice tonight. Food & family was all good. DH made sure I saved him 3 rolls and the remaining rolls found their way to new homes...LOL. Had to promise DH I'd make a batch for here tomorrow also. Family got into looking at old photos and the grandkids were teasing their mom about the clothes she wore "back then". Hannah and her BF are still here. He is sure going to miss her. All of us will.


Sounds like a lovely time. We will look forward to Hannah's adventures. Is she taking some of those lovely tops you have been making her?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are the twins in your family? Lovely yarn. Can't wait to see the blankets.[/quote
> 
> We have "adopted family" They are lifelong friends of my husbands whose children call us Aunty and uncle.
> One baby is coming for the daughter Catherine, and hubby Michael, who gave birth to little Tyler last July so she will be busy with new one coming in November.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just bought some yarn for baby blankets to be made for new arrivals coming.
> One of the twins is a boy, but don't know gender of other two yet so bought yarn to suit either.'
> Will buy some more once I know, as there are different variegated yarns to choose from.


what pretty colors, should make beautiful blankets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr

Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just bought some yarn for baby blankets to be made for new arrivals coming.
> One of the twins is a boy, but don't know gender of other two yet so bought yarn to suit either.'
> Will buy some more once I know, as there are different variegated yarns to choose from.


Looks good, Fan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


 :sm13: Sorry about the tree...I'll hope it has a miraculous recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what lovely yarn fan - those are going to be some lucky babies. --- sam



Fan said:


> I just bought some yarn for baby blankets to be made for new arrivals coming.
> One of the twins is a boy, but don't know gender of other two yet so bought yarn to suit either.'
> Will buy some more once I know, as there are different variegated yarns to choose from.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how was the party gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Will only be done by Sunday if I can "twitch" my nose like Samantha on Bewitched! Do like it though and have pinned it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Julie, The twins are a wonderful surprise as last winter Mechelle miscarried and was very worried she might not be able to have babies, then jackpot she has two coming. She has identical twin brothers, so there's always a chance she might do likewise. The second baby is sitting right behind the boy, so can't tell what gender is yet. They're hoping for a boy and girl, but hopefully next scan will reveal all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watched the last three Wallander episodes tonight - really enjoyed them. i have always enjoy Kenneth Branagh - he did a spectacular job of playing Kurt. Now i need to buy the books and read them. if you want to watch four of the episodes from 2005 you will find them here. just scroll down. i think these are with the Sweedish actor that played Wallander. --- sam

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=iba&hsimp=yhs-1&type=veds_5312_CRW_US&p=wallander


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just restored the "my posts" link to my page! Go to your profile. Scroll down to Custom View settings. Make sure the box next to "Show my posts link on all pages, top link" is checked. Then click the "update setting" box. That should make it appear again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all. Sorry I have been absent. Just a lot going on and trying to get settled. A lot of our stuff is still at Gregs but is packed and ready to go when I round up a truck and some people.

So much to explain and just tired tonight. I will do my best to catch you all up in the upcoming days. 


This new format is a little annoying to say the least. 

Finished this for friends due next month. Big football fans. Sleep/cuddle sac and matching hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is


So it won't let me post. Grrrr 


Will check in tomorrow 

Have missed you all and I love you all bunches


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie, The twins are a wonderful surprise as last winter Mechelle miscarried and was very worried she might not be able to have babies, then jackpot she has two coming. She has identical twin brothers, so there's always a chance she might do likewise. The second baby is sitting right behind the boy, so can't tell what gender is yet. They're hoping for a boy and girl, but hopefully next scan will reveal all.


That sounds so exciting Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what lovely yarn fan - those are going to be some lucky babies. --- sam


The yarn is gorgeous Fan . Look forward to seeing a picture of what you make with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> watched the last three Wallander episodes tonight - really enjoyed them. i have always enjoy Kenneth Branagh - he did a spectacular job of playing Kurt. Now i need to buy the books and read them. if you want to watch four of the episodes from 2005 you will find them here. just scroll down. i think these are with the Sweedish actor that played Wallander. --- sam
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=iba&hsimp=yhs-1&type=veds_5312_CRW_US&p=wallander


I watch the Swedish Wallander . Even the repeats now and again . I have watched the Kenneth Brannaugh Wallender but I'm not a fan of him as an actor , and they have just started the new ones with him here . I watched the first show with my youngest who decided to take a break from his revision . It was so exciting that my son fell asleep after about 40 minutes . I managed to keep my eyes open till the end and I still didn't find out why they killed the woman at the beginning. Hopefully tomorrow s show is back in Sweden and better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


I know she is ok Sam as I see her post over on main and FB


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thursday I had my scopes. There was really nothing new. Some inflammation in the stomach and some in the bowl too. It was an easy procedure. The prep is the hard work. My friend, Linda, took me and Ray stayed home with her husband. They were visiting from S. Carolina. We have been friend for many years so it was good to see them. Linda didn't mind sitting with me at the hospital. We were in and out rather quickly. Linda is a nurse so she understood the report and made careful notes so I understand what is going on. Still no reason for my anemia. I think it is getting a little better as I am not quite so tired. Still tired but not "dead" tired.
One of our granddaughters graduates high school this week-end. So pleased for her. She is not really a student, smart enough but has very poor study habits so it is good that she finished high school. She is college material if she would just apply herself. One can always hope.
Early this morning we had heavy rain and wind. I haven't heard of any damage in the area but wouldn't be surprised if there was some. It was really a noisy storm. Frankly, I have had enough spring storms and am ready for summer. Heat and all.
Need to get to bed. Knit happy and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


Sorry about the tree Bonnie hope it still grows . Can you put some wire fencing round to keep her away from it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


I am so sorry about the tree, Bonnie. I had issues with my previous puppy (not Ringo) chewing roses out of existence- I was more than a bit grouchy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs- I thought it rather funny:

DEAR ABBY: I’m a 77-year-old man. I am not currently involved with a woman, but I have had two marriages and numerous serious affairs.

I’d like to know how it became the man’s responsibility to put the toilet seat down. Women seem to believe it is written in law, a rule by Emily Post or one of the Ten Commandments. — FLUSHED IN FLORIDA

DEAR FLUSHED: It’s all of the above. And I think I know why you have had two marriages, numerous serious affairs and are not currently involved.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will only be done by Sunday if I can "twitch" my nose like Samantha on Bewitched! Do like it though and have pinned it.


That is the superpower I most want! I think I was ruined for life by watching Bewitched. I still haven't quite accepted that my house is not going to tidy itself! :sm19: :

Bon voyage to Hannah! I am sure the time away will go really quickly and before you know it, she will be heading back home, with a lifetime's worth of memories and experiences.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I watch the Swedish Wallander . Even the repeats now and again . I have watched the Kenneth Brannaugh Wallender but I'm not a fan of him as an actor , and they have just started the new ones with him here . I watched the first show with my youngest who decided to take a break from his revision . It was so exciting that my son fell asleep after about 40 minutes . I managed to keep my eyes open till the end and I still didn't find out why they killed the woman at the beginning. Hopefully tomorrow s show is back in Sweden and better


But I seem to remember that there are two Swedish versions! I think of the two, I liked the fat one better! Last week's Branagh episode was very odd, but I hope we can soon return to Sweden and get back on track!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. Sorry I have been absent. Just a lot going on and trying to get settled. A lot of our stuff is still at Gregs but is packed and ready to go when I round up a truck and some people.
> 
> So much to explain and just tired tonight. I will do my best to catch you all up in the upcoming days.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back with us, Melanie. Look forward to your updates, but you just need to concentrate on getting things sorted for yourself. {{{HUG}}}.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Marking my spot, thanks for the opening Sam, thanks to Kate for the summery....of back to read the recipes


 seems my post got edited and darowils name vanished..so sorry about that, will check before posting in future :sm12:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lovely colours of yarn Fan will look forward to seeing the knitter results :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks for all the recipes Sam and all the work you do. That's fine if instead of having to do so many posts all at once, to post during the week. However you do them, thank you.


Yes, I would be very happy to have the recipes in smaller batches. There is rarely anything that I am likely to want to make, so it is much more a case of finding that they give an interesting insight into how other people cook and eat! I have learnt a lot about ingredients that would otherwise be totally unknown to me! 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Was sitting knitting my sweater last night, when I noticed a big booboo near the beginning in the sleeve increases that I could not fix, so it hit the frog pond was almost at the end of the 1st skein of yarn, now almost back to the begining...oh well its just more practice


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwen so nice when family gatherings go well, our Amy loves to look at old family photos and laughs herself sick at the fashions and the hair doo's. Great experience for Hannah and she will be home again before you know it, wishing her a safe and wonderful trip,look forward to the photos


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww shame about your tree Bonnie, sounds like the trunk needs some form of protection,crabapples make the most wonderful jelly,can almost taste it on hot buttered toast mmmmmm


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is
> 
> So it won't let me post. Grrrr
> Will check in tomorrow
> Have missed you all and I love you all bunches


think you have to preview the text then add pictures..... others might know differently but that is what worked for me


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am with you Sonja I don't like Kenneth Branagh so have not even bothered to watch this series


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Raylin good to have a friend with you who understands what is being said when attending hospital appointments, the patient often misses important info,and sometimes doctors forget that who they are talking to does not have the same knowledge.
C ongratulations to granddaughter on her graduation


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> But I seem to remember that there are two Swedish versions! I think of the two, I liked the fat one better! Last week's Branagh episode was very odd, but I hope we can soon return to Sweden and get back on track!


You are right and I know exactly who you mean I like the fat one (Rolf Lassgård ) better too????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right and I know exactly who you mean I like the fat one (Rolf Lassgård ) better too????


Thats the one I liked :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone else using an iPad getting TP notifications that are now going into a separate email box . It's really irritating . I click onto the one I usually click on then it opens in another one before it actually takes me here , never used to do it before the change and it does not happen to the notifications from over on KP just here


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone else using an iPad getting TP notifications that are now going into a separate email box . It's really irritating . I click onto the one I usually click on then it opens in another one before it actually takes me here , never used to do it before the change and it does not happen to the notifications from over on KP just here


No, I use an iPad and it hasn't happened to me - not so far, anyway!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone else using an iPad getting TP notifications that are now going into a separate email box . It's really irritating . I click onto the one I usually click on then it opens in another one before it actually takes me here , never used to do it before the change and it does not happen to the notifications from over on KP just here


I'm using an iPad and sometimes it takes me straight here when I log in, but other times it takes me to the menu and I have to click on Swaps, KALs, etc then on the KTP I want, but it has always done this to me. Is that what you mean?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A small victory......Admin has PM'd me to say they will increase the word count for one post to 15K, so that is better, but still limited. Thank you for listening Admin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A small victory......Admin has PM'd me to say they will increase the word count for one post to 15K, so that is better, but still limited. Thank you for listening Admin.


How much does that translate to, Kate?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


I think with their daughter moving in with them that things may have gotten quite busy. Also, her daughter posted photos of Carley's graduation on Facebook so I'm sure that's been keeping them busy also. The photos of Betty and Jim are very good and Carley and other young adults look like they're lovely people.

DH wants to drive down to Galveston from SanAntonio to make our way back home by way of New Orleans, Mississippi, GA coast and then head back up north. This will take us through Betty's area, so I'm hoping that we can make enough time to stop and have coffee and pie or something.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here I am, have caught up on last week. Now to see what this week brings us all. 

Sam, you posted something about how to go to a page number...... I dont "get" it. ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thursday I had my scopes. There was really nothing new. Some inflammation in the stomach and some in the bowl too. It was an easy procedure. The prep is the hard work. My friend, Linda, took me and Ray stayed home with her husband. They were visiting from S. Carolina. We have been friend for many years so it was good to see them. Linda didn't mind sitting with me at the hospital. We were in and out rather quickly. Linda is a nurse so she understood the report and made careful notes so I understand what is going on. Still no reason for my anemia. I think it is getting a little better as I am not quite so tired. Still tired but not "dead" tired.
> One of our granddaughters graduates high school this week-end. So pleased for her. She is not really a student, smart enough but has very poor study habits so it is good that she finished high school. She is college material if she would just apply herself. One can always hope.
> Early this morning we had heavy rain and wind. I haven't heard of any damage in the area but wouldn't be surprised if there was some. It was really a noisy storm. Frankly, I have had enough spring storms and am ready for summer. Heat and all.
> Need to get to bed. Knit happy and have fun. Marilyn


I hope they get to the bottom of your anemia. Our daughter ended up having 2 units of blood and then a visit with the blood doctors who gave her a couple more transfusions of plasma/platelets (I'm not sure which) and they changed her meds to Humira which DD will need to inject. She had one injection before their cruise and she was to give herself another one while on the trip. We haven't heard too much from her - internet on the ship is expensive, but she and their travelling companions have posted some photos to Facebook so we're getting glimpses. She texted that they are having a ball and were out on the Orca tour -- the photo she posted shows lots of activity so had to be a blast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't like this idea of limiting the number of characters to a post either Sam, I had to split the summary in two which meant logging in twice as well....a bit of a faff! :sm16: :sm25:
> 
> ......and now it's ended up in the middle of yours!!!


Thanks Kate and Sam..... :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How much does that translate to, Kate?


I'm not sure, but I think they originally limited it to 10,000 words and now they have upped it to 15,000. I'm not sure how much that will help Sam (although it is a 50% increase) but it should mean that I can post the summary in one post rather than two. I asked for the reason for the limitations and was told that really long posts cause some browsers to crash. At least they did listen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A small victory......Admin has PM'd me to say they will increase the word count for one post to 15K, so that is better, but still limited. Thank you for listening Admin.


It's great to know that Admin. listens and responds accordingly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here I am, have caught up on last week. Now to see what this week brings us all.
> 
> Sam, you posted something about how to go to a page number...... I dont "get" it. ?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406625-6.html

This is the posting in the internet address line up above. The 6 before .html indicates that you are on page 6 of this current tea party. If you want to see a previous page, move your mouse to the right of the 6, backspace to remove it, then insert the page number you want and hit enter and it will take you back to that page (or if you're on 10 and there are 20 pages, you can skip ahead to any page between 11 and 20). Make sure that you don't add any extra spaces or characters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bon Voyage, Hannah. I think I like the current top the best; love the color, Gwen.

Fan: I'll be knitting for twins also as my god-daugher/niece is having twins in late October/early November. We haven't had a new one for awhile. The youngest ones are now over 2.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm using an iPad and sometimes it takes me straight here when I log in, but other times it takes me to the menu and I have to click on Swaps, KALs, etc then on the KTP I want, but it has always done this to me. Is that what you mean?


No . I get notifications in my inbox and usually I just press on them and it takes me straight to the post , the TP notifications are going there but for some reason when I press on them they then open up into another one headlined thread and then take me straight to the post . I'll either get used to it or figure out how to stop it happening I've come to the conclusion that as I've got older I'm not good with changes does that mean I'm going to turn into an old fuddy duddy as my sons used to say when they were little ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure, but I think they originally limited it to 10,000 words and now they have upped it to 15,000. I'm not sure how much that will help Sam (although it is a 50% increase) but it should mean that I can post the summary in one post rather than two. I asked for the reason for the limitations and was told that really long posts cause some browsers to crash. At least they did listen.


I am glad! But we will have to take Sam in smaller doses, than has been the case lately. Will you be able to record what pages his contributions are on? I don't fancy scrolling all 80 odd pages looking for things, whereas when you have done it page by page, it is not so bad. (judging from the odd week when I've been summarising).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


Oh ... No Kimber!! Good grief! :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A small victory......Admin has PM'd me to say they will increase the word count for one post to 15K, so that is better, but still limited. Thank you for listening Admin.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Supposedly she is packing all 3 of them. She has just begun packing so who knows. By the way I appreciate all the well wishes for her and have passed them on. She says "thank you" to everyone.



pacer said:


> Sounds like a lovely time. We will look forward to Hannah's adventures. Is she taking some of those lovely tops you have been making her?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grrrr...is right....such is life with a lab! Sorry


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well. I'm a little grouchy tonight, Kimber decided to rip my crab apple tree out of the garden, I planted it last year after the moose had destroyed others & this one was coming best of the new ones. The trunk is so chewed I'm sure it will not survive although I did replant it. Grrr
> 
> Just got the GKs off to bed, now quiet.????


I sure wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think she is just very busy with family living with her and her DH's health and her own. You know how life just takes over sometimes.


thewren said:


> is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. Sorry I have been absent. Just a lot going on and trying to get settled. A lot of our stuff is still at Gregs but is packed and ready to go when I round up a truck and some people.
> 
> So much to explain and just tired tonight. I will do my best to catch you all up in the upcoming days.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Mel


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> seems my post got edited and darowils name vanished..so sorry about that, will check before posting in future :sm12:


I forgive you- this time at least :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone else using an iPad getting TP notifications that are now going into a separate email box . It's really irritating . I click onto the one I usually click on then it opens in another one before it actually takes me here , never used to do it before the change and it does not happen to the notifications from over on KP just here


My KP notifications have all gone into a separate box for a long time.Sometimes a pest, other times I like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A small victory......Admin has PM'd me to say they will increase the word count for one post to 15K, so that is better, but still limited. Thank you for listening Admin.


Should be OK for whoever of us posts the summary I guess as you did it in two (and both a reasonable size) but not enough for Sam.But yes- I was going to send a PM. Still might at some time about the bookmarking and thank them for improving the post length. Should try on my iPad I guess.

David has just ordered me a Mac Air. We keep leaving the house for a few days here and there and I need to traipse my computer with me.A laptop will be much more practical. Last night I left mine at Vicky's and had to go back to get it as my summary was there! And we have plenty of award points from various places that we can convert to gift cards which can be used for things we always buy like groceries so in effect it won't cost us anything.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I forgive you- this time at least :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


thanks :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure, but I think they originally limited it to 10,000 words and now they have upped it to 15,000. I'm not sure how much that will help Sam (although it is a 50% increase) but it should mean that I can post the summary in one post rather than two. I asked for the reason for the limitations and was told that really long posts cause some browsers to crash. At least they did listen.


And I guess that is a far enough reason as well for limiting the size. Not easy to please everybody.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Was at a Christian conference today- around 700 women (which is a lot for Adelaide). In fact so many that they are looking at breaking it into 2 next year, identical program in the morning/early afternoon and late afternoon/evening as they can't find a place with a big enough auditorium and enough rooms for the workshops we have and at a reasonable cost. Was a good day catching up with people don't often see. And some good teaching as well.
And now off to bed at 9.30 pm.
Early start tomorrow- my brother is jumping out of a plane in the morning weather permitting. A few of us are going to watch him but as it is out of town need to leave early. And he is giving me a lift as David needs the car so I need to get there earlier even.

Gwen best wishes for Hannah as well as she heads off. And hope you can relax and enjoy the time without her (but not too much so as she will be returning!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, give Hannah my best wishes for wonderful time.
Mel, wonderful to see your post. Hugs.
Rookie, that is a shame about your crabapple tree.
Marilyn, glad procedure behind you and friend accompanied you.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Last Wednesday, I went to a talk from a Clutter Coach at our church. There were about 45 in attendance so it is a problem for many others as well as me. Obviously, it was about getting rid of the clutter in our lives. I have read books on the subject and know intuitively how bad clutter can be for our own well being so, basically, she just reinforced what I already knew/know. She was a very entertaining speaker though. Lots of chuckles.

I know that the worst source of clutter is my yarn! I also know that I can never use all that I have so I am making a concerted effort to deal with it realistically this time. Wish me luck!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Last Wednesday, I went to a talk from a Clutter Coach at our church. There were about 45 in attendance so it is a problem for many others as well as me. Obviously, it was about getting rid of the clutter in our lives. I have read books on the subject and know intuitively how bad clutter can be for our own well being so, basically, she just reinforced what I already knew/know. She was a very entertaining speaker though. Lots of chuckles.
> 
> I know that the worst source of clutter is my yarn! I also know that I can never use all that I have so I am making a concerted effort to deal with it realistically this time. Wish me luck!


Someone said today at the conference that one of the first things many professionals tell depressed people to do is go home and declutter. I would get more depressed getting rid of my yarn!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> whether you like guinness or not
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


I do like Guiness! I especially like a Black and Tan--half Guiness and half ale. I'm so sorry these changes are such a pain for you, Sam, and for our wonderful Summary Queens. People who make changes do not ever seem to see all the ramifications. I am off to Wisconsin today to celebrate the birthday of Jack's younger grandson. Construction at the sorority house has come to a screeching halt when asbestos was found in the tile that was under the carpeting in the girls' rooms. It will mean about $13,000 added to the budget. Yikes!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lots of things I would de clutter but my yarn wouldnt be one of them,I try to follow de cluttering as much as possible,send books to charity shops,clothes that no longer fit as well,shred old paperwork,clear top of dressing table, get rid of half the crockery and glasses I had collected over the years and never used, keep ornaments to a minimum.all my yarn and needles are in those plastic drawer tower thingys,patterns in folders and find that it does help .we all keep way to much, just in case, but that rarely happens, have heard it said time and time again if you havent used it in the last 3 years you never will....of course that excludes craft stuff lol


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I have read all the Wallander books, but didn't know there was a TV series about it. Maybe I can get it on On Demand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> I have read all the Wallander books, but didn't know there was a TV series about it. Maybe I can get it on On Demand.


There are a couple of Swedish versions and an English version that I know of


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Supposedly she is packing all 3 of them. She has just begun packing so who knows. By the way I appreciate all the well wishes for her and have passed them on. She says "thank you" to everyone.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lots of things I would de clutter but my yarn wouldnt be one of them,I try to follow de cluttering as much as possible,send books to charity shops,clothes that no longer fit as well,shred old paperwork,clear top of dressing table, get rid of half the crockery and glasses I had collected over the years and never used, keep ornaments to a minimum.all my yarn and needles are in those plastic drawer tower thingys,patterns in folders and find that it does help .we all keep way to much, just in case, but that rarely happens, have heard it said time and time again if you havent used it in the last 3 years you never will....of course that excludes craft stuff lol


How very disciplined of you, Agnes! I am having a declutterring forced on me by living in a smaller house, plus I don't want to be tripping up while I'm on the crutches, I do hope they hurry up with the confirmation letter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very disciplined of you, Agnes! I am having a declutterring forced on me by living in a smaller house, plus I don't want to be tripping up while I'm on the crutches, I do hope they hurry up with the confirmation letter.


I have wanted to declutter my wardrobe for months and today was the day , everything came out almost everything went back in . It's tidier does that count as decluttering . I did snip the buttons of the 3 blouses I got rid of so did some recycling too or is that classed as little clutter :sm26:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Errrrrrrrrrr sonja lol :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have wanted to declutter my wardrobe for months and today was the day , everything came out almost everything went back in . It's tidier does that count as decluttering . I did snip the buttons of the 3 blouses I got rid of so did some recycling too or is that classed as little clutter :sm26:


 :sm24: I am sure reorganising does help! In my case I have masses of little things that have just become a burden, if I am honest, but I am saving them for sentimental reasons- like bits and pieces belonging to Fale that I just can't quite bring myself to get rid of.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone said today at the conference that one of the first things many professionals tell depressed people to do is go home and declutter. I would get more depressed getting rid of my yarn!


My problem is that what is clutter to me isn't my stuff! :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My problem is that what is clutter to me isn't my stuff! :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Errrrrrrrrrr sonja lol :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


I did try . It's funny because everyone knows I don't like clutter . No ornaments or husbands junk , I shred letters as soon as I get them wish I could do the same with bills , no hoarding if it doesn't get used in the bin it goes . But when it comes to my stuff . I need it :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very disciplined of you, Agnes! I am having a declutterring forced on me by living in a smaller house, plus I don't want to be tripping up while I'm on the crutches, I do hope they hurry up with the confirmation letter.


Julie I have limited space, though will admit to 2 large cupboards, one for gardening stuff and the other for shoes coats and decorating stuff, ladders and the likes, so all I have is a smallish lounge and 1 bedroom plus galley kitchen and bathroom,no outside sheds or anything like that,so I have to watch the clutter,also dont like cluttered worktops, all that is on them are microwave, kettle and jars for tea/coffee/sugar,plus one for kitchen utensils,dont know if its army upbringing or boarding school habits :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

How much is too much is in the eyes of the beholder, I guess. I have six large plastic tubs plus numerous tote bags plus yarn in the basement. I have heard many say that they have more yarn than they can use in their lifetime and that is where I am at. I'm trying to be realistic as to what I will use and what I will be wanting to make over the next few years. Why not give someone else the benefit of my overbuying and unrealistic expectations?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure reorganising does help! In my case I have masses of little things that have just become a burden, if I am honest, but I am saving them for sentimental reasons- like bits and pieces belonging to Fale that I just can't quite bring myself to get rid of.


 Fales's things are not clutter Julie that's all you have of him now, its the things we keep just in case that cause the problems, i cleared kitchen cupboards and found 10 bowls that I would never use, loads of storage containers,6 unopened packs plastic take away containers,things like that and then wonder why I have no cupboard space


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been into some folks houses and there is nowhere to sit unless you move some stuff elsewhere,watched some programmes on TV about hoarders....I would go in with a stack of garbage bags and get rid of everything, things so bad i wouldnt have a coffee there, makes me shudder just to think about it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie I have limited space, though will admit to 2 large cupboards, one for gardening stuff and the other for shoes coats and decorating stuff, ladders and the likes, so all I have is a smallish lounge and 1 bedroom plus galley kitchen and bathroom,no outside sheds or anything like that,so I have to watch the clutter,also dont like cluttered worktops, all that is on them are microwave, kettle and jars for tea/coffee/sugar,plus one for kitchen utensils,dont know if its army upbringing or boarding school habits :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I could do with more cupboard space! I had a long hallway in the last place where I had most of my gardening tools, plus the bedrooms were more than double the size, I am still downsizing from my big house in Christchurch- books are still a major problem! Plus things that were my dad's. I am trying to work on the principle that if I've lived this last year with it packed up, do I really need!?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure reorganising does help! In my case I have masses of little things that have just become a burden, if I am honest, but I am saving them for sentimental reasons- like bits and pieces belonging to Fale that I just can't quite bring myself to get rid of.


I am the same way, Julie, about the things given to me DD Allison knowing that there won't be anymore.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I had boxes of books kept mostly because Colin had bought them for me, but I knew I would never read most of them again,so by donating them someone else was getting the pleasure of escaping into the pages, same with a lot of my cook books,dont need them now, daughters didnt want them, so they went too, If I need a certain recipe the internet is there.All that I have belonging to mum and dad are photos and a china teaset,their birth,wedding and death certificates,as neither of them saved anything,even my bags of projects are being reduced , now down to a shawl a pair of socks and the sweater I ripped back last night

only one box will not be de cluttered and will be added to year after year is the box I keep all the cards and drawings from my kids grandkids and hopefully great grandkids


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Friends,
Dang, I have missed so much. Now we have new format and don’t know how much I am limited here.
Has been soooo very busy here for me.
Allyson and family lived with us for a little over a month when they sold their old house and were waiting to move into their new home. Not new but new to them.
I have been busy trying to get the fifty dolls made. I have them all made, but have to put the faces on them, then stuff them and seam them. I took a few weeks break and just knitted dishcloths. Enjoyed that. Now back to dolls and finishing them and then hope to get on to socks, cowls, and scarves.
Fiber Fest is June 3-4 here and I am very excited about that. Have been saving money for that.
Health remains the same. Have pain patch now which is great help but now in donut hole and look to be getting off of it as it is so high. Also on synthetic insulin (not diabetic) and unless I can get financial assistance with it won’t be on it long. Jim seems to be in far worse health than me, though to look at him you wouldn’t think so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Fales's things are not clutter Julie that's all you have of him now, its the things we keep just in case that cause the problems, i cleared kitchen cupboards and found 10 bowls that I would never use, loads of storage containers,6 unopened packs plastic take away containers,things like that and then wonder why I have no cupboard space


It makes me so sad when I discover bits and pieces- like his wedding band that had been stashed in his box with his playing cards, so he would find it again. I wear it now, in my bumbag, along with dad's Swiss Army knife. The lock on the front door is very easy to get locked out by, so I always carry a key, just incase, along with the little booklet showing I'm on Warfarin, and my bus and taxi concession cards. I am currently investing in middle sized clear plastic storage boxes for the yarns, and hope to get my big desk rebuilt, so I'm not working a gim crack system for the printer. Not ready for Pensioner sized living yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I am the same way, Julie, about the things given to me DD Allison knowing that there won't be anymore.


Same with the few bits and pieces belonging to Mwyffanwy, just too precious to part with- I need to start labeling photos as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I see I must have exceeded my word limit.

Obviously cannot have long posts but still love you all to the moon and back, Betty

Looking forward to meeting Jeanette and maybe Joy in July.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I had boxes of books kept mostly because Colin had bought them for me, but I knew I would never read most of them again,so by donating them someone else was getting the pleasure of escaping into the pages, same with a lot of my cook books,dont need them now, daughters didnt want them, so they went too, If I need a certain recipe the internet is there.All that I have belonging to mum and dad are photos and a china teaset,their birth,wedding and death certificates,as neither of them saved anything,even my bags of projects are being reduced , now down to a shawl a pair of socks and the sweater I ripped back last night
> 
> only one box will not be de cluttered and will be added to year after year is the box I keep all the cards and drawings from my kids grandkids and hopefully great grandkids


ooops hit send! The odd things that come from DGS and DGD are hoarded- the operation looming is a very good incentive. Dad had a large three bedroom house, and a huge basement, and Alastair and I have never quite got to the bottom of his things. Like his mitre box that I just can't bring myself to ditch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> How much is too much is in the eyes of the beholder, I guess. I have six large plastic tubs plus numerous tote bags plus yarn in the basement. I have heard many say that they have more yarn than they can use in their lifetime and that is where I am at. I'm trying to be realistic as to what I will use and what I will be wanting to make over the next few years. Why not give someone else the benefit of my overbuying and unrealistic expectations?


That's why I like the swaps at the KAP -- I take what yarn, patterns, etc. I'm not expecting to use and put it out for anyone to take and I look to see if there's anything that jumps in the box I just emptied! I have a pretty good box started already - some of it designated already to some KAP'ers who do charity work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello Bulldog nice to see you , sorry about both your health problems. What are the dolls for, lots of work involved there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> Dang, I have missed so much. Now we have new format and don't know how much I am limited here.
> Has been soooo very busy here for me.
> Allyson and family lived with us for a little over a month when they sold their old house and were waiting to move into their new home. Not new but new to them.
> ...


I loved seeing your photo from Carley's graduation. You and Jim both look to be in good health!! Good to hear from you. I hope you don't find the new format too frustrating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I see I must have exceeded my word limit.
> 
> Obviously cannot have long posts but still love you all to the moon and back, Betty
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Jeanette and maybe Joy in July.


I'm sure hoping to travel your way. We're looking at taking a meandering route back home by driving down to Galveston, then over to New Orleans, Pascagoula (some of my SIL's family are still there), Mobile, Orange Beach before heading back home. I haven't mapped the route yet, but assume you are somewhere in there.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't seem to find clothes that fit properly since the 28 pound weight loss. If it fits in the B & G (Butt & Gutt) it is too baggy every where else.
Back pain is my cross to bear but I am very blessed. With pain patches it has been tolerable but I sure cannot pay $700 every three months for it or the insulin. She was giving me that to stimulate sluggish thyroid.
Jim has a terrible time walking. It took us forever to get to the stadium from the car for graduation. Then we had to climb bleachers. He gets so short winded. I thought if I lost weight it would be encouragement for him but he just refuses any type healthy lifestyle. He is in bad need of knee replacement and his hip is bothering him. You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't seem to find clothes that fit properly since the 28 pound weight loss. If it fits in the B & G (Butt & Gutt) it is too baggy every where else.
Back pain is my cross to bear but I am very blessed. With pain patches it has been tolerable but I sure cannot pay $700 every three months for it or the insulin. She was giving me that to stimulate sluggish thyroid.
Jim has a terrible time walking. It took us forever to get to the stadium from the car for graduation. Then we had to climb bleachers. He gets so short winded. I thought if I lost weight it would be encouragement for him but he just refuses any type healthy lifestyle. He is in bad need of knee replacement and his hip is bothering him. You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I see I must have exceeded my word limit.
> 
> Obviously cannot have long posts but still love you all to the moon and back, Betty
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Jeanette and maybe Joy in July.


Hello Betty it's lovely to hear from you , although I have seen you on FB and saw your beautiful family pictures . Congratulations to your granddaughter .I hope you get all the dolls finished soon so you can get back to your knitting


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Sam and Ladies, thank you for the start. I wanted to say hello because I am still way behind...two weeks worth. I had my ultrasounds and waiting to hear whats going on with the kidney stones, liver and ovaries. Julie, so happy to hear you will have a new, painless hip soon. Sam, the bacon and pineapple pizza you started with sounds yummy. It is and has been in the low 90's here the last few days. Expecting rain tomorrow and Monday so going to finish my gardening today. Feel bad for those planning picnics for Memorial Day. I plan to do my best to catch up but in the meantime I am praying for those with ills and pains and aches. Also for those with sadness and worries. Have a nice weekend. Love, Joanne


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will try to post pics today see if I can get it to work for...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Still doesn't want to work for me.
New set up for kp is not working with me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you back, Melody!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Still doesn't want to work for me.
> New set up for kp is not working with me


I know that something is different with pictures now... take a look at the update info... I think it's something to do with preview?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


I had a facebook message from her, she said she's doing well, just very busy. Not enough hours in the day to visit here too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry about the tree Bonnie hope it still grows . Can you put some wire fencing round to keep her away from it


I suggested electric fence around the garden as well as flowers but DH said no. I had chicken wire around it for the winter & managed to keep the deer & moose away but remove the cages from all my trees for summer so they have room to grow.???? Guess I should have left that one on.

I don't know what possessed her, there are all kinds of sticks around, why chew down a tree?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Awww shame about your tree Bonnie, sounds like the trunk needs some form of protection,crabapples make the most wonderful jelly,can almost taste it on hot buttered toast mmmmmm


Yes, we go through tons of crabapple jelly & the apples are becoming harder to find. It seems when young people buy the older homes in town they just take out the trees as most don't bother with caning, etc. There used to be lots of trees around & you could easily "beg " extra apples. I had trees but they got a fire blight so I had to cut them down s bought new trees a couple of years ago. This one was the one that was doing the best, of course.

I have a can of "wound spray" for trees, I have to find it today & spray the chewed trunk. I also have some rooting compound maybe I'll put sme of it on the roots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gwen so nice when family gatherings go well, our Amy loves to look at old family photos and laughs herself sick at the fashions and the hair doo's. Great experience for Hannah and she will be home again before you know it, wishing her a safe and wonderful trip,look forward to the photos


I love looking at old pictures. 
I can't wait for the people today to look at their photos in 20 years, I wonder what they will have to say about the wild hairdos & the pants letting half their backside hang out & the pyjama pants in public. Honestly I see people out & about in things that I wouldn't go to the garden in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think with their daughter moving in with them that things may have gotten quite busy. Also, her daughter posted photos of Carley's graduation on Facebook so I'm sure that's been keeping them busy also. The photos of Betty and Jim are very good and Carley and other young adults look like they're lovely people.
> 
> DH wants to drive down to Galveston from SanAntonio to make our way back home by way of New Orleans, Mississippi, GA coast and then head back up north. This will take us through Betty's area, so I'm hoping that we can make enough time to stop and have coffee and pie or something.


That sounds like a great trip. I keep telling DH I want to go to the south eastern states. We have been to most of the western ones but I think there is so much history farther east. DH cousin worked off shore oil at New Orleans for a while & didn't like it there so Delbert isn't keen, I keep hoping to convince him.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Still doesn't want to work for me.
> New set up for kp is not working with me


melody you have to choose file, then click add attachment before clicking send,to get all your old links you have to go into my profile and check all the stuff you want


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love looking at old pictures.
> I can't wait for the people today to look at their photos in 20 years, I wonder what they will have to say about the wild hairdos & the pants letting half their backside hang out & the pyjama pants in public. Honestly I see people out & about in things that I wouldn't go to the garden in.


its when you see them in the supermarket or taking the kids to school, bad enough in cars but walking there in their onesies,they have no pride in themselves :sm06: :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, good to see you back. Hope things are going better for you

Betty, good to hear from you. Sorry you are both having continued health issues' hope things are better soon. I saw the grad photos of your GD on FB, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love looking at old pictures.
> I can't wait for the people today to look at their photos in 20 years, I wonder what they will have to say about the wild hairdos & the pants letting half their backside hang out & the pyjama pants in public. Honestly I see people out & about in things that I wouldn't go to the garden in.


And, the clothes some people wear to work are horrendous. Most of the time, a relaxed dress code is okay, but when it's "casual day allowing jeans", it seems that all matters of tops and flip flops seem to be also okay. I'm waiting for that pendulum to swing back a little -- not all the way to full suits and heels, but at least dress clothes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Sam and Ladies, thank you for the start. I wanted to say hello because I am still way behind...two weeks worth. I had my ultrasounds and waiting to hear whats going on with the kidney stones, liver and ovaries. Julie, so happy to hear you will have a new, painless hip soon. Sam, the bacon and pineapple pizza you started with sounds yummy. It is and has been in the low 90's here the last few days. Expecting rain tomorrow and Monday so going to finish my gardening today. Feel bad for those planning picnics for Memorial Day. I plan to do my best to catch up but in the meantime I am praying for those with ills and pains and aches. Also for those with sadness and worries. Have a nice weekend. Love, Joanne


Thanks so much, Joanne- still waiting for confirmation. Sounds like you have a real raft of medical issues, yourself- hope you get the results quickly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like a great trip. I keep telling DH I want to go to the south eastern states. We have been to most of the western ones but I think there is so much history farther east. DH cousin worked off shore oil at New Orleans for a while & didn't like it there so Delbert isn't keen, I keep hoping to convince him.


I was in New Orleans many many years ago before I got married. Went with a bunch of girlfriends. I love the music and the vibe, but know that since Katrina and too many out of control Mardi Gras, that it's not the same as it was. I do remember it being very hot and muggy; I do have some favorite restaurants there.

I love the gulf coast from Mobile to Pensacola - even thought about buying a beach home there when it was just a few hours from where DD and her DH were in Birmingham, AL. That dream got left behind when we moved them from AL to IL when he was diagnosed with the cancer. We did have a lovely family vacation on the beach and when I'm stressed, I flash back to watching our 3 kids on the beach with DS playing the guitar. That's a very calming and peaceful image for me to reflect on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was in New Orleans many many years ago before I got married. Went with a bunch of girlfriends. I love the music and the vibe, but know that since Katrina and too many out of control Mardi Gras, that it's not the same as it was. I do remember it being very hot and muggy; I do have some favorite restaurants there.
> 
> I love the gulf coast from Mobile to Pensacola - even thought about buying a beach home there when it was just a few hours from where DD and her DH were in Birmingham, AL. That dream got left behind when we moved them from AL to IL when he was diagnosed with the cancer. We did have a lovely family vacation on the beach and when I'm stressed, I flash back to watching our 3 kids on the beach with DS playing the guitar. That's a very calming and peaceful image for me to reflect on.


Just read your signature for the first time, this year, Rookie- nice sentiment!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
We will adjust to the new KP rules. Glad to hear you are having summer weather. 
I will knit for charity when So California get too hot. 
Karena


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

KateB said:


> PHOTOS
> 4 - *Agnes* - Baby bonnet
> 5 - *Agnes* - Converse booties
> 8 - *Agnes * - February lady sweater
> ...


I can not access any of this ,what's going on


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, welcome back. Good on you losing 28 pounds.
Nannyof3, welcome back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cheron16 said:


> I can not access any of this ,what's going on


I clicked on were it says show quote and it all came up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. I want to catch up on the past 2 weeks, plus try to keep up with this week, but it will take me non stop reading to do it! And I need to do dishes, and want to bead!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just sent a PM to Admin too Sam, saying that I am not happy with this ruling and asking why it has been done and whether anything can be done to change it. Maybe if more of us registered our unhappiness with this in PMs to Admin? Come on ladies...get writing! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just sent a PM to Admin also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gathering was nice tonight. Food & family was all good. DH made sure I saved him 3 rolls and the remaining rolls found their way to new homes...LOL. Had to promise DH I'd make a batch for here tomorrow also. Family got into looking at old photos and the grandkids were teasing their mom about the clothes she wore "back then". Hannah and her BF are still here. He is sure going to miss her. All of us will.


Gwen, sending wishes for safe travels for Hannah, and will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a reason we have not heard from betty? --- sam


I don't know, Sam, but I have her on Face Book, and her DGD Carley just graduated from high school, so she may be a bit busy.

Edited: I see Betty has posted. Nice to see you, Betty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thursday I had my scopes. There was really nothing new. Some inflammation in the stomach and some in the bowl too. It was an easy procedure. The prep is the hard work. My friend, Linda, took me and Ray stayed home with her husband. They were visiting from S. Carolina. We have been friend for many years so it was good to see them. Linda didn't mind sitting with me at the hospital. We were in and out rather quickly. Linda is a nurse so she understood the report and made careful notes so I understand what is going on. Still no reason for my anemia. I think it is getting a little better as I am not quite so tired. Still tired but not "dead" tired.
> One of our granddaughters graduates high school this week-end. So pleased for her. She is not really a student, smart enough but has very poor study habits so it is good that she finished high school. She is college material if she would just apply herself. One can always hope.
> Early this morning we had heavy rain and wind. I haven't heard of any damage in the area but wouldn't be surprised if there was some. It was really a noisy storm. Frankly, I have had enough spring storms and am ready for summer. Heat and all.
> Need to get to bed. Knit happy and have fun. Marilyn


Glad your scopes came out good, but sorry they still have not found the reason for the anemia. Congratulations to your DGD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's great to know that Admin. listens and responds accordingly!


Thumbs up to Admin. Now, where did our emoticons go? 

Edit: Found the emoticons!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thumbs up to Admin. Now, where did our emoticons go?


you have to go into "my profile" and check what you want eg my posts, my topics etc


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Emoticons are now referred to as "smileys". Go to My Profile, page down and you will find it . Check the box, check update and you will find them under the box when you go to reply


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be OK for whoever of us posts the summary I guess as you did it in two (and both a reasonable size) but not enough for Sam.But yes- I was going to send a PM. Still might at some time about the bookmarking and thank them for improving the post length. Should try on my iPad I guess.
> 
> David has just ordered me a Mac Air. We keep leaving the house for a few days here and there and I need to traipse my computer with me.A laptop will be much more practical. Last night I left mine at Vicky's and had to go back to get it as my summary was there! And we have plenty of award points from various places that we can convert to gift cards which can be used for things we always buy like groceries so in effect it won't cost us anything.


Yay! You get a new Mac Air! and at mostly no cost! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad! But we will have to take Sam in smaller doses, than has been the case lately. Will you be able to record what pages his contributions are on? I don't fancy scrolling all 80 odd pages looking for things, whereas when you have done it page by page, it is not so bad. (judging from the odd week when I've been summarising).


I was thinking about that and it would be an awful lot more work if I listed every recipe by name, but what I could do would be to list the pages that Sam's 'extra' recipes were on. Do you think that would work?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like a great trip. I keep telling DH I want to go to the south eastern states. We have been to most of the western ones but I think there is so much history farther east. DH cousin worked off shore oil at New Orleans for a while & didn't like it there so Delbert isn't keen, I keep hoping to convince him.


Tell Delbert that there is a world of difference between visiting someplace, and living there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just want to post a reminder. KAP Registration is OPEN. I have 2 registrations returned. Only 2. You have until June 15 to request and return. I will need to know so that I can let everyone know how many items to make for the goodie bags.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cheron16 said:


> I can not access any of this ,what's going on


These aren't links, they just refer you to the page number on the last Tea Party. I'm afraid you need to go back to last week's and look them up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes me so sad when I discover bits and pieces- like his wedding band that had been stashed in his box with his playing cards, so he would find it again. I wear it now, in my bumbag, along with dad's Swiss Army knife. The lock on the front door is very easy to get locked out by, so I always carry a key, just incase, along with the little booklet showing I'm on Warfarin, and my bus and taxi concession cards. I am currently investing in middle sized clear plastic storage boxes for the yarns, and hope to get my big desk rebuilt, so I'm not working a gim crack system for the printer. Not ready for Pensioner sized living yet!


Interesting that one of your treasures is your dad's Swiss Army knife, Julie. Back in about 1988 or 1989, we were in Geneva, and bought my dad a Swiss Army knife inscribed with his initials. 'SH'. This was one of his favourite possessions, for the last few years of his life. When he died, in 2000, the obvious person to take it on was my nephew, who has the same initials. He still has it to this day. I should say that at the same time that we bought that one, Bill also bought one with his own initials. Although no one in the family has the precise same initials, out eldest grandson comes pretty close, so no doubt one day, he will find himself the rightful owner!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> These aren't links, they just refer you to the page number on the last Tea Party. I'm afraid you need to go back to last week's and look them up.


Phew! Good to hear that it all ended well! Very stressful, nevertheless. I am pretty certain that psycho grandma is not even remotely a knitter, so there is no chance of her reading your posts?

:sm11: :

We had a last minute invitation to a barbecue at youngest daughter's house. Fun, and I had some good bonding time with second granddaughter and eldest grandson, which I think they will remember. Grandma's reminiscences can be a bore, but I believe that on this occasion they were welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday, Caitlin! That is a company that wants to keep their customers coming back! I am sorry that the order wasn't delivered as promised, though. Beautiful family, and cake.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like a good time was had by all Kate,inspite of the sandwich fiasco,and even better that the sun shone for the party :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Interesting that one of your treasures is your dad's Swiss Army knife, Julie. Back in about 1988 or 1989, we were in Geneva, and bought my dad a Swiss Army knife inscribed with his initials. 'SH'. This was one of his favourite possessions, for the last few years of his life. When he died, in 2000, the obvious person to take it on was my nephew, who has the same initials. He still has it to this day. I should say that at the same time that we bought that one, Bill also bought one with his own initials. Although no one in the family has the precise same initials, out eldest grandson comes pretty close, so no doubt one day, he will find himself the rightful owner!


My sister & BIL were in Switzerland a few yrs back & bought one for my nephew. He put it in his backpack, they had taken 2 or 3 trips with it in the bag before airport security noticed it & wantedto take it away???? Good security! They allowed him to mail it home, my sister was mortified he had left it in the bag!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, lovely photos of the party. You have a nice looking family.

Kids are gone to the shop with DH, they love to get over there & pound nails.
It's been very unsettled here today, black clouds floating about. DH & Zachary went checking fences but got soaked to the skin in a sudden heavy shower.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


Great pictures Kate . Glad the weather cooperated looks like you had a beautiful day . Also glad the minor disaster didn't spoil your day


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister & BIL were in Switzerland a few yrs back & bought one for my nephew. He put it in his backpack, they had taken 2 or 3 trips with it in the bag before airport security noticed it & wantedto take it away???? Good security! They allowed him to mail it home, my sister was mortified he had left it in the bag!


Yes, attitudes have changed. Once upon a time (that is to say, when I was young!), every young boy had a pocket knife, of which the Swiss Army knives were the luxury end of the market. They were not regarded as threatening or dangerous, and I never remember anyone being harmed by one. But now, any knife is regarded as a potential threat. I fully recognise the potential for harm, but most people do not use such knives to harm others. While we were in France with the family last summer, one of the daughters saw a small Swiss Army knife on a market, and wanted to buy it for her nephew (our oldest grandson). We fully expected his parents to say, "No!", but, in fact, they were fine with the idea. There used to be an old joke about one of the gadgets on the traditional pocket knife being designed for a Boy Scout to remove stones from a horse's hoofs. Well, our Billy is a Boy Scout, and, while I am not sure that that gadget is included on his knife, I am sure he will only use it responsibly. When it comes to airline security, the authorities obviously cannot afford to take risks. Sad, but a fact of life in the present world.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay hope it works now

I give up won't work for me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Guests have gone home, and I am over full! Burgers, hot dogs, baked beans, and potato salad, finished up with chocolate cake and strawberries...quite a meal. Dishes are done and Bub is asleep in the chair! Now planning to knit on those socks some more...have seven socks done and a few to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, just popping in for a minute so I can find you later. This last week has been so busy, between the garden and running around with Marla, good grief, we've decided that this week, we aren't going anywhere we don't need to go, David heads out again to Michigan on Tuesday, so he wants to go to Wheatland 3 reservoir again tomorrow so I'll probably go with him, I would love to see my brother and niece. I do hope though, that we come home tomorrow night instead of spending the night out there, I've been out of the house so much this week the poor pups are stuck to my side when I am in here. 
Thank you ladies for the summary, it's a lifesaver on weeks like this. 
See you all later, gotta go plant the apple tree. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Too bad about the sandwiches but it sounds like it worked out well.


KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was thinking about that and it would be an awful lot more work if I listed every recipe by name, but what I could do would be to list the pages that Sam's 'extra' recipes were on. Do you think that would work?


That would be a real help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


Sorry Caitlin was overwhelmed, but understandable. 
That was a magnificent cake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Interesting that one of your treasures is your dad's Swiss Army knife, Julie. Back in about 1988 or 1989, we were in Geneva, and bought my dad a Swiss Army knife inscribed with his initials. 'SH'. This was one of his favourite possessions, for the last few years of his life. When he died, in 2000, the obvious person to take it on was my nephew, who has the same initials. He still has it to this day. I should say that at the same time that we bought that one, Bill also bought one with his own initials. Although no one in the family has the precise same initials, out eldest grandson comes pretty close, so no doubt one day, he will find himself the rightful owner!


 :sm24: Dad's one comes complete with a leather case so it can hang from your belt- or in my case the waist strap of my bumbag. 
They are exceptional knives!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, attitudes have changed. Once upon a time (that is to say, when I was young!), every young boy had a pocket knife, of which the Swiss Army knives were the luxury end of the market. They were not regarded as threatening or dangerous, and I never remember anyone being harmed by one. But now, any knife is regarded as a potential threat. I fully recognise the potential for harm, but most people do not use such knives to harm others. While we were in France with the family last summer, one of the daughters saw a small Swiss Army knife on a market, and wanted to buy it for her nephew (our oldest grandson). We fully expected his parents to say, "No!", but, in fact, they were fine with the idea. There used to be an old joke about one of the gadgets on the traditional pocket knife being designed for a Boy Scout to remove stones from a horse's hoofs. Well, our Billy is a Boy Scout, and, while I am not sure that that gadget is included on his knife, I am sure he will only use it responsibly. When it comes to airline security, the authorities obviously cannot afford to take risks. Sad, but a fact of life in the present world.


I think that is known as a reamer- but could be wrong- this one does not have it- but has a magnifying glass which I think is intended to light a fire with- very Boy Scout!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, whatever is easiest for you works for me. Glad party a success. Nice looking family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was thinking about that and it would be an awful lot more work if I listed every recipe by name, but what I could do would be to list the pages that Sam's 'extra' recipes were on. Do you think that would work?


Works for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


Lovely photos. Looks like a fine day and the sandwich snafu didn't seem to hamper anything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Interesting that one of your treasures is your dad's Swiss Army knife, Julie. Back in about 1988 or 1989, we were in Geneva, and bought my dad a Swiss Army knife inscribed with his initials. 'SH'. This was one of his favourite possessions, for the last few years of his life. When he died, in 2000, the obvious person to take it on was my nephew, who has the same initials. He still has it to this day. I should say that at the same time that we bought that one, Bill also bought one with his own initials. Although no one in the family has the precise same initials, out eldest grandson comes pretty close, so no doubt one day, he will find himself the rightful owner!


/

We have Dale's dads' pocket knife and some of his other sports things and they'll be divided among the grandchildren...for some reason the girls want in on that divvy up also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Okay hope it works now
> 
> I give up won't work for me


Email me the photo and I will try to post it for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will be trying the lime tarts for sure. They sound very good. I am not liking the upgrade we got, except I can post photos from my iPhone again.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting format, but taking a bit of getting familiar with it. I didn't know where to find my bookmarks, but admin. took the time to answer my email and so appreciate their quick response. We have had so much rain this spring that I am growing webbed feet. Always the threat of severe storms looming overhead and too many states suffering the destructive tornadoes plus flooding. Hurry up summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be trying the lime tarts for sure. They sound very good. I am not liking the upgrade we got, except I can post photos from my iPhone again.


Welcome back! I missed you!

KAP Registration is open. Let me know if you need a form.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back! I missed you!
> 
> KAP Registration is open. Let me know if you need a form.


I need to fill mine out this weekend. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

complain about it sonja - that is the only way we will get changes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Anyone else using an iPad getting TP notifications that are now going into a separate email box . It's really irritating . I click onto the one I usually click on then it opens in another one before it actually takes me here , never used to do it before the change and it does not happen to the notifications from over on KP just here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here I am, have caught up on last week. Now to see what this week brings us all.
> 
> Sam, you posted something about how to go to a page number...... I dont "get" it. ?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406625-color=red]6[/color].html do you see what i have highlighted in red? that is the page number from the ip address at the top of your browser window. if you put another number in there two lines will drop down - one of them highlighted in blue. click on the blue and that should take you straight to the page you put in. let me know if it gives you trouble. --- sam

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will help a little. but what i posted this week was a third of what i usually do. guess we will just work with it and complain when i have had enough. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm not sure, but I think they originally limited it to 10,000 words and now they have upped it to 15,000. I'm not sure how much that will help Sam (although it is a 50% increase) but it should mean that I can post the summary in one post rather than two. I asked for the reason for the limitations and was told that really long posts cause some browsers to crash. At least they did listen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be a fuddy duddy because i really dislike change. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No . I get notifications in my inbox and usually I just press on them and it takes me straight to the post , the TP notifications are going there but for some reason when I press on them they then open up into another one headlined thread and then take me straight to the post . I'll either get used to it or figure out how to stop it happening I've come to the conclusion that as I've got older I'm not good with changes does that mean I'm going to turn into an old fuddy duddy as my sons used to say when they were little ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I guess that is a far enough reason as well for limiting the size. Not easy to please everybody.


but they should at least please me. --- sam

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hear that!!! sam



darowil said:


> Someone said today at the conference that one of the first things many professionals tell depressed people to do is go home and declutter. I would get more depressed getting rid of my yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do like a black and tan - very good on a hot day. --- sam



machriste said:


> I do like Guiness! I especially like a Black and Tan--half Guiness and half ale. I'm so sorry these changes are such a pain for you, Sam, and for our wonderful Summary Queens. People who make changes do not ever seem to see all the ramifications. I am off to Wisconsin today to celebrate the birthday of Jack's younger grandson. Construction at the sorority house has come to a screeching halt when asbestos was found in the tile that was under the carpeting in the girls' rooms. It will mean about $13,000 added to the budget. Yikes!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - would the sweedish one had english subtitles? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There are a couple of Swedish versions and an English version that I know of


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm alsmost afraid to ask what is? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My problem is that what is clutter to me isn't my stuff! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be perfect kate. sorry about the extra work. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was thinking about that and it would be an awful lot more work if I listed every recipe by name, but what I could do would be to list the pages that Sam's 'extra' recipes were on. Do you think that would work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great looking cake - was it big enough to feed everyone? --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmm - everyone must be in bed. kathy and i had lunch today in Napoleon and a place called 'Beer and Brick' - nice place - it is a micro-brewery. and no - i did not have a beer - maybe next time. we had calzone. they were huge - i mean HUGE. i brought 3/4th of mine home. then i order there apple thingy for dessert - i always leave room for desert - the apple thingy looked like the calzone and was just as big. kathy ate a fourth as did i - brought half of the home. it can be heidi's lunch. 

they did not get home from elida until almost eight. they need to be back by eight in the morning. everyone was bushed. hopefully we have a peacefully quiet monday. and now i am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406625-6.html do you see what i have highlighted in red? that is the page number from the ip address at the top of your browser window. if you put another number in there two lines will drop down - one of them highlighted in blue. click on the blue and that should take you straight to the page you put in. let me know if it gives you trouble. --- sam
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Guests have gone home, and I am over full! Burgers, hot dogs, baked beans, and potato salad, finished up with chocolate cake and strawberries...quite a meal. Dishes are done and Bub is asleep in the chair! Now planning to knit on those socks some more...have seven socks done and a few to go.


Meal sounds lovely . Are all the socks going to be gifts?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like Sonja and I are up, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be trying the lime tarts for sure. They sound very good. I am not liking the upgrade we got, except I can post photos from my iPhone again.


I don't like it either . I can't bookmark anymore until I delete some of the ones I already have , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like Sonja and I are up, Sam!


Yes I'm here having a cuppa after walking the dog bit misty out there but hopefully it will clear and become anothe lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i must be a fuddy duddy because i really dislike change. lol --- sam


We will have to start a fuddy duddy club :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:



> sonja - would the sweedish one had english subtitles? --- sam


Yes Sam the Swedish version has English subtitles


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm here having a cuppa after walking the dog bit misty out there but hopefully it will clear and become anothe lovely day


So your knee is holding up?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So your knee is holding up?


Yes I had pain in it for two days then nothing , not a twinge at all , I even did some digging in the garden yesterday and it's fine ,
How was your day hopefully the weather wasn't to bad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hmmmm - everyone must be in bed. kathy and i had lunch today in Napoleon and a place called 'Beer and Brick' - nice place - it is a micro-brewery. and no - i did not have a beer - maybe next time. we had calzone. they were huge - i mean HUGE. i brought 3/4th of mine home. then i order there apple thingy for dessert - i always leave room for desert - the apple thingy looked like the calzone and was just as big. kathy ate a fourth as did i - brought half of the home. it can be heidi's lunch.
> 
> they did not get home from elida until almost eight. they need to be back by eight in the morning. everyone was bushed. hopefully we have a peacefully quiet monday. and now i am going to bed. --- sam


Why do restaurants do that give you a meal that is way to much to eat why not just give less and charge less although here it is the opposite , a restaurant gets a fancy chef they then serve you a plate of next to nothing and charge a fortune


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I had pain in it for two days then nothing , not a twinge at all , I even did some digging in the garden yesterday and it's fine ,
> How was your day hopefully the weather wasn't to bad


I am glad that it has come right!

The weather was rainy and a bit thundery- a lot of Auckland to the north of Fan and me lost power, but we were ok!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great looking cake - was it big enough to feed everyone? --- sam


Yes it was Sam. We put cake into the party bags for the kids, I did the rounds of the adults with a tray of cake and there was still some left over! I thought the bakery who made the cake did an excellent job, there was so much detail on it, but I did not ask what it cost! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad that it has come right!
> 
> The weather was rainy and a bit thundery- a lot of Auckland to the north of Fan and me lost power, but we were ok!


Hope it settles down I've just been reading were there have been really bad thunder and lightening storms in France with some people being killed . We forget how dangerous electrical storms can be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it settles down I've just been reading were there have been really bad thunder and lightening storms in France with some people being killed . We forget how dangerous electrical storms can be


With a climber on a mountain somewhere dying- Just been on our news. I did not sleep well last night, so I think I'll head to bed soon. I made another pot of soup, just with Broccoli and blue cheese- just what you need at this time of year.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Woooohooooo the sun is out in Fife this morning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:and good morning /afternoon/evening/ night to you all x


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Woooohooooo the sun is out in Fife this morning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:and good morning /afternoon/evening/ night to you all x


I wish it was here!! We have lots of cloud and temperatures around 11 C. The forecast for the next few days does not look much better. :sm25:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I wish it was here!! We have lots of cloud and temperatures around 11 C. The forecast for the next few days does not look much better. :sm25:


we have had that for the last 2 weeks and our highest temp.was 10c


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> we have had that for the last 2 weeks and our highest temp.was 10c


Here it was a misty start but the sun is just starting to break through , not as nice as it has been though , I'll be happy as long as it doesn't rain


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm alsmost afraid to ask what is? --- sam


Someone else's stuff! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Meal sounds lovely . Are all the socks going to be gifts?


Actually, they will be for me for a change--unless I decide to gift some of them. I'm gradually getting rid of store bought socks as they wear out, as the hand knitted ones last longer and are warmer in the winter.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Actually, they will be for me for a change--unless I decide to gift some of them. I'm gradually getting rid of store bought socks as they wear out, as the hand knitted ones last longer and are warmer in the winter.


I no longer have any store bought socks...have enough hand knitted ones to have a pair for every day for 14 days :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I no longer have any store bought socks...have enough hand knitted ones to have a pair for every day for 14 days :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: I have a similar plan!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Woooohooooo the sun is out in Fife this morning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:and good morning /afternoon/evening/ night to you all x


It's lovely here too and more to come this week!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


I like it - and crocheted things take less time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up. Kate lovely crocheted hat. DD leaves in 2 1/2 hours. Just fixed a breakfast she requested; scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon , and cantalope. TTYL


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


Lovely beenie.....as with knitting there is no right way to hold your crochet hook just the best way that suits you,my hook sits on my thumb with all 4 fingers holding onto the handle, its a lovely design element :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Kate lovely crocheted hat. DD leaves in 2 1/2 hours. Just fixed a breakfast she requested; scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon , and cantalope. TTYL


good start to her day Gwen .. bon voyage Hannah :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Woooohooooo the sun is out in Fife this morning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:and good morning /afternoon/evening/ night to you all x


At last! Dare I say it? It might be your one day of summer!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


It does look good, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> good start to her day Gwen .. bon voyage Hannah :sm02:


She is possibly on her way by now- best wishes for you all!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Come on Julie I deserve more r e than one day lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


It's lovely Kate and the design element makes it one of a kind 
I definitely don't hold the hook right but it works for me too 
Look forward to seeing more lovely items


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Come on Julie I deserve more r e than one day lol


You do see the point though!? lol! But it is early in the year, I remember summers that often did not fine up till August.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it - and crocheted things take less time.


This made me laugh Jeanette . I think I could have knitted a full baby outfit the amount of time I have spent on this little blanket , I'm hoping practice will make things go a little quicker


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Kate and the design element makes it one of a kind
> I definitely don't hold the hook right but it works for me too
> Look forward to seeing more lovely items


That is exactly the point Sonja! No rights and wrongs, it's what works for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Kate lovely crocheted hat. DD leaves in 2 1/2 hours. Just fixed a breakfast she requested; scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon , and cantalope. TTYL


I hope she has a wonderful summer and the days fly past so quick for you that in no time she is back home


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, lovely beanie, I like the design element. I'm teaching myself crochet also. Yesterday made a crochet bowl. Will try to post later. It has a few design elements also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous hat, Kate. Ditto as the others said--whatever works and feels comfortable to you is your "right way." Speed comes with practice, so don't worry about that... I still consider myself faster at crochet, simply because I've been at it so much longer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why do restaurants do that give you a meal that is way to much to eat why not just give less and charge less although here it is the opposite , a restaurant gets a fancy chef they then serve you a plate of next to nothing and charge a fortune


When we have travelled, I find most restaurants in the US give much larger meals than here. Some places here give lots but many are just average portions. I think meals were cheaper in the US than here as well.

I agree, smaller portions for less $$ as sme things don't keep well. Some restaurants here have senior meals but you have to be older.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do see the point though!? lol! But it is early in the year, I remember summers that often did not fine up till August.


We have been known to have our summer's in May,and snow in June,my youngest DD who's birthday is today was born in a heatwave 3 days later we had 7 inches of snow which hung on for over a week :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it settles down I've just been reading were there have been really bad thunder and lightening storms in France with some people being killed . We forget how dangerous electrical storms can be


When my son came for the GKs last nght he was telling us, lightning struck one of the oil well sheds near Edam & blew a huge hole in the side & fried all the electronics. Had it struck a few inches away, could have been disaster as the propane line to fuel it was there, had that gone, could have been a massive fire.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


I think it looks great.
I agree with Jeanette, I think crocheting goes faster, just not as dense so not as warm as knitted, I think. I crocheted some owl hats but lined them with fleece so in the end they took longer than knitting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Kate lovely crocheted hat. DD leaves in 2 1/2 hours. Just fixed a breakfast she requested; scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon , and cantalope. TTYL


I hope Hannah has a great trip, what an experience.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> We have been known to have our summer's in May,and snow in June,my youngest DD who's birthday is today was born in a heatwave 3 days later we had 7 inches of snow which hung on for over a week :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


My middle sons birthday today too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> We have been known to have our summer's in May,and snow in June,my youngest DD who's birthday is today was born in a heatwave 3 days later we had 7 inches of snow which hung on for over a week :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Sounds like Saskatchewan weather????Although snow at this time of year doesn't stick around. We had a real dump one August, flattened all the crops, we had to buy a special pick up reel for the combine to be able to get it off the ground & combine it.

Very cloudy here again this morning. We had 6/10 inch of rain overnight. Things should be growing well soon
We are to get summer temperatures by end of this week

I found my tree wound spray & rooting powder so took the apple tree out & fixed it up. Hopefully with this rain it will survive it's abuse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle sons birthday today too


Happy birthday to your son & Agnes' daughter.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday to your son & Agnes' daughter.


Thanks .....eldest DD birthday tomorrow she is 2 years older than the other daughter...expensive month :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Saskatchewan weather????Although snow at this time of year doesn't stick around. We had a real dump one August, flattened all the crops, we had to buy a special pick up reel for the combine to be able to get it off the ground & combine it.
> 
> Very cloudy here again this morning. We had 6/10 inch of rain overnight. Things should be growing well soon
> We are to get summer temperatures by end of this week
> ...


Is kimber still in the doghouse ????
I've solved the problem to one of my flower less borders that kept flooding all winter I've dug out what plants remained and sorted all the soil out ready to put grass seed down or thought I had as mishka decided to have fun and joined in with the digging when I wasn't looking but it's now all ready And the seed has been added . I've left the climbers that are right up against the fence


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle sons birthday today too


happy birthday to your son :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> happy birthday to your son :sm02:


He and his girlfriend have gone to Whitby for the weekend big difference from Zakynthos Greece were they were a couple of weeks back :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He and his girlfriend have gone to Whitby for the weekend big difference from Zakynthos Greece were they were a couple of weeks back :sm09:


Seems like they are quite the travelers. Aren't they the ones who went to Amsterdam in winter?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Darn I have gone and ran out of cream coloured yarn on my crochet blanket was on the last row of cream too didn't want to make it any smaller so going to wait and see if I can get hold of the same colour before I pull it out . Will give me time to decide and practice the border I'm going to put round it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like they are quite the travelers. Aren't they the ones who went to Amsterdam in winter?


Yes and Belgium for the Christmas markets . Same ones are visiting Canada in September too . They do like to get about and now is the best time as they don't have any children . They are really good at searching out all the best deals on line . Apparently if you book train travel well in advance here in the uk it's a lot cheaper


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - you should enjoy this - it's from Sweden. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/silver-skaters-beautifully-swedish.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is ok - i needed to be in bed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like Sonja and I are up, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

plase write to admin - it is the only way we will get changes made. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> I don't like it either . I can't bookmark anymore until I delete some of the ones I already have , ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news - tons of healing energy zooming your way to help in the healing and continuing no pain. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I had pain in it for two days then nothing , not a twinge at all , I even did some digging in the garden yesterday and it's fine ,
> How was your day hopefully the weather wasn't to bad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was probably wise - what kind of cake was it? i gather the icing and decorations were mainly marzipan. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes it was Sam. We put cake into the party bags for the kids, I did the rounds of the adults with a tray of cake and there was still some left over! I thought the bakery who made the cake did an excellent job, there was so much detail on it, but I did not ask what it cost! :sm06:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, very early Monday morning here, had a restless night after yesterday's activities.
We went down to visit our SIL Lilian, she's the reason for sleepless night. She's not doing well at all sadly.
The hospital and community nurses have put a huge effort into helping her after heart attack, but she just gives them abuse verbally and is quite frankly a nasty spiteful unpleasant person to be around. 
After seeing her we went to visit my adopted parents, and they are wonderful folks. Father is 91, still plays golf, mother is 83 and just the most welcoming lovely soul. Their eldest daughter was visiting too so we had a good catchup. I lived with them for 3 months aged 12, when my own parents bought a grocery store up in Auckland and we lived in Cambridge in the 'Waikato area about 100kms south of here. I needed to finish off the school year so stayed with them to complete it, Robynne and I were in the same class. A wonderful friendship has endured down the years. After that we headed back to Matamata and caught up with Lilians, friends Jan and John who filled us in with latest on Lilian. She tells us so many lies, we need to find out the truth from them. I never thought I would ever say this but I wish she would pass away, because that is what she wants, to be out of misery in this world.
How sad is that? Nothing anyone says or does makes her happy, it's really heartbreaking to see the decline. 
On s brighter note, the baby blankets will be crochet as that's my preferred method. I can knit adequately but find crochet more to my liking. Enough said now, a hot cuppa and try to rest awhile longer before daylight comes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is a lovely hat - i like the curve - gives it character instead of boring straight up and down. --- sam



KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday middle son from northwest ohio. hope mom makes you a delicious cake. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My middle sons birthday today too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and early happy birthday (only because i will forget toorrow) to eldest daughter from northwest ohio. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thanks .....eldest DD birthday tomorrow she is 2 years older than the other daughter...expensive month :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as it is here in america - closer to deparature gets more expensive. you would think it would be cheaper thus making it easier to fill all the seats. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes and Belgium for the Christmas markets . Same ones are visiting Canada in September too . They do like to get about and now is the best time as they don't have any children . They are really good at searching out all the best deals on line . Apparently if you book train travel well in advance here in the uk it's a lot cheaper


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> We have been known to have our summer's in May,and snow in June,my youngest DD who's birthday is today was born in a heatwave 3 days later we had 7 inches of snow which hung on for over a week :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


And here's me grumbling about our climate! There is a feel of snow about somewhere though! I just have not quite got to the point of using the heater- maybe I am just feeling stingy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my son came for the GKs last nght he was telling us, lightning struck one of the oil well sheds near Edam & blew a huge hole in the side & fried all the electronics. Had it struck a few inches away, could have been disaster as the propane line to fuel it was there, had that gone, could have been a massive fire.


Boy! that could have been bad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He and his girlfriend have gone to Whitby for the weekend big difference from Zakynthos Greece were they were a couple of weeks back :sm09:


Life is so different in Britain- you have such a choice of places to travel in easy reach, whereas we have to travel 3 1/2 hours by jet to get anywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is ok - i needed to be in bed. --- sam


Hope you slept well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> happy birthday middle son from northwest ohio. hope mom makes you a delicious cake. --- sam


Cake making tomorrow will have to wait and see if it's delicious . One never knows when I bake


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life is so different in Britain- you have such a choice of places to travel in easy reach, whereas we have to travel 3 1/2 hours by jet to get anywhere.


We certainly do . I've just found out there are over 15 castles within less than an hour from where I live in all different directions , some I knew about others not . Thinking of visiting a few in the summer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We certainly do . I've just found out there are over 15 castles within less than an hour from where I live in all different directions , some I knew about others not . Thinking of visiting a few in the summer


Be great to have photos, if you do go, Sonja!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's lovely here too and more to come this week![/quote
> 
> Summer's here too! Haven't been commenting much lately as have spent the whole weekend watching DGS rowing at the National Schools Rowing Championships at the Olympic rowing lake which just happens to be near here. Rowing is a bit like motor racing - a lot of hanging around and then whoosh and they're past you! But in this weather it's lovely just sitting around enjoying some sunshine. His school teams didn't do as well as expected and the boys are a bit downhearted but they will recover, they did well to get 5th out of 42 schools. There were school teams there from all over the country, as far as Aberdeen and Glasgow so quite a journey for them. Home now enjoying a quiet evening and the prospect of a Bank Holiday tomorrow, then work for the rest of the week. Still trying to get my head around the new format! Not over keen on it but I'm sure I'll get used to it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


Well done Kate. Learning to crochet is on my to do list this year. Not sure when I can fit it in, maybe I could do it at work! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Kate lovely crocheted hat. DD leaves in 2 1/2 hours. Just fixed a breakfast she requested; scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon , and cantalope. TTYL


Bon Voyage Hannah! I'm sure she is on her way by now. Hope you're not too down hearted Gwen, you know she'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my son came for the GKs last nght he was telling us, lightning struck one of the oil well sheds near Edam & blew a huge hole in the side & fried all the electronics. Had it struck a few inches away, could have been disaster as the propane line to fuel it was there, had that gone, could have been a massive fire.


Another massive fire is the last thing they need. Glad it wasn't any worse, though I'm sure fried electronics will take some sorting out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cake making tomorrow will have to wait and see if it's delicious . One never knows when I bake


Keep'em guessing Sonja! Keeps them from taking things for granted. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - check this out - think you could get it finished before sunday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Scallops-and-Lace-Sweater-from-Red-Heart


Really pretty - saved it - thank you! :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday to your son & Agnes' daughter.


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was probably wise - what kind of cake was it? i gather the icing and decorations were mainly marzipan. --- sam


The cake was a sponge with cream filling (delicious!) and the decorations were made of royal icing. The bakers where it was made recently won the Best Bakery in Scotland award, as well as winning Best Pies award too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan - So sad for your SIL to feel the way she does and not easy for those trying to help her, I'm sure their sympathy only goes so far. I understand your wish for her and probably it would be the best thing. {{{hugs}}} Not an easy situation for any of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments about my wee crochet hat. I'm going to attempt a small blanket next, but not too sure how I keep the sides straight - might be another design feature! I bought a book on how to crochet ages ago and couldn't make head nor tail of most of it, but since I discovered the videos on You tube it suddenly makes sense - obviously a visual (or slow!) learner.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to all on this glumy, rainy day - seems to match how I feel, sorry. Depression gets the best of me at times, had a sleepless night, crying and not much better yet. Oh well, please send me some glue to hold me together and lots of prayers. Some of you know how it is, it too will pass. Will be going south of Richmond later in the week to "puppy sit" by grandpuppies while the family goes on vacation for a week. Need to do some planning for it so I can stay busy while there. Have almost finished straightening the craft room, oh my, what a mess that has been. It is very slow going to suit me but when finished I must keep it that way. Must say, I don't like change and this "new" way is a real challenge...until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my wee crochet hat. I'm going to attempt a small blanket next, but not too sure how I keep the sides straight - might be another design feature! I bought a book on how to crochet ages ago and couldn't make head nor tail of most of it, but since I discovered the videos on You tube it suddenly makes sense - obviously a visual (or slow!) learner.


You'll learn to read crochet just as you do knitting, with practice!

Hugs & blessings to you, Sharon. I've been there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made two batches of soap today. I'm determined to use up all these supplies! That will free up space in the craft room too. I could have made more if I had more molds, but I don't need more! The vicious circle. LOL

I'm still working on socks. One pair is finished and now on the cuffs of the next. I'll figure out what to work on next soon... I still have a lot of DK to use up as well.

Healing thoughts for all in need and safe travels to Hannah. Oh, and happy wishes for all the birthday folks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Speaking of fires we were out in garage with vacuum cleaner to delist dryer. I had left vacuum turned on by accident. When Al plugged it in the wall socket blazed fire. Very scary. Especially since friend had a garage fire two weeks ago that caused $30,000 in damages. Luckily he got it extinguished. 
Didn't walk Maya but did water jog for an hour. Maybe I can take her out for short walk at sunset. Al fixed cooler and it's working again thank you heaven. Going to wax living room floor as I'm hosting knitting this week.
Kate, I'm trying to crochet a bowl using giant crochet hook and stash wool. I'm going to felt it, or at least try to. I love you tube videos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet it will be wonderful. what kind are you going to make? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cake making tomorrow will have to wait and see if it's delicious . One never knows when I bake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pies? i love that bakery. i've been sitting here wanting pie for some reason. alas - no pie and i don't have the key for the truck. --- sam



KateB said:


> The cake was a sponge with cream filling (delicious!) and the decorations were made of royal icing. The bakers where it was made recently won the Best Bakery in Scotland award, as well as winning Best Pies award too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

haven't been here in a while, you know life gets in the way. we are into the humid part of Arkansas weather and have had a full wk of rain. an old acquaintance of my niece I don't even know if she is still alive or not, but her oldest son is missing, after all the rain, he was on the lake at Branson, MS. they found his boat, but no sign of him. prayers for Davy, of course this brings up the loss of Keagan, cause moe knows how they must be feeling, its coming up a yr in Sept when K. died and it is not easier the loss at times is over whelming. he and i always worked the crossword puzzles together. his younger bro. just graduated high school. K would be finishing his 2 yr of college. 
sam your talking my food, i could live on hamburgers.
i have just trapped and had the mother cat of Baby fixed, she is Siamese and we call her Possum. she finally is picking up some weight. i would like now to catch and release some of the toms that are in our neighborhood. so many. i can't fix anymore, i have 2 inside cats and now the two outside, but i feed many. i am even feeding a for real possum. 
not sure i understand what your all talking about change wise, please enlighten me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of hugs and healing energy to you sharon. i know exactly how it is - it will pass but until it does it isn't a good way to feel. listen to you body and rest when you feel like it. hopefully the puppies will help you feel better - they are so good at showering us with love. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to all on this glumy, rainy day - seems to match how I feel, sorry. Depression gets the best of me at times, had a sleepless night, crying and not much better yet. Oh well, please send me some glue to hold me together and lots of prayers. Some of you know how it is, it too will pass. Will be going south of Richmond later in the week to "puppy sit" by grandpuppies while the family goes on vacation for a week. Need to do some planning for it so I can stay busy while there. Have almost finished straightening the craft room, oh my, what a mess that has been. It is very slow going to suit me but when finished I must keep it that way. Must say, I don't like change and this "new" way is a real challenge...until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan - So sad for your SIL to feel the way she does and not easy for those trying to help her, I'm sure their sympathy only goes so far. I understand your wish for her and probably it would be the best thing. {{{hugs}}} Not an easy situation for any of you.


Thankyou Kate, We will recover from this latest encounter, but won't be in a hurry to revisit anytime soon.
We know how devastating it was for her losing her hubby, but the mean spirited attitude is very hard to deal with. Her friend Jan is mortified, and has worked in elderly care and says she's the worst ever. Feel so sorry for her because Lilians true nature was always hidden, she knows how to put on the charm, but we know her true self.
Her hubby always kept her in check, but now it's no holds barred with her. Yes we have run out of sympathy that's for real. Makes us more determined to really enjoy all life gives, and there is a wonderful world out there, even with all the conflict going on in various places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you southern gal - when i could say "over a year ago" when talking about a loved one that had died - it just seemed i had reached a plateau - it didn't lessen the missing but somehow it was a little easier to bear. we all feel you loss and are hear for you 24/7. i hope davy is found in good shape - you don't need any more loss.

most of our cats are barn/indoor cats. they like sleeping inside but like to go out to the barn during the day. we just had three kittens born so that will add to the horde. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> haven't been here in a while, you know life gets in the way. we are into the humid part of Arkansas weather and have had a full wk of rain. an old acquaintance of my niece I don't even know if she is still alive or not, but her oldest son is missing, after all the rain, he was on the lake at Branson, MS. they found his boat, but no sign of him. prayers for Davy, of course this brings up the loss of Keagan, cause moe knows how they must be feeling, its coming up a yr in Sept when K. died and it is not easier the loss at times is over whelming. he and i always worked the crossword puzzles together. his younger bro. just graduated high school. K would be finishing his 2 yr of college.
> sam your talking my food, i could live on hamburgers.
> i have just trapped and had the mother cat of Baby fixed, she is Siamese and we call her Possum. she finally is picking up some weight. i would like now to catch and release some of the toms that are in our neighborhood. so many. i can't fix anymore, i have 2 inside cats and now the two outside, but i feed many. i am even feeding a for real possum.
> not sure i understand what your all talking about change wise, please enlighten me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my wee crochet hat. I'm going to attempt a small blanket next, but not too sure how I keep the sides straight - might be another design feature! I bought a book on how to crochet ages ago and couldn't make head nor tail of most of it, but since I discovered the videos on You tube it suddenly makes sense - obviously a visual (or slow!) learner.


check on you tube, also Bobwilson123 and bella coca


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sam - isn't that always the way - no pie, no keys, no $. My problem most of the time. Now to try and accomplish something during the rest of this day, can't quite get in the mood. It has stopped raining. More another time...best to all...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't like it either . I can't bookmark anymore until I delete some of the ones I already have , ????


I've run into the same problem. I keep deleting, but still can't bookmark anything.  I have no idea how many more I must delete in order to get enough room for a couple of new ones. I imagine there must be a good reason for this change, but it takes so much more time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We certainly do . I've just found out there are over 15 castles within less than an hour from where I live in all different directions , some I knew about others not . Thinking of visiting a few in the summer


That would make for some interesting little trips. Certainly no castles near here???? No castles built by the pioneers, just log cabins & soddies & they are mostly gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, sorry you are still having trouble with your SIL, sad when people give up the will to live & can b so nasty to this trying to help them. I'm glad you got to visit others on the trip to brightn your days.

Va Sharon, hope you are feeling better soon & can enjoy your trip for dog sitting.

Southern Gal, hope your friend isfound oK. I saw some photos on the news of the terrible flooding, crazy weather. I'm sure when you lose a young member of your family it takes a long time for the pain to subside, I'm sorry

I've been having kind of a lazy day, it was very dreary until about an hour ago. The kind f day that calls for a book, a blanket & the couch???? so I laid around & finished my book, Dan Brown, Angels & Demons, it was a good story, my friend gave me 3 of his books when she went on a cleaning binge a while ago.
I also did I some laundry & mending, washed up DHs snow suits he wears for work all winter & when nasty in spring, hoping he doesn't need them again now til fall & mended them, he had 2 burn holes in the leg of one & obviously was near barbed wire with the other. They are sure not my favorite thing to try to fix as they are so bulky & heavy.
I can't believe how last nights rain has made the garden"pop", can see all the rows now so I guess I will have t get out there & weed tomorrow.
DIL called this morning to tell me it's GDs play school " graduation" program tomorrow night so I'll have to take that in.
My brother called last night, said he was coming this morning for seed potatoes but has yet to show up???? Sometimes he's as dependable as a baby's butt????
Well, I guess I better get off here & decide what I'm making for supper, I have some moose steak soaking in milk, I think I will just fry it & do mashed potatoes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That sounds good Bonnie - It is years since I have tasted moose meat. Never heard of cooking it in milk. makes good sense. I still am thinking about your quilt - it is beautiful. 

I just finished another knitted bag - have it being blocked right now once it dries Iwill post on pictures. 

I am making a little bag for a 3 years old (my doctor's little daugher) he ordered one for both his wife and little girl . She wants LOTS of colors so I am making one that has every bright color imaginable. i am not sure whether it is going to be big enough but I will make her another one if I think it is too small. I want a barbie doll to fit in it with some clothes. Keeps me busy. I am on a desk top and just tried the new feature of narrowing my page (I think for the benefit of those on phones and other types of computers. I am going to keep on with it as it is much more easy to read. Not a whole page - quite like it . I haven't had a chance to read and catch up. I hope to do so tonight. I get carried away with the project. 

I am finding more and more new ways to use this new system and am liking it better every day. Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Happy Birthday wishes to son/daughter of KTP folks from Georgia. Sharon of VB hope the depression lifts soon; can know from experience what a bother it can be at times. DD texted me a little after 5 pm to say she had a window seat. In spite of all the news on tv about long lines getting through security she breezed right through. She will arrive at around 2 a.m. our time/8 a.m. in Spain. Family friend of her BF will be meeting her at the airport, taking her out to breakfast, showing her where to get groceries and taking her to her apartment associated with the school. She will begin classes on the 6th. So proud of her and just know she will do will. Can't wait to start getting pictures and reports of all she will be doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Happy Birthday wishes to son/daughter of KTP folks from Georgia. Sharon of VB hope the depression lifts soon; can know from experience what a bother it can be at times. DD texted me a little after 5 pm to say she had a window seat. In spite of all the news on tv about long lines getting through security she breezed right through. She will arrive at around 2 a.m. our time/8 a.m. in Spain. Family friend of her BF will be meeting her at the airport, taking her out to breakfast, showing her where to get groceries and taking her to her apartment associated with the school. She will begin classes on the 6th. So proud of her and just know she will do will. Can't wait to start getting pictures and reports of all she will be doing.


That is great, Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I do like Guiness! I especially like a Black and Tan--half Guiness and half ale. I'm so sorry these changes are such a pain for you, Sam, and for our wonderful Summary Queens. People who make changes do not ever seem to see all the ramifications. I am off to Wisconsin today to celebrate the birthday of Jack's younger grandson. Construction at the sorority house has come to a screeching halt when asbestos was found in the tile that was under the carpeting in the girls' rooms. It will mean about $13,000 added to the budget. Yikes!!


And means while they deal with bit you need to be out the place as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have wanted to declutter my wardrobe for months and today was the day , everything came out almost everything went back in . It's tidier does that count as decluttering . I did snip the buttons of the 3 blouses I got rid of so did some recycling too or is that classed as little clutter :sm26:


I think of clutter as stuff being in the wrong place, very untidynormoverflowing. So if it all fits in the wardrobe neatly you have decluttered IMHO. If you leave the buttons lying around they are little clutter. But if you have a place for buttons and they go in there then you have recycled. 
Excess could also be clutter I guess. But if you have room for it is it clutter or just excess. Maybe should be got rid, but not as a part of de cluttering IMHO if it is all nicely put away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popping in to say hello. It's been so hot here, more like July than May. Humidity has been horrible. We're expecting more seasonal weather by the end of this week.

Mel, nice to see you back. 
Betty, sorry to hear your back isn't much better.
Gwen, safe travels for your daughter.

Off to read some more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate . Glad the weather cooperated looks like you had a beautiful day . Also glad the minor disaster didn't spoil your day


 :sm24: The cake looked too good to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only up to page 13 but Game of Thrones is coming on. Must see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My problem is that what is clutter to me isn't my stuff! :sm23:


Now that I associate with!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81brighteyes - would you please write admin with your concerns - in fact you could just copy and paste this post of yours and send it to them. we have to keep at them if we are going to get anything changed. let us know what they say. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I've run into the same problem. I keep deleting, but still can't bookmark anything. I have no idea how many more I must delete in order to get enough room for a couple of new ones. I imagine there must be a good reason for this change, but it takes so much more time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could do with more cupboard space! I had a long hallway in the last place where I had most of my gardening tools, plus the bedrooms were more than double the size, I am still downsizing from my big house in Christchurch- books are still a major problem! Plus things that were my dad's. I am trying to work on the principle that if I've lived this last year with it packed up, do I really need!?


Well I think it partly depends on whether you have thought I wish had such and such and are making do without it. Whereas once you unpack and think I forgot I had this then maybe getting rid of is useful. I've got a lot of stuff still packed away whihc I wish I could get out and use. Sure won't be throwing them out when we get organised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is going to be an exciting summer for both of you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Happy Birthday wishes to son/daughter of KTP folks from Georgia. Sharon of VB hope the depression lifts soon; can know from experience what a bother it can be at times. DD texted me a little after 5 pm to say she had a window seat. In spite of all the news on tv about long lines getting through security she breezed right through. She will arrive at around 2 a.m. our time/8 a.m. in Spain. Family friend of her BF will be meeting her at the airport, taking her out to breakfast, showing her where to get groceries and taking her to her apartment associated with the school. She will begin classes on the 6th. So proud of her and just know she will do will. Can't wait to start getting pictures and reports of all she will be doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Worked out last night that I would get up early this morning and go to the Laundromat to do the washing. Just long enough to wash the clothes as David wanted the car. Woke up to rain. David walked into the room and the first thing I said was was it raining. He said Good Morning Margie, to which I replied Good Morning Mar... David's response was a calm you sound wide awake.
So no washing done- because of the rain not my awakeness. Will need to go one evening I guess as we are very low on clean clothes- many clothes are still packed. And yes they are one of the things that I am not getting rid because I have managed without them.
So we have another cold wet day (well for us). Winter has definitely come- not surprising as it the day after tomorrow the day Elizabeth reaches six months!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved dan brown's books - they are a fine read. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, sorry you are still having trouble with your SIL, sad when people give up the will to live & can b so nasty to this trying to help them. I'm glad you got to visit others on the trip to brightn your days.
> 
> Va Sharon, hope you are feeling better soon & can enjoy your trip for dog sitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> Dang, I have missed so much. Now we have new format and don't know how much I am limited here.
> Has been soooo very busy here for me.
> Allyson and family lived with us for a little over a month when they sold their old house and were waiting to move into their new home. Not new but new to them.
> ...


Good to see you back Betty. Glad you aren't doing too badly health wise. Do you appreciate having your house to yourselves again?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I can't seem to find clothes that fit properly since the 28 pound weight loss. If it fits in the B & G (Butt & Gutt) it is too baggy every where else.
> Back pain is my cross to bear but I am very blessed. With pain patches it has been tolerable but I sure cannot pay $700 every three months for it or the insulin. She was giving me that to stimulate sluggish thyroid.
> Jim has a terrible time walking. It took us forever to get to the stadium from the car for graduation. Then we had to climb bleachers. He gets so short winded. I thought if I lost weight it would be encouragement for him but he just refuses any type healthy lifestyle. He is in bad need of knee replacement and his hip is bothering him. You can lead a horse to water....


It's not easy watching someone make unhealthy decisions on an ongoing basis- but you can't make him do so.
Well done on the weight loss for yourself- but what a pest about the clothes not fitting.
What a shame if something that works for the pain won't be able to be continued due to cost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was thinking about that and it would be an awful lot more work if I listed every recipe by name, but what I could do would be to list the pages that Sam's 'extra' recipes were on. Do you think that would work?


And then you would run out of words even with the extended length!
Think that is all you can do Kate


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


It was a lot of people for a little girl to deal with thats for sure.
Good that the local people helped you out after the sandwiches arrived. No charge helps- almost worth it!
Love the cake.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I no longer have any store bought socks...have enough hand knitted ones to have a pair for every day for 14 days :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Is that all?
I have more but (starting to feel like a stuck record here!) they are packed somewhere- and won't be classed as not needed when they are found. And with the rain stuck as no where to dry them. And I want to pull the washing machine out the garage to spin them! Well I want David to get it out not me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


Looked at the slant and wondered whether it was deliberate or not- looks very effective that way.
Well done on learning to crochet. It is a useful skill even if you don't do much of it.
I need to get to work on Elizabeth's first Christmas present. She didn't need it then but is ready for it now- the logic there was that it is crocheted BTW!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh Jeanette . I think I could have knitted a full baby outfit the amount of time I have spent on this little blanket , I'm hoping practice will make things go a little quicker


Once you get the hang of it is is quicker- but I still prefer knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we have travelled, I find most restaurants in the US give much larger meals than here. Some places here give lots but many are just average portions. I think meals were cheaper in the US than here as well.
> 
> I agree, smaller portions for less $$ as sme things don't keep well. Some restaurants here have senior meals but you have to be older.


One of the comments everyone who visits the US makes is on how big the serves are over there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> We have been known to have our summer's in May,and snow in June,my youngest DD who's birthday is today was born in a heatwave 3 days later we had 7 inches of snow which hung on for over a week :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


On one of the other topics last night a lady was saying in Tasmania (the island underneath the main part of Australia) had temperatures up to 100 and then a change came in that day, dropped 25 degrees (centigrade, from 37 to 12) in an hour and then snowed. 
And Happy Birthday to DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle sons birthday today too


And Happy Birthday to him as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks .....eldest DD birthday tomorrow she is 2 years older than the other daughter...expensive month :sm17:


And Happy Birthday to her- probably today over here.
David is a twin and his sister was born ton their 4th birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I have gone and ran out of cream coloured yarn on my crochet blanket was on the last row of cream too didn't want to make it any smaller so going to wait and see if I can get hold of the same colour before I pull it out . Will give me time to decide and practice the border I'm going to put round it


You didn't crochet quickly enough!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very early Monday morning here, had a restless night after yesterday's activities.
> We went down to visit our SIL Lilian, she's the reason for sleepless night. She's not doing well at all sadly.
> The hospital and community nurses have put a huge effort into helping her after heart attack, but she just gives them abuse verbally and is quite frankly a nasty spiteful unpleasant person to be around.
> After seeing her we went to visit my adopted parents, and they are wonderful folks. Father is 91, still plays golf, mother is 83 and just the most welcoming lovely soul. Their eldest daughter was visiting too so we had a good catchup. I lived with them for 3 months aged 12, when my own parents bought a grocery store up in Auckland and we lived in Cambridge in the 'Waikato area about 100kms south of here. I needed to finish off the school year so stayed with them to complete it, Robynne and I were in the same class. A wonderful friendship has endured down the years. After that we headed back to Matamata and caught up with Lilians, friends Jan and John who filled us in with latest on Lilian. She tells us so many lies, we need to find out the truth from them. I never thought I would ever say this but I wish she would pass away, because that is what she wants, to be out of misery in this world.
> ...


It's sad when people get to this point. David's mother was at that point so once she finally went there was a huge amount of relief. But she wasn't nasty with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life is so different in Britain- you have such a choice of places to travel in easy reach, whereas we have to travel 3 1/2 hours by jet to get anywhere.


And even further for me if I want to leave the country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Happy Birthday wishes to son/daughter of KTP folks from Georgia. Sharon of VB hope the depression lifts soon; can know from experience what a bother it can be at times. DD texted me a little after 5 pm to say she had a window seat. In spite of all the news on tv about long lines getting through security she breezed right through. She will arrive at around 2 a.m. our time/8 a.m. in Spain. Family friend of her BF will be meeting her at the airport, taking her out to breakfast, showing her where to get groceries and taking her to her apartment associated with the school. She will begin classes on the 6th. So proud of her and just know she will do will. Can't wait to start getting pictures and reports of all she will be doing.


So now begins a few different months for you. Hope you can enjoy the time without her around rather than miss her too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well those last few pages were quick to read! almost all me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Once you get the hang of it is is quicker- but I still prefer knitting.


I enjoy doing both, but mostly like the fabric from knitting better.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I have wanted to declutter my wardrobe for months and today was the day , everything came out almost everything went back in . It's tidier does that count as decluttering . I did snip the buttons of the 3 blouses I got rid of so did some recycling too or is that classed as little clutter :sm26:


I would call that a very smart move as the price of buttons is crazy for only one or two ???????? :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night, night.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up and Sam I will be lodging a complaint about the new format. I don't like it at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I think it partly depends on whether you have thought I wish had such and such and are making do without it. Whereas once you unpack and think I forgot I had this then maybe getting rid of is useful. I've got a lot of stuff still packed away whihc I wish I could get out and use. Sure won't be throwing them out when we get organised.


But haven't you moved to a bigger house?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And even further for me if I want to leave the country.


Had forgotten that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would call that a very smart move as the price of buttons is crazy for only one or two ???????? :sm24:


Yes, fancy buttons cost a fortune!

How are you Jackie, long time no hear????
Are you still caring for your little man?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But haven't you moved to a bigger house?


It not the size of the house that is the problem- but the limited amount we can use until the renovations are finisihed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley,
I didn't cook the moose steak in milk. Soaking in milk before cooking is supposed to remove the "wild" taste & I th know it does. I seasoned it & poured milk over, let sit for 2 hrs, drained it & fried in margarine. It tasted quite good, enough left for tomorrow night too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You didn't crochet quickly enough!


Told you I was slow????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I would call that a very smart move as the price of buttons is crazy for only one or two ???????? :sm24:


Hello Jackie nice to see you back I've been thinking of you and hoping you were just busy . 
You are right about buttons being a crazy price .I save them whenever I can


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley,
> I didn't cook the moose steak in milk. Soaking in milk before cooking is supposed to remove the "wild" taste & I th know it does. I seasoned it & poured milk over, let sit for 2 hrs, drained it & fried in margarine. It tasted quite good, enough left for tomorrow night too.


Son brought me a large leg of lamb . We had it for Sunday lunch yesterday there was enough leftover for a couple of days ( think I might make either a curry or Biryiani ) and I'm hoping mishka hasn't buried the bone in my newly dug and grass seeded patch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


Just spotted you blanket Fan as my post came up for something else . Such pretty colours it's lovely ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted you blanket Fan as my post came up for something else . Such pretty colours it's lovely ,


Thank you I'm pleased with it, so now onto baby blankets, but not tonight it's time for dinner then watch some tv.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


That looks good- the colours are lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks good- the colours are lovely.


Thank you Darowil much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It not the size of the house that is the problem- but the limited amount we can use until the renovations are finisihed.


Right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


Looks good- I like the contrast with the black.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good- I like the contrast with the black.


Thank you Julie, we have a black leather lounge suite and it sets it off nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie, we have a black leather lounge suite and it sets it off nicely.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - great work. ---- sam



Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> You didn't crochet quickly enough!


Have often found myself knitting quicker to see if I can reach end of row before running out of yarn :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


that is beautiful Fan just my choise of colours too, well done :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful afghan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st. 
Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


That looks great Fan, I love the colour blend. That will keep someone very warm, I've forgotten who you said you were making it for.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of the comments everyone who visits the US makes is on how big the serves are over there.


I'll second that! I ordered a jacket potato with topping for lunch in Houston once. It turned out to be the biggest potato I have ever seen - I wouldn't even have a plate big enough to fit it on at home! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


Looks like a lovely walk even if slightly longer than intended. Could she see the Colosseum once she got there having taken so long to get there?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Have often found myself knitting quicker to see if I can reach end of row before running out of yarn :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm forever running out of yarn before I get to the end . I'm a bit surprised at how much yarn this little crochet blanket has taken . I shouldn't be as I have read that crochet uses more yarn than knitting . I've pulled the last cream row out and put it on the blocking boards to make it a little bit bigger and open the pattern up . Not sure wether I should have done this before I added the border but it's done now . I'm also wondering if I have enough green yarn for the border , I should as I have an almost full 100g ball . Fingers crossed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll second that! I ordered a jacket potato with topping for lunch in Houston once. It turned out to be the biggest potato I have ever seen - I wouldn't even have a plate big enough to fit it on at home! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


We have a saying in the US (probably started by a Texan) that "everything is bigger and better in Texas"! Texans try to live up to that reputation to and market that thought all over the place - I have a Texas sized fly swatter that is as big as a tennis racket - and the bugs down there do get pretty darn big! I'm sure we'll get a great taste of this bragging (all in good fun) when we're down there in less than 3 weeks from now. I find it interesting that 4 of my 8 brothers ended up in Texas - one has moved out to Florida since then, but the other 3 are Iowans turned Texans for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, I love the afghan.

Julie, so nice that you get photos from Lisa and Jeanette to share with us. Rome is definitely on my travel list - someday?!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning to all from NE Ohio. 

It has certainly been a month of busy for me. I have been supervising the kitchen and food service for Susan's community center, cooking there, and directing clients who are required to do community service to keep receiving their assistance from the State/County. So many of them are so very young and untrained in the processes of just about everything that doesn't involve using their smart phones. Others bring in their ''girl friends'' and drag them around on any task and expect them to do much of the job. So not permitted!!

Several are in such pitiful situations that they are being bullied by the baby-daddy cum boyfriend. These women are so needy and unknowledgeable about their circumstances that my heart hurts for them.

We will dispense bagged lunches today so that we can have a holiday also. Tomorrow we will go back to our routine for hot meals and service requirements for the young ones who've run afoul of the law or their own minimal needs in order to keep body and soul together. A few of the older clients who must do service for the assistance they receive are somewhat better about the things needed to keep abreast with the required standards of the Health Department for food service as well as actually serving that food to the public needy who depend on us for food and the fellowship of others who come regularly for the noon meal. I try to be grandmotherly to all who desire a pat on the shoulder, a word of encouragement, or even a hug about the shoulder where indicated.

The little guys and their mom who live next-door to the center even come for hugs. Their grandmother/mom passed away a couple of months ago and Susan told them she would share her 'Gram' (me) with them. They are so grateful for the hugs and smiles.

I'd best get down to the kitchen and start some breakfast for Tim and Don so that we can get away to the center sooner rather than later. Paula and her DH are coming again for dinner. We'd planned on a picnic yesterday but high humidity and showers were predicted, so we ate inside. Today we will share the meal again just because we can. I might even get to knit a bit today. YEA!! It's been quite a while since I even picked up the needles.

Much love to you all. I've missed chatting here. 

The new format will work itself out and we will become comfortable with it. Give it and yourselves time and re-read the instructions as often as you need to do so. There may well be adjustments as needed, but Admin is not going to go back to the old format because we bitterly complain about it. If possible, try to explain in steps just what you are struggling with; that will enable him to finesse the problem or the directions for making it work for you. After all, we are all reasonably intelligent people--even the curmudgeons and fuddy duddies among us. Heads up, Sam.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the first square of cushion cover/blanket(not decided which yet) for youngest DGD,s bed, will depend on how fed up I get lol


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeanette - was that you who said your brothers are from Iowa, Are you? I was born in Iowa and would be interested in where you are speaking...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have often found myself knitting quicker to see if I can reach end of row before running out of yarn :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm doing that right now. Crazy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Jeanette - was that you who said your brothers are from Iowa, Are you? I was born in Iowa and would be interested in where you are speaking...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Hi Sharon - yes, the 11 of us siblings were born and raised (as were my Dad and his 10 siblings) near where #169 (N/S) and #18 (E/W) cross in northern Iowa. We lived on the family farm until Grandma passed away - Dad passed away a couple of years later so the 5 of us younger ones were raised in the farm buildings, but no longer farmed. Where were you born and did how long did you live there? There is a Facebook page "I grew up in Iowa" that has so many postings of photos, recipes, etc. that makes me remember Iowa fondly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like a lovely walk even if slightly longer than intended. Could she see the Colosseum once she got there having taken so long to get there?


She doesn't mention that in her post- mostly just her photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fan, I love the afghan.
> 
> Julie, so nice that you get photos from Lisa and Jeanette to share with us. Rome is definitely on my travel list - someday?!


There is so much history there! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning to all from NE Ohio.
> 
> It has certainly been a month of busy for me. I have been supervising the kitchen and food service for Susan's community center, cooking there, and directing clients who are required to do community service to keep receiving their assistance from the State/County. So many of them are so very young and untrained in the processes of just about everything that doesn't involve using their smart phones. Others bring in their ''girl friends'' and drag them around on any task and expect them to do much of the job. So not permitted!!
> 
> ...


What you say about the new format is very true, Joy.
What a wonderful Gram you are to so many!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


There are worse places to be lost! :sm05:

Fabulous blanket, Fan. Looks very "crisp" if that makes sense. Maybe "smart" is a better word. I like it quite a lot.

Just before 7 am here and I woke up a little stuffy in the head, but a cuppa ought to help with that a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For sure!
Enjoy that cuppa!
I am getting to the end of a return row on Pfeilraupe, then will head back to bed, at nearly 1 am..



Sorlenna said:


> There are worse places to be lost! :sm05:
> 
> Fabulous blanket, Fan. Looks very "crisp" if that makes sense. Maybe "smart" is a better word. I like it quite a lot.
> 
> Just before 7 am here and I woke up a little stuffy in the head, but a cuppa ought to help with that a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick hello. On the go trying to see friends before we leave again. I have my brother's wedding in Ohio to attend and so much to do here. I had someone hired to do the weeding but never came and DH can't help as too busy doing music for Germany, so I'm out there when I'm home trimming bushes and weeding. Thistles up above my waist so got boiling water on them before they go to seed. We will be gone over 2 months this summer all total and so much to do. Hugs to all. Please PM me if you want to talk as I won't be on much while I'm home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why do restaurants do that give you a meal that is way to much to eat why not just give less and charge less although here it is the opposite , a restaurant gets a fancy chef they then serve you a plate of next to nothing and charge a fortune


I asked that question of a friend who owns a restaurant. He serves large portions. I mentioned to him that he could cut down on the size of meals and he said that a lot of people like to take food home for the next day. He feels his meals are not expensive and I must admit his prices are reasonable. But, I understand what you mean about the fancy chef. We have had a new restaurant open up here and they are advertising a brunch at $25. I don't know what's in the brunch but whenever I pass by, there are no cars in the parking lot. I did stop in to have a look at the menu and found it to be overly expensive and weren't serving anything that would drag me in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With a climber on a mountain somewhere dying- Just been on our news. I did not sleep well last night, so I think I'll head to bed soon. I made another pot of soup, just with Broccoli and blue cheese- just what you need at this time of year.


Mmmm. Soup sounds good at any time of the year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


Cute hat, Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the first square of cushion cover/blanket(not decided which yet) for youngest DGD,s bed, will depend on how fed up I get lol


Looks good Agnes. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I love the blanket, my favorite colors.

Julie, thanks for sharing your nieces travels, great photos.

Ohio Joy, you are a very wise woman, we will certainly get used to it, just takes time.
Hope Susan can find someone to take over your duties so you aren't so busy but I think your contribution to those people is amazing. So sad when young people have no knowledge beyond" how to use a smart phone" with no guidance from caring people they don't have much hope for being successful in life

Agnes, very pretty square, should make a nice blanket. I like doing granny squares but hate putting them together & pulling in the ends. In fact I don't much like putting anything together, I knit in one piece whenever I can.

Last night I dug some yarn from my stash & cast on a vest. The backs & front are knit separately but I think I may pull out the few rows I've done & put them all together. What I have is a pretty green alpaca but I sure like the color of the one in the pattern photo but I will NOT buy more yarn????????
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cameron-10


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm with you on ends Bonnie and on the sewing things, tuck as many ends in as I can when doing crochet,found a blanket I started a while ago,single row colour shellstitch, that had way to many ends for ten inches of work, must be why it was stashed in a bag, not that I ran out of yarn.

that is one lovely pattern and I have saved it for later, will keep an eye out to see how you get on doing it in one piece :sm06:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeannette - I was born in Burlington, on the Mississippi. Maternal grandparents from there and prior in Michigan. I learned something new regarding your family, interesting. Have wonderful day, it's raining here, imagine will change plans for many cookouts...until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I asked that question of a friend who owns a restaurant. He serves large portions. I mentioned to him that he could cut down on the size of meals and he said that a lot of people like to take food home for the next day. He feels his meals are not expensive and I must admit his prices are reasonable. But, I understand what you mean about the fancy chef. We have had a new restaurant open up here and they are advertising a brunch at $25. I don't know what's in the brunch but whenever I pass by, there are no cars in the parking lot. I did stop in to have a look at the menu and found it to be overly expensive and weren't serving anything that would drag me in.


Most brunches start at $45 and up around here. But, they do have breakfast and lunch options - many times with a carving station with ham, lamb, pork roast, turkey, or prime rib. But, no matter how good or how many choices, it's hard to justify $45 for the little amount I eat. I know of some who will sit there for hours to get their money's worth - and no take home containers either. They're generally not worth the money for me unless I can find one cheaper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Jeannette - I was born in Burlington, on the Mississippi. Maternal grandparents from there and prior in Michigan. I learned something new regarding your family, interesting. Have wonderful day, it's raining here, imagine will change plans for many cookouts...until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


That sure is pretty country around there; at least has some hills. My part of the country was pretty darn flat for miles and miles - which made it very good for farming - even better when they went to low impact discing/plowing to help prevent erosion of the fantastic topsoil.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is very pretty Fan. It does look like a quilt pattern too though crocheted..


Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness....quite a big difference between what should have been and what it ended up being! Hopefully she didn't feel anxious or frightened during her escapade. Looks like she had a chance to see some wonderful things.



Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty.


agnescr said:


> This is the first square of cushion cover/blanket(not decided which yet) for youngest DGD,s bed, will depend on how fed up I get lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you for all you do for your community. You are such a good person. Wise words also concerning the new format.


jheiens said:


> Good morning to all from NE Ohio.
> 
> It has certainly been a month of busy for me. I have been supervising the kitchen and food service for Susan's community center, cooking there, and directing clients who are required to do community service to keep receiving their assistance from the State/County. So many of them are so very young and untrained in the processes of just about everything that doesn't involve using their smart phones. Others bring in their ''girl friends'' and drag them around on any task and expect them to do much of the job. So not permitted!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Most brunches start at $45 and up around here. But, they do have breakfast and lunch options - many times with a carving station with ham, lamb, pork roast, turkey, or prime rib. But, no matter how good or how many choices, it's hard to justify $45 for the little amount I eat. I know of some who will sit there for hours to get their money's worth - and no take home containers either. They're generally not worth the money for me unless I can find one cheaper.


OMG, that's pretty expensive, here it would be less than $20 for sure. Our Chinese restaurant has a Sunday supper smorgasbord for $12 & there's lots to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a way to bookmark a certain section of a post without having 10 pages in the bookmark?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart. 

I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I was headed to the garden, got half way down the hill with Kimber & she gave a woof, there was a skunk by the garden, fortunately she came when I called & I got her into the house. Could have been a disaster! Delbert better set the skunk trap tonight, I won't be letting Kimber out on her own until we catch that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another massive fire is the last thing they need. Glad it wasn't any worse, though I'm sure fried electronics will take some sorting out.


Just saw on the news that South African firefighters have come to help stop the fires. How wonderful is that. They also mentioned that 580,000 hectares have burned since May.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


I'm glad she got there safe. I'm sure it will be a great experience.
Isn't technology wonderful for keeping in touch! I often think of people whose children & grandchildren are far away, with Skype they can actually keep connected.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Speaking of fires we were out in garage with vacuum cleaner to delist dryer. I had left vacuum turned on by accident. When Al plugged it in the wall socket blazed fire. Very scary. Especially since friend had a garage fire two weeks ago that caused $30,000 in damages. Luckily he got it extinguished.
> Didn't walk Maya but did water jog for an hour. Maybe I can take her out for short walk at sunset. Al fixed cooler and it's working again thank you heaven. Going to wax living room floor as I'm hosting knitting this week.
> Kate, I'm trying to crochet a bowl using giant crochet hook and stash wool. I'm going to felt it, or at least try to. I love you tube videos.


Lucky that Al was able to extinguish the fire.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley,
> I didn't cook the moose steak in milk. Soaking in milk before cooking is supposed to remove the "wild" taste & I th know it does. I seasoned it & poured milk over, let sit for 2 hrs, drained it & fried in margarine. It tasted quite good, enough left for tomorrow night too.


I have had moose roast and it was absolutely delicious. It's hard to come by here. Have to hope that a friend goes hunting and kindly gives us some meat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You did a great job, Fan. I love the colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


Great pictures. If she hadn't gotten lost, she might not have seen some of these wonderful sites.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick hello. On the go trying to see friends before we leave again. I have my brother's wedding in Ohio to attend and so much to do here. I had someone hired to do the weeding but never came and DH can't help as too busy doing music for Germany, so I'm out there when I'm home trimming bushes and weeding. Thistles up above my waist so got boiling water on them before they go to seed. We will be gone over 2 months this summer all total and so much to do. Hugs to all. Please PM me if you want to talk as I won't be on much while I'm home.


Is it possible for you to hire a student to garden sit while you're away?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Most brunches start at $45 and up around here. But, they do have breakfast and lunch options - many times with a carving station with ham, lamb, pork roast, turkey, or prime rib. But, no matter how good or how many choices, it's hard to justify $45 for the little amount I eat. I know of some who will sit there for hours to get their money's worth - and no take home containers either. They're generally not worth the money for me unless I can find one cheaper.


Wow - that is steep. I too have seen diners who pile up their plates time after time. I often wonder how they can waddle home. One of our personalities on TV mentioned that her parents owned a Chinese restaurant and was amazed to see that some customers brought take-out boxes to load up. I often go to an Italian restaurant that serves huge portions and the majority of prices are under $20. They always ask if you want a take-out box.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sure is pretty country around there; at least has some hills. My part of the country was pretty darn flat for miles and miles - which made it very good for farming - even better when they went to low impact discing/plowing to help prevent erosion of the fantastic topsoil.


I watched "A Walk In The Woods" last night with Robert Redford and Nick Nolte. They walked the Appalachian Trail and was the scenery ever beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


Glad that Hannah arrived okay. Sounds like she's already making herself at home. It is good that you'll be able to Skype with her. If it had been Candy hearing her, she would have had her nose stuck to the monitor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - that is steep. I too have seen diners who pile up their plates time after time. I often wonder how they can waddle home. One of our personalities on TV mentioned that her parents owned a Chinese restaurant and was amazed to see that some customers brought take-out boxes to load up. I often go to an Italian restaurant that serves huge portions and the majority of prices are under $20. They always ask if you want a take-out box.


I think all of our restaurants where you order from a menu will give you take home boxes---but I certainly understand why they aren't available at the all you can eat buffets.

When Mom moved to Florida, one of her favorite things to do was to eat out (after 40+ years of tending to others and cooking 3 meals a day for hearty eaters, I sure understood why), but she knew of the best values around. There was a restaurant where they had daily specials and they cam with soup, salad, main meal, rolls and dessert. She'd eat the soup, rolls and dessert and have the salad and main meal to take home for her dinner.
She wasn't the only one either; that place was always crowded and the food was all home cooked/baked so was delicious.

There was a Chinese buffet near where I worked that had a lunch time buffet that was wonderful. But, I don't get up that way much anymore and not during the lunch time - I should find one that's close to me as I think DH would enjoy that too and they are much more reasonably priced.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Phew, I'm caught up. Must do something other than sit at the computer. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mmmm. Soup sounds good at any time of the year.


I love it because it solves so many meals! Just had a thought I might buy a leek today to make up a soup with my potatoes I had forgotten I bought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So long as people are not getting bored- There's a whole heap more today that I've not uploaded into my system yet! Lisa has been to the Vatican Museum, and walked till she got blisters, so finished the day on the hop on/ hop off bus.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I love the blanket, my favorite colors.
> 
> Julie, thanks for sharing your nieces travels, great photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness....quite a big difference between what should have been and what it ended up being! Hopefully she didn't feel anxious or frightened during her escapade. Looks like she had a chance to see some wonderful things.


I'd have to check with Alastair who is in contact via email- she has seen a whole bunch more today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


We are so fortunate with this technology! Of course you want to hug her, but skyping is pretty good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great pictures. If she hadn't gotten lost, she might not have seen some of these wonderful sites.


And I would not have been able to share them!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A big Thankyou to everyone's lovely feedback re my afghan. I made it for ourselves to enjoy
And it's a nice size to keep the chill out. Winter has definitely arrived downunder. 
Fantastic photos from Julie too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A big Thankyou to everyone's lovely feedback re my afghan. I made it for ourselves to enjoy
> And it's a nice size to keep the chill out. Winter has definitely arrived downunder.
> Fantastic photos from Julie too.


Thanks, Fan- you're awake early! I am almost always up at this time- but have you had difficulty sleeping again?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Julie, I went to bed early last night and woke up with a headache so just got a cup of tea
Now sitting up in bed catching up on here. Brrr it's a bit nippy this morning, Stu has just left for work.
It's wonderful to see the adventures your niece is having, Rome looks amazing and so steeped in history as you say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Julie, I went to bed early last night and woke up with a headache so just got a cup of tea
> Now sitting up in bed catching up on here. Brrr it's a bit nippy this morning, Stu has just left for work.
> It's wonderful to see the adventures your niece is having, Rome looks amazing and so steeped in history as you say.


It actually sounds like hail coming in right now!

And I'll be able to bore you with a whole lot more later!

Sorry about the headache! hope the tea works!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Most brunches start at $45 and up around here. They're generally not worth the money for me unless I can find one cheaper.


I'm with you. Somewhere around here advertised a Mother's day caviar and champagne brunch, with regular fare as well. I see no point iin paying more for something I wouldn't eat or drink--we can get a reasonable regular breakfast elsewhere!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it because it solves so many meals! Just had a thought I might buy a leek today to make up a soup with my potatoes I had forgotten I bought.


Leek (or any type of onion) and potato makes a wonderful soup. I use that combination a lot in winter soups.

Here I am talking about food and just got back from breakfast out (of which I brought home half!). :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Leek (or any type of onion) and potato makes a wonderful soup. I use that combination a lot in winter soups.
> 
> Here I am talking about food and just got back from breakfast out (of which I brought home half!). :sm12:


The only snag is with onion I find it can ferment if you are not scrupulous about keeping it in the fridge- I have only a very tiny fridge these days, and it's a struggle making room for a big pot of soup!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, you are a very wise woman, we will certainly get used to it, just takes time.
> Hope Susan can find someone to take over your duties so you aren't so busy but I think your contribution to those people is amazing. So sad when young people have no knowledge beyond" how to use a smart phone" with no guidance from caring people they don't have much hope for being successful in life
> 
> Agnes, very pretty square, should make a nice blanket. I like doing granny squares but hate putting them together & pulling in the ends. In fact I don't much like putting anything together, I knit in one piece whenever I can.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Joy, you are a very wise woman, we will certainly get used to it, just takes time.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure have --- and it's been cuddled with each of the three grandkids so I'll speak for them too that all that work is much appreciated!!


Thanks, Jeanette, but you all did the really hard part of designing and working them up. Since our finished sizes varied quite often, it did take some maneuvering them around to get a good alignment (or some semblance of it) to make them reasonably shaped to wrap up in them.

You all did lovely work. :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Jeanette, but you all did the really hard part of designing and working them up. Since our finished sizes varied quite often, it did take some maneuvering them around to get a good alignment (or some semblance of it) to make them reasonably shaped to wrap up in them.
> 
> You all did lovely work. :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


And it's nice to think of Sam wrapping himself in his- forget where the other ---oops I think Jeanette has it?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only snag is with onion I find it can ferment if you are not scrupulous about keeping it in the fridge- I have only a very tiny fridge these days, and it's a struggle making room for a big pot of soup!


No freezer Julie?...I bag my soup into single serving portions and freeze it....does not take very long to defrost as ans when you want it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> No freezer Julie?...I bag my soup into single serving portions and freeze it....does not take very long to defrost as ans when you want it


Just have failed to get organised enough- but I do have a few portion sized pottles- I need to re-sort my deepfreeze- it's a chest one and I tend to loose things in it, plus access is awkward- I really have not got my kitchen properly sorted yet- it has been a battle downsizing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You'll laugh, Agnes, today's maximum is expected to be 16*C, no where near that yet- but my hands are almost too cold to knit. I have my grey Guernsey on- but refuse to have the heater on just yet- when it gets down to single figures I will!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/silken-straw-summer-sweater

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/Roasted-Marshmallow-Sweater

here are two summer tops you might like. --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You'll laugh, Agnes, today's maximum is expected to be 16*C, no where near that yet- but my hands are almost too cold to knit. I have my grey Guernsey on- but refuse to have the heater on just yet- when it gets down to single figures I will!


Julie at 10am this morning temperature was 10c nearly 8:30 pm and temp is supposed to be 15c and I have a short sleeved t-shirt on and it is pleasant :sm02:
what you need is a wee hot water bottle


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice tops Sam but my todo list is a mile long at the very least :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie at 10am this morning temperature was 10c nearly 8:30 pm and temp is supposed to be 15c and I have a short sleeved t-shirt on and it is pleasant :sm02:
> what you need is a wee hot water bottle


Or to warm up my wheat pillow!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Quinn was here again yesterday, when leaving he runs to me for a kiss and a hug, he gets that, jumps down and scrubs the kiss of his lips, I wag my finger at him and say dont scrub my kisses off your lips ,so of course we have to do the kiss/hug again,and again and again, takes about 10 mins to say bye-bye


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn was here again yesterday, when leaving he runs to me for a kiss and a hug, he gets that, jumps down and scrubs the kiss of his lips, I wag my finger at him and say dont scrub my kisses off your lips ,so of course we have to do the kiss/hug again,and again and again, takes about 10 mins to say bye-bye


What a delight!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

that would work as well Julie,just enough heat to warm and ease your hands...I could weep when my hands and feet are cold


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> that would work as well Julie,just enough heat to warm and ease your hands...I could weep when my hands and feet are cold


But your cold is so much greater than ours!

I would like to be able to knit with my gloves on, but find it too awkward.

The Scot in me says 'tough it out'!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This Scot does not like the cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Julie at 10am this morning temperature was 10c nearly 8:30 pm and temp is supposed to be 15c and I have a short sleeved t-shirt on and it is pleasant :sm02:
> what you need is a wee hot water bottle


I saw some pictures of Scotland this morning and it looked really nice weather I was hoping you were having nice weather too 
It was miserable here this morning then on the afternoon the sun came out and it's been nice since . 
Really liked your crochet square Agnes are you going to do them all the same or different ones


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This Scot does not like the cold


Ah but you grew up in many hotter climes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


It looks great Julie . I had to look up the pattern as I didn't recognise the name and realised I have this saved to do for the Autumn . Look forward to seeing yours when finished


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, fun looking at pics.
Liz, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Quinn sounds darling. Enjoy the kisses.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


Sounds like she's getting well settled in already. I'm sure your Skype with her will put your mind at rest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, I hate being cold too and take forever to warm up. Would fingerless gloves help you knit and still keep hands warm?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nice tops Sam but my todo list is a mile long at the very least :sm19: :sm19:


Mine too...and I already had one of those saved! :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks great Julie . I had to look up the pattern as I didn't recognise the name and realised I have this saved to do for the Autumn . Look forward to seeing yours when finished


Thanks Sonja! It will be interesting to see if I have made it large enough for the pleats to form!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


I really like those earthy colors. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, fun looking at pics.
> Liz, thank you.


Thanks Joy! Glad to know that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure have --- and it's been cuddled with each of the three grandkids so I'll speak for them too that all that work is much appreciated!!


I remember seeing pictures of these blankets , they looked great . I made 5 large blankets from squares when I was learning to knit , it was a good way to try different stitches , they are still used now my husbands is looking a bit worse for wear but the other four still look good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really like those earthy colors. :sm24:


Thanks! I reckon they will go well with my denims.

BTW, I found a major UFO in my unpacking last week- the Albuquerque Diamond Vest- I know where my yarn is- keen to pick it up again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I reckon they will go well with my denims.
> 
> BTW, I found a major UFO in my unpacking last week- the Albuquerque Diamond Vest- I know where my yarn is- keen to pick it up again.


 :sm24: I knitted two but only know where one is! I desperately need to do an inventory.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sounds like she's getting well settled in already. I'm sure your Skype with her will put your mind at rest.


Glad to hear that you can keep in touch by Skype and it's free . The weeks will hopefully fly past


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I knitted two but only know where one is! I desperately need to do an inventory.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw some pictures of Scotland this morning and it looked really nice weather I was hoping you were having nice weather too
> It was miserable here this morning then on the afternoon the sun came out and it's been nice since .
> Really liked your crochet square Agnes are you going to do them all the same or different ones


Though I might do a mixture, depends how bored I get but there will be a mixtures of pinks and purples as they are AmyLee, s favourite colours
The sun came out after lunch, but temps never gothigher than 15c, never mind there is always tomorrow


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I hate being cold too and take forever to warm up. Would fingerless gloves help you knit and still keep hands warm?


Can't knit wearing gloves, my tension goes to bits, cold hands means hot coffee :sm17: that helps except my liquidised finger :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures. Julie, your pfielraupe looks great. I'd never heard of such a scarf before. Just goes to show how this group widens one's horizens.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures. Julie, your pfielraupe looks great. I'd never heard of such a scarf before. Just goes to show how this group widens one's horizens.


Looks good now be stunning when blocked


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


Wellthe picture came through ok socks look good nice colours

:sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super socks, yes my colours again, way to go!
Scarf looking good Julie too.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

What does the albuquerque diamond vest look like.? Just being nosey but I might like it


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, fancy buttons cost a fortune!
> 
> How are you Jackie, long time no hear????
> Are you still caring for your little man?


Yes he is still with us, very good little man just turned four months . ???? I'm doing good enjoying the warm weather finally ????????????????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


 Beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got a sale ad from penny's on pique st. john's bay polo shirts which i really like to wear year around. they had maybe 25 colors. what to choose - i did not buy all of them - some were out of stock plus i do not have room in my closet for that many. suffice to say that my discount was just shy of $200.00 which was a few dollars short of being two-thirds of the total price. i thought the savings merited the expenditure. actually i can justify anything if i try. it will be my father's day gift to me. lol will need to wait a few weeks before i buy anymore yarn. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely walk she had - it really is the best way to see the city i would think since you can stop and look as long as you like. i would have chosen the spirally white desert. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> What does the albuquerque diamond vest look like.? Just being nosey but I might like it


If you go onto Ravelry it is on the second page of Sorlenna's designs.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

looks nice but dont think it would suit me, but will keep it in mind


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Almost finished waxing living room only section by coffee table to go. First had to strip wax, let dry, reapply in sections as wax takes 45 minutes to dry and had to plot path for walking from hall to kitchen while drying that long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful pattern - wish i could sit beside you while you knit yours and i knit mine - - if i ever make it i will be asking lots of questions. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I love the blanket, my favorite colors.
> 
> Julie, thanks for sharing your nieces travels, great photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Right am away to bed few pages of my book then lights out nite nite :sm26:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news gwen - such an exciting time for her. is she keeping a journal? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have been busy - but what great work you are doing. not sure where you get all you patience from - i should probably visit that place and load up.

i admit - i am a fuddy duddy - but i still think admin went too far without considering the consequences down the road. and you are right - they are not going to change iit back. -- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning to all from NE Ohio.
> 
> It has certainly been a month of busy for me. I have been supervising the kitchen and food service for Susan's community center, cooking there, and directing clients who are required to do community service to keep receiving their assistance from the State/County. So many of them are so very young and untrained in the processes of just about everything that doesn't involve using their smart phones. Others bring in their ''girl friends'' and drag them around on any task and expect them to do much of the job. So not permitted!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tis is going to make a lovely blanket agnes - will they all be the same color? --- sam



agnescr said:


> This is the first square of cushion cover/blanket(not decided which yet) for youngest DGD,s bed, will depend on how fed up I get lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - you should know by now that we never get tired of pictures. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So long as people are not getting bored- There's a whole heap more today that I've not uploaded into my system yet! Lisa has been to the Vatican Museum, and walked till she got blisters, so finished the day on the hop on/ hop off bus.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was wonderful julie - so warm around my shoulders here at the computer - the perfect size. some wonderful knitting on mine. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And it's nice to think of Sam wrapping himself in his- forget where the other ---oops I think Jeanette has it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:



> Super socks, yes my colours again, way to go!
> Scarf looking good Julie too.


Thanks! Yes, those are "my colors" also. I've tried to use other colors, but always come back to these. Edit to take out the angry smiley! I meant another... Fingers too big on the tablet keyboard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always use bags - they lay flat and stack easily - especially after they are frozen. --- sam



agnescr said:


> No freezer Julie?...I bag my soup into single serving portions and freeze it....does not take very long to defrost as ans when you want it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is still 94° in my dog yard at seven in the evening. it has been a lovely day - we don't often have such nice memorial days. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You'll laugh, Agnes, today's maximum is expected to be 16*C, no where near that yet- but my hands are almost too cold to knit. I have my grey Guernsey on- but refuse to have the heater on just yet- when it gets down to single figures I will!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn was here again yesterday, when leaving he runs to me for a kiss and a hug, he gets that, jumps down and scrubs the kiss of his lips, I wag my finger at him and say dont scrub my kisses off your lips ,so of course we have to do the kiss/hug again,and again and again, takes about 10 mins to say bye-bye


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - great color combination - looks like it will be warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely pattern. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I reckon they will go well with my denims.
> 
> BTW, I found a major UFO in my unpacking last week- the Albuquerque Diamond Vest- I know where my yarn is- keen to pick it up again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albuquerque-diamondback-vest



agnescr said:


> What does the albuquerque diamond vest look like.? Just being nosey but I might like it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - is that you medeling the diamondback vest? --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


Coming along nicely and a pretty colour combo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


Great pattern and nice colours too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely walk she had - it really is the best way to see the city i would think since you can stop and look as long as you like. i would have chosen the spirally white desert. --- sam


I thought they all looked delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is still 94° in my dog yard at seven in the evening. it has been a lovely day - we don't often have such nice memorial days. --- sam


I keep saying: it's a topsy turvy world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - great color combination - looks like it will be warm. --- sam


It's quite soft too, which is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely pattern. --- sam


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Coming along nicely and a pretty colour combo.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

https://rumble.com/v2zzsj-how-to-wind-yarn-faster.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like this and think you will too. what a neat way to eat watermelon and basically keep your fingers clean. --- sam

https://rumble.com/v2zl50-life-hack-how-to-cut-a-watermelon-for-a-party.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought they all looked delicious!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, 5:15 p.m. here on Mojave, and it's 100F. Not sure but thin that would be 35C.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've accomplished quite a bit since the first post. Looking very nice too.



Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are in the shade. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, 5:15 p.m. here on Mojave, and it's 100F. Not sure but thin that would be 35C.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your socks! Especially like the turquoise ones pattern.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea about the journal Sam. I will send her an email and suggest it.


thewren said:


> great news gwen - such an exciting time for her. is she keeping a journal? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool....,.made me want some watermelon!


thewren said:


> i really like this and think you will too. what a neat way to eat watermelon and basically keep your fingers clean. --- sam
> 
> https://rumble.com/v2zl50-life-hack-how-to-cut-a-watermelon-for-a-party.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - is that you medeling the diamondback vest? --- sam


No, actually the model is my dress form (named Fraulein Schneiderbuste--the German name for dress form). I also call "her" my body double, and it's great for helping me fit garments with knitting, crochet, and sewing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - you should know by now that we never get tired of pictures. --- sam


You said it Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've accomplished quite a bit since the first post. Looking very nice too.


I've been working it mostly by daylight, but also at night, the Guernsey while I have my afternoon/evening dose of the telly, and still plugging away at gloves!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading along during parts of the weekend. For me it has been a bit of a lazy weekend, but if you ask Matthew, I have not been as lazy as I think I am. So glad to hear from Ohio Joy as she has had some much needed time at home this weekend. I agree that the changes to the site are a bit of an adjustment, but we can do this. I am thankful to have this site so I appreciate what others do to make it possible for us to communicate with each other.

Gwen...I am thankful to read that Hannah has arrived safely to her summer home and has made time to skype with you. Poor Sydney. 

Julie...The photos of your niece's travels have been a delight to see. Thanks for sharing them with us.

It is wonderful to hear from Bubba Love and others we haven't heard so much from as of late. 

Sam...I know you are in your glory with temperatures reaching into the 90's but Matthew is not so delighted. We were in the 80's today and it was a lovely day today and throughout the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading along during parts of the weekend. For me it has been a bit of a lazy weekend, but if you ask Matthew, I have not been as lazy as I think I am. So glad to hear from Ohio Joy as she has had some much needed time at home this weekend. I agree that the changes to the site are a bit of an adjustment, but we can do this. I am thankful to have this site so I appreciate what others do to make it possible for us to communicate with each other.
> 
> Gwen...I am thankful to read that Hannah has arrived safely to her summer home and has made time to skype with you. Poor Sydney.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Mary! I've enjoyed them myself, glad others have too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


Great socks, love the colors, my favourites,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful pattern - wish i could sit beside you while you knit yours and i knit mine - - if i ever make it i will be asking lots of questions. --- sam


I think I've finally got it going after frogging twice. I've got about an inch done now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albuquerque-diamondback-vest


Very pretty, I didn't realize it was one of Sorleenas designs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely pics.
Sam, mostly inside today. But this is a desert and daily temps will reach 100F and more until October.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really like this and think you will too. what a neat way to eat watermelon and basically keep your fingers clean. --- sam
> 
> https://rumble.com/v2zl50-life-hack-how-to-cut-a-watermelon-for-a-party.html


Good night idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You said it Sam!


"Wow! Julie, great photos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a darling fellow Ringo is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely pics.
> Sam, mostly inside today. But this is a desert and daily temps will reach 100F and more until October.


I particularly love the photos from the Vatican Museum- of the paintings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> "Wow! Julie, great photos.


They are rather super!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a darling fellow Ringo is!


He is a bit spoilt! But he adores people.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Ringo, and yes you are a cuddly friendly fellow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


What a lovely picture Julie . The look on his face made me smile such gentle eyes . Same age as mishka she turns 5 at the end of June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a lovely pattern for you that are learning to crochet and those that already know how. --- sam

http://www.ilikecrochet.com/crochet-home-decor/crochet-pillow-patterns/sparkle-bloom-pillow/?mqsc=SOLOCSAU053016


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a pretty face on the dress form. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> No, actually the model is my dress form (named Fraulein Schneiderbuste--the German name for dress form). I also call "her" my body double, and it's great for helping me fit garments with knitting, crochet, and sewing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - looks like a rubens to me. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You said it Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome Ringo - happy birthday - hope you got an extra treat. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love the temps but would need some shade in order to be out. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely pics.
> Sam, mostly inside today. But this is a desert and daily temps will reach 100F and more until October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday Ringo, and yes you are a cuddly friendly fellow.


Thanks Fan, you are the only person aPART FROM mARGARET WHO HAS MET HIM, OF COURSE! (ooops)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely picture Julie . The look on his face made me smile such gentle eyes . Same age as mishka she turns 5 at the end of June


He is a very fine soul. With a lot of caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures - looks like a rubens to me. --- sam


It looks very like another one I found an image of- it was very common for a Master like Rubens to have several of an image not all painted by him, but by his Studio.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to bookmark a certain section of a post without having 10 pages in the bookmark?


I used to put the page number in the comments section (but can't bookmark now until I delete and that is too time consuming so not wasting time on that).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> handsome Ringo - happy birthday - hope you got an extra treat. --- sam


He did indeed- we had three different lots of visitors- so he had a wonderful social day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these crochet patterns - wouldn't the top one make a lovely afghan or bedspread. --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/10-blooming-one-skein-crochet-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=stitchandunwind20160531


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, 5:15 p.m. here on Mojave, and it's 100F. Not sure but thin that would be 35C.


Almost 38. Not temperatures I like.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He did indeed- we had three different lots of visitors- so he had a wonderful social day!


What a lovely looking companion Julie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> What a lovely looking companion Julie :sm24:


Life would be really tough without him- I don't ever want to be without a dog. Provided I keep my marbles!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


Happy Birthday Ringo. What a wonderful companion to have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Ringo. What a wonderful companion to have.


I'll give him a pat from you, Mary! He is asleep on his rug on the sofa- with only half an ear to what I am doing- was just on the phone to a friend in Gisborne- down on the East Coast- actually the part that gets the sun earliest in the morning, so back when the Millenium rolled over, there were massive celebrations there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll give him a pat from you, Mary! He is asleep on his rug on the sofa- with only half an ear to what I am doing- was just on the phone to a friend in Gisborne- down on the East Coast- actually the part that gets the sun earliest in the morning, so back when the Millenium rolled over, there were massive celebrations there.


His rug looks warm and cozy. Give him lots of loving from Matthew as well. He likes calm dogs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love looking at old pictures.
> I can't wait for the people today to look at their photos in 20 years, I wonder what they will have to say about the wild hairdos & the pants letting half their backside hang out & the pyjama pants in public. Honestly I see people out & about in things that I wouldn't go to the garden in.


Its exactly the same over here. :sm16:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Its exactly the same over here. :sm16:


Here as well. Thankful that my boys don't care for that style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> His rug looks warm and cozy. Give him lots of loving from Matthew as well. He likes calm dogs.


It is! And it looks a bit better than the sheepskin I had him on before- when the weather is right the two pieces of sheepskin will go out on the line, to freshen up.
I will!

In that case he and Ringo would do well together!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Caitlin's birthday party and I'm shattered! We were very lucky with the weather as the sun shone all afternoon. Only minor disaster was when the sandwiches (£75 worth!) which had been ordered from Marks & Spencer weren't delivered to the local outlet, however they cleared their shelves of packeted sandwiches (about 30 packets with 2 sandwiches in each!), gave us tinfoil trays to put them on, and refunded their money! Cue the other gran (not psycho, the nice one LOL) and I frantically cutting up sandwiches and putting them onto trays, but it all got done and at no cost! Caitlin was a bit out of sorts (I think just too many people and too much noise) and howled when everyone sang Happy Birthday!


Aaaww, she is just soooo cute and that cake is wonderful! Well the sandwiches ended up being a bonus for sure..... :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Aha! Now I can do it Sam .... enter in a page number. It wasnt sinking in what you were trying to tell me. Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad that it has come right!
> 
> The weather was rainy and a bit thundery- a lot of Auckland to the north of Fan and me lost power, but we were ok!


I am glad you didnt lose power Julie.

We got down to 1.3c !!!!! at 7am this morning..... Oh My Goodness!! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Woooohooooo the sun is out in Fife this morning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:and good morning /afternoon/evening/ night to you all x


Hurray! You sound nice and cheery with the sunshine. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


 :sm24: Well done! I havent even touched any crochet for few weeks "again".... no time and when I do there is a 2 year old hanging around. LOL

Her new thing to say is hello, what you been doing? Funny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you didnt lose power Julie.
> 
> We got down to 1.3c !!!!! at 7am this morning..... Oh My Goodness!! :sm06:


Golly, ALMOST a frost!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you didnt lose power Julie.
> 
> We got down to 1.3c !!!!! at 7am this morning..... Oh My Goodness!! :sm06:


And it's not yet winter either (almost of course).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And Julie Happy Birthday to Ringo from me- I'm sure he will remember Maryanne and I!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Fan - So sad for your SIL to feel the way she does and not easy for those trying to help her, I'm sure their sympathy only goes so far. I understand your wish for her and probably it would be the best thing. {{{hugs}}} Not an easy situation for any of you.


Ditto from me too. Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A Happy Doggie Birthday to Ringo!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I've run into the same problem. I keep deleting, but still can't bookmark anything. I have no idea how many more I must delete in order to get enough room for a couple of new ones. I imagine there must be a good reason for this change, but it takes so much more time.


I am not sure but I THINK you can use "my pages" in a similar way to bookmarks?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

We are now on our forth consecutive day of sunshine!!! And it's meant to last into next week...woohoo! Can you tell this doesn't happen very often to us? I'm down at Caitlin's and she is sound asleep and hopefully will stay that way for the next hour or so. It's amazing the gizmos they have nowadays as I am sitting downstairs, but can see and hear her upstairs on a little portable monitor thing which is only about 5 x 3 inches. We had baby alarms, but you could only hear through them and they involved lots of cable. My brother had a newer type which plugged into the electrical socket, but they kept picking up messages from the local taxi firm! I believe Caitlin's also plays music to her and another button provides a light show, but I'll stick to just being able to see and hear her!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good- I like the contrast with the black.


RE Fan's blanket...... very nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She doesn't mention that in her post- mostly just her photos!


Thanks for sharing them Julie. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are now on our forth consecutive day of sunshine!!! And it's meant to last into next week...woohoo! Can you tell this doesn't happen very often to us? I'm down at Caitlin's and she is sound asleep and hopefully will stay that way for the next hour or so. It's amazing the gizmos they have nowadays as I am sitting downstairs, but can see and hear her upstairs on a little portable monitor thing which is only about 5 x 3 inches. We had baby alarms, but you could only hear through them and they involved lots of cable. My brother had a newer type which plugged into the electrical socket, but they kept picking up messages from the local taxi firm! I believe Caitlin's also plays music to her and another button provides a light show, but I'll stick to just being able to see and hear her!


Elizabeth's is just sound.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


How exciting for her, she will have an amazing time. And Skype will keep you "close" to her.

:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was headed to the garden, got half way down the hill with Kimber & she gave a woof, there was a skunk by the garden, fortunately she came when I called & I got her into the house. Could have been a disaster! Delbert better set the skunk trap tonight, I won't be letting Kimber out on her own until we catch that one.


Oh my! Thats all you need..... not. :sm06: I am glad she came to you when you called..... good girl Kimber.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


Julie I think that will be very pretty when finished ,I really like the colour


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it because it solves so many meals! Just had a thought I might buy a leek today to make up a soup with my potatoes I had forgotten I bought.


 :sm24: sounds yummy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or to warm up my wheat pillow!


 :sm24: I have a VERY warm dressing gown that I put around me, however I will admit I have the heater on in the living room at night and first thing in the morning on these cold days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current major WIP- Pfeilraupe. Just finished the first ball.


Wow, that is looking lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, 5:15 p.m. here on Mojave, and it's 100F. Not sure but thin that would be 35C.


According to Googles conversion.... 100F = 37.7c

Pretty darn hot. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


Aaaww, Happy Birthday Ringo. :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


Handsome friend but doesn't look sure about having his picture taken. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are rather super!


I agree. For those of us who will not get there, it's a treat to see the photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I used to put the page number in the comments section (but can't bookmark now until I delete and that is too time consuming so not wasting time on that).


I'll try that and see if it works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....such a sweetheart.


Lurker 2 said:


> My companion, and the delight of my days turned 5 last Wednesday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you didnt lose power Julie.
> 
> We got down to 1.3c !!!!! at 7am this morning..... Oh My Goodness!! :sm06:


We are back to winter ???? It's 2pm here and supposingly 9c but it's very windy which makes it feel quite chilly and we have 100% humidity and a weather warning in place for today and tomorrow for torrential rainstorms so something to look forward to for the beginning of summer


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i must be a fuddy duddy because i really dislike change. lol --- sam


I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post. 
Okay off soap box now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


I think it has turned out very well, the curvy rub should straighten out when the hat is on the head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Julie Happy Birthday to Ringo from me- I'm sure he will remember Maryanne and I!


He has a big brain box, room for lots of memories! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A Happy Doggie Birthday to Ringo!


Thanks Kate! lol! I must remember to tell him when next he wakes up- he sleeps through my mid-night wake-ups!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not sure but I THINK you can use "my pages" in a similar way to bookmarks?


In the circumstances it may work better- they are easier to edit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are now on our forth consecutive day of sunshine!!! And it's meant to last into next week...woohoo! Can you tell this doesn't happen very often to us? I'm down at Caitlin's and she is sound asleep and hopefully will stay that way for the next hour or so. It's amazing the gizmos they have nowadays as I am sitting downstairs, but can see and hear her upstairs on a little portable monitor thing which is only about 5 x 3 inches. We had baby alarms, but you could only hear through them and they involved lots of cable. My brother had a newer type which plugged into the electrical socket, but they kept picking up messages from the local taxi firm! I believe Caitlin's also plays music to her and another button provides a light show, but I'll stick to just being able to see and hear her!


As you say, quite amazing! And no wires.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing them Julie. :sm24:


It has been my pleasure, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I think that will be very pretty when finished ,I really like the colour


Thank you! I think it is soft enough to pleat well, but won't know of course until it is off the needles! I am enjoying the way the stripes are evolving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: sounds yummy


That will be tomorrow's task, WHEN I've got the washing up under control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I have a VERY warm dressing gown that I put around me, however I will admit I have the heater on in the living room at night and first thing in the morning on these cold days.


My winter dressing gown is on the short side, I am living in my grey Guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that is looking lovely. :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww, Happy Birthday Ringo. :sm11:


Thanks ! His breeder was telling me how one of his several sisters is now predicting when her master is having an epileptic fit- must be very comforting for him, to have the extra warning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Handsome friend but doesn't look sure about having his picture taken. :sm02:


That would be because I had spoken his name, so I could take him face on- he would be wondering why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree. For those of us who will not get there, it's a treat to see the photos.


That is great to hear, thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwww....such a sweetheart.


He is, Gwen! And much loved- bit exuberant when first greeting people, loves to give kisses when he has the opportunity, and loves tummy rubs, with all four legs in the air- total submission. People are much taken with how he sits up and begs- he can sit like that for minutes at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are back to winter ???? It's 2pm here and supposingly 9c but it's very windy which makes it feel quite chilly and we have 100% humidity and a weather warning in place for today and tomorrow for torrential rainstorms so something to look forward to for the beginning of summer


Whereas when I spoke with cousin Karen in Glasgow earlier, they have been having some lovely weather. Sorry about what is happening with yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post.
> Okay off soap box now.


Hows things, Caren? Which side of the 'pond' are you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well done! I havent even touched any crochet for few weeks "again".... no time and when I do there is a 2 year old hanging around. LOL
> 
> Her new thing to say is hello, what you been doing? Funny.


I'm just finishing my blanket . Had to cut it a bit shorter than I wanted as I ran out of cream colour but it's still cot / pram size 
How have things been with your daughter living there ? Good I hope


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A Happy Doggie Birthday to Ringo!


That's a fun picture Kate ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We are now on our forth consecutive day of sunshine!!! And it's meant to last into next week...woohoo! Can you tell this doesn't happen very often to us? I'm down at Caitlin's and she is sound asleep and hopefully will stay that way for the next hour or so. It's amazing the gizmos they have nowadays as I am sitting downstairs, but can see and hear her upstairs on a little portable monitor thing which is only about 5 x 3 inches. We had baby alarms, but you could only hear through them and they involved lots of cable. My brother had a newer type which plugged into the electrical socket, but they kept picking up messages from the local taxi firm! I believe Caitlin's also plays music to her and another button provides a light show, but I'll stick to just being able to see and hear her!


Some technology is definitely a great improvement


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not sure but I THINK you can use "my pages" in a similar way to bookmarks?


Will you let me know how you get on with that Cathy as I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hows things, Caren? Which side of the 'pond' are you?


In case Caren doesn't reply . She is still in America Julie . Stupid red tape is taking forever to sort out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post.
> Okay off soap box now.


If you go to your posts, on the right side is #, click on that, it takes you right to your last post


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Happy belated birthday to our darling Ringo.
Sam, thank you for crochet pattern posts.
Sugar, thank you. I learned here that to change C to F double number and add 30. So I did hit ballpark figure. So if it's 10C= x2=20+30=50. 
Gwen, super neat the you and Hannah can Skype!
Maya and I had our walk. 75F at 6 a.m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In case Caren doesn't reply . She is still in America Julie . Stupid red tape is taking forever to sort out


Ah! I was wondering? I had blithely thought she would not have problems seeing as how she is a Canadian, although long domiciled in the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Happy belated birthday to our darling Ringo.
> Sam, thank you for crochet pattern posts.
> Sugar, thank you. I learned here that to change C to F double number and add 30. So I did hit ballpark figure. So if it's 10C= x2=20+30=50.
> Gwen, super neat the you and Hannah can Skype!
> Maya and I had our walk. 75F at 6 a.m.


Thanks ever so Joy! He has been getting ever so many more pats on the head as he wakes up from his dreaming on the sofa. We are listening to a very fine recording of Mozart's Mass #4- Hosanna in Excelsis as it approaches the conclusion!

Edit! That's what comes of desert living! How did the knitting group go- I hope they appreciated the effort you go to- with waxing your floor and all! I have mostly carpet (ancient) but I think it is woolen and not nearly as bad to walk on as the nylon in my old house!
I have almost completed my return row on Pfeilraupe- past half way now! And working the fourth slot.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, great picture of Quinn

Sonja, lovely blanket.

Julie, your scarf is looking great 

I've been out weeding & fertilizing this morning. I put the charger for my trimmer to charge so I can trim some stuff up after lunch, just waiting on DH to show for lunch.& hear him Now so better get it on the table.


Granddaughter dressed for her playschool graduation


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a lovely blanket. I like the frilly border and the colors are very soothing.


Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post.
> Okay off soap box now.


I send myself an e-mail and put the page number in the title. Works well especially when I've been reading and not posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


You are so lucky being close to Quinn, Agnes! Knees and all! I have hopes maybe when the GK's gtow older they may want to come visit their nanaj.

Did I say? I'm on the decrease side of Pfeilraupe, four slots completed, and placing the stitch markers as I go, you do one long cast off at the end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


I like it Sonja! Knew you would conquer the crochet hook!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice blanket *Sonja* and Quinn looks like a real cool dude in his sunglasses *Agnes*!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


Your blanket turned out great, and I like your border, sorry about the rain,supposed to be nice here again tomorrow but wont hold my breath


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a lovely blanket. I like the frilly border and the colors are very soothing.


Thank you Gwen and Bonnie . I like the border to . Think I would make this again as I found I could do it while watching tv


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it Sonja! Knew you would conquer the crochet hook!


Thank you Julie . I did enjoy making this blanket , it was fairly repetitive so good practice for getting used to some stitches


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I send myself an e-mail and put the page number in the title. Works well especially when I've been reading and not posting.


I put a link to swaps,KALs etc on my tool bar,which when clicked takes me to the HOME page, scroll down to KTP click on (=>) that takes me to my last post


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen and Bonnie . I like the border to . Think I would make this again as I found I could do it while watching tv


I discovered a shell pattern blanket in a project bag, which got put to back of box as it was done in single row colours, way to many ends to sew in , it might just find its self in the frogpond :sm17:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie what a "Bonnie wee lassie" so cute :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> Julie, your scarf is looking great


Thank you Bonnie!

I wonder if you are out doing the trimming now? And I guess it is far too soon to know how your crab apple is faring?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I did enjoy making this blanket , it was fairly repetitive so good practice for getting used to some stitches


Repetitive! but one can also get into a rhythm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


lol :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Granddaughter dressed for her playschool graduation


The first time I looked, no photos, but when Agnes mentioned them, I went hunting- how very formal for Play school! Lovely child!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Nice blanket *Sonja* and Quinn looks like a real cool dude in his sunglasses *Agnes*!


Thank you Kate


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I need to fill mine out this weekend. Thanks for the reminder.


You are welcome! With being on the road so much this spring, I have been rather lax about posting reminders.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Your blanket turned out great, and I like your border, sorry about the rain,supposed to be nice here again tomorrow but wont hold my breath


Thank you Agnes I hope you get the lovely weather again . Here it's blowing a gale and we are still under a weather warning supposingly worse tomorrow back to winter jackets I think


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hmmmm - everyone must be in bed. kathy and i had lunch today in Napoleon and a place called 'Beer and Brick' - nice place - it is a micro-brewery. and no - i did not have a beer - maybe next time. we had calzone. they were huge - i mean HUGE. i brought 3/4th of mine home. then i order there apple thingy for dessert - i always leave room for desert - the apple thingy looked like the calzone and was just as big. kathy ate a fourth as did i - brought half of the home. it can be heidi's lunch.
> 
> they did not get home from elida until almost eight. they need to be back by eight in the morning. everyone was bushed. hopefully we have a peacefully quiet monday. and now i am going to bed. --- sam


How did the games go?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The first time I looked, no photos, but when Agnes mentioned them, I went hunting- how very formal for Play school! Lovely child!


I missed the picture too Bonnie . A lovely picture of a beautiful granddaughter


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We will have to start a fuddy duddy club :sm02:


Can I join, please?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was Sam. We put cake into the party bags for the kids, I did the rounds of the adults with a tray of cake and there was still some left over! I thought the bakery who made the cake did an excellent job, there was so much detail on it, but I did not ask what it cost! :sm06:


Kate, you really do not want to know how much it cost! With that kind of detail, it was NOT inexpensive! DS spent 3 years decorating cakes at a bakery. I would guess, at what the size looks like, it would have been over $30 US. Probably more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well dang, post lost in Ethernet.
Julie, knitting happens Thursday. Love Mozart.
Agnes, love the sunglasses.
Bonnie, very pretty DGD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I no longer have any store bought socks...have enough hand knitted ones to have a pair for every day for 14 days :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: I'm getting close to that many!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I have a similar plan!


All of my spring, fall, and winter socks are hand knit. I am still wearing store bought summer footies in my sneakers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been trying to teach myself to crochet and, although I know I'm holding the hook 'wrongly' it works for me. I made this baby's beany hat and I'm quite pleased with it even though the rib is a bit curved....it's a design element eh? :sm09: :sm16:


There is no "wrong" way to hold your hook. My mom held hers like a pencil. I hold mine like a knife. Hold it the way it works best for you. Hat looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my son came for the GKs last nght he was telling us, lightning struck one of the oil well sheds near Edam & blew a huge hole in the side & fried all the electronics. Had it struck a few inches away, could have been disaster as the propane line to fuel it was there, had that gone, could have been a massive fire.


Oh my! No lightening rod on the shed? Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, but too bad it fried the electronics. Was anyone hurt? Hope not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very early Monday morning here, had a restless night after yesterday's activities.
> We went down to visit our SIL Lilian, she's the reason for sleepless night. She's not doing well at all sadly.
> The hospital and community nurses have put a huge effort into helping her after heart attack, but she just gives them abuse verbally and is quite frankly a nasty spiteful unpleasant person to be around.
> After seeing her we went to visit my adopted parents, and they are wonderful folks. Father is 91, still plays golf, mother is 83 and just the most welcoming lovely soul. Their eldest daughter was visiting too so we had a good catchup. I lived with them for 3 months aged 12, when my own parents bought a grocery store up in Auckland and we lived in Cambridge in the 'Waikato area about 100kms south of here. I needed to finish off the school year so stayed with them to complete it, Robynne and I were in the same class. A wonderful friendship has endured down the years. After that we headed back to Matamata and caught up with Lilians, friends Jan and John who filled us in with latest on Lilian. She tells us so many lies, we need to find out the truth from them. I never thought I would ever say this but I wish she would pass away, because that is what she wants, to be out of misery in this world.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this news about Lilian. I have been praying she would be better. Sending you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We certainly do . I've just found out there are over 15 castles within less than an hour from where I live in all different directions , some I knew about others not . Thinking of visiting a few in the summer


That would be fun! If you go, please share photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well dang, post lost in Ethernet.
> Julie, knitting happens Thursday. Love Mozart.
> Agnes, love the sunglasses.
> Bonnie, very pretty DGD.


 :sm24: :sm24: Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> The cake was a sponge with cream filling (delicious!) and the decorations were made of royal icing. The bakers where it was made recently won the Best Bakery in Scotland award, as well as winning Best Pies award too.


If the rest of their cakes are as well decorated, and taste as delicious as you say, they deserve to win Best Bakery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my wee crochet hat. I'm going to attempt a small blanket next, but not too sure how I keep the sides straight - might be another design feature! I bought a book on how to crochet ages ago and couldn't make head nor tail of most of it, but since I discovered the videos on You tube it suddenly makes sense - obviously a visual (or slow!) learner.


Doll sized blankets will be great for Caitlin when she gets a bit older! And great practice for you. Be sure to count your stitches each row. That will help keep it even.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to all on this glumy, rainy day - seems to match how I feel, sorry. Depression gets the best of me at times, had a sleepless night, crying and not much better yet. Oh well, please send me some glue to hold me together and lots of prayers. Some of you know how it is, it too will pass. Will be going south of Richmond later in the week to "puppy sit" by grandpuppies while the family goes on vacation for a week. Need to do some planning for it so I can stay busy while there. Have almost finished straightening the craft room, oh my, what a mess that has been. It is very slow going to suit me but when finished I must keep it that way. Must say, I don't like change and this "new" way is a real challenge...until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sending you some special glue to hold you together, along with lots of prayers! Yes, many of us know how it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> haven't been here in a while, you know life gets in the way. we are into the humid part of Arkansas weather and have had a full wk of rain. an old acquaintance of my niece I don't even know if she is still alive or not, but her oldest son is missing, after all the rain, he was on the lake at Branson, MS. they found his boat, but no sign of him. prayers for Davy, of course this brings up the loss of Keagan, cause moe knows how they must be feeling, its coming up a yr in Sept when K. died and it is not easier the loss at times is over whelming. he and i always worked the crossword puzzles together. his younger bro. just graduated high school. K would be finishing his 2 yr of college.
> sam your talking my food, i could live on hamburgers.
> i have just trapped and had the mother cat of Baby fixed, she is Siamese and we call her Possum. she finally is picking up some weight. i would like now to catch and release some of the toms that are in our neighborhood. so many. i can't fix anymore, i have 2 inside cats and now the two outside, but i feed many. i am even feeding a for real possum.
> not sure i understand what your all talking about change wise, please enlighten me.


Sending prayers that the young man is found safe. I keep you in my prayers daily, as I know you still struggle with K's passing.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

KateB said:
 

> A Happy Doggie Birthday to Ringo!


Love the card ! ???????????? happy puppy birthday ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Happy Birthday wishes to son/daughter of KTP folks from Georgia. Sharon of VB hope the depression lifts soon; can know from experience what a bother it can be at times. DD texted me a little after 5 pm to say she had a window seat. In spite of all the news on tv about long lines getting through security she breezed right through. She will arrive at around 2 a.m. our time/8 a.m. in Spain. Family friend of her BF will be meeting her at the airport, taking her out to breakfast, showing her where to get groceries and taking her to her apartment associated with the school. She will begin classes on the 6th. So proud of her and just know she will do will. Can't wait to start getting pictures and reports of all she will be doing.


I am glad to hear Hannah has help when she gets to Spain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the card ! ???????????? happy puppy birthday ????


Thank you!
He has had so many birthday wishes! He had his favourite visitor call this morning. He's now curled up quietly as I knit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> One afghan all finished. I decided to keep the edges plain to keep it looking like a quilt.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last I heard, Lisa is in Rome, Jeanette is in LA and due home on the 1st.
> Lisa went walk about in Rome - a 20 minute walk turned into a 5 hour hike because she got lost- some of what she saw follows!


Thank you for sharing Lisa's photos! Hope she has a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing Lisa's photos! Hope she has a great time.


It certainly seems like she has enjoyed herself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got to Skype with Hannah. She gave us a "tour" of her bedroom at the apartment. She will be there for 2 weeks before she moves in with the graduate student she met via family friend. At the current place she has 3 roommates; 2 males (one from OR or WA and the other Mexico) & 1 female from China all of which are also students at the school. She is 2 blocks from a grocery store and there is a childrens' park across the street. DD already has plans for the weekend to go to some festival with the grad student (forget her name; something like Ena). Also this week her two friends from here will be visiting her; one currently in London will arrive Wed. and the other currently in Oxford arriving Friday. I was hoping it would be later on during the summer they would be visiting but glad she will have the company soon as I'm sure that later on she will have made other friends and will be busy with classes. Other than being a bit tired (jet lag too) she looked great. I loved being able to skype with her. Of course I wanted to give her a big hug and told her she would have to be the one to hang up....silly I know. I have skype also on my phone and since it is free told her that we should always plan on skyping rather than phoning unless an emergency. Sydney was so confused as he heard her but never could find her; couldn't get him to focus on the computer monitor. Bless his heart.
> 
> I put off getting stuff done and running errands until I heard from Hannah so I'v got to get busy now. TTYL


Thanks for letting us know Hannah arrived safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or to warm up my wheat pillow!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn was here again yesterday, when leaving he runs to me for a kiss and a hug, he gets that, jumps down and scrubs the kiss of his lips, I wag my finger at him and say dont scrub my kisses off your lips ,so of course we have to do the kiss/hug again,and again and again, takes about 10 mins to say bye-bye


 :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Can I join, please?!


Yes us fuddy duddies need to stick together :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try and upload a picture...may have to read the directions again!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You said it Sam!


Lisa is beautiful, and so are her photos!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


Very lovely blanket the frill looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well done! I havent even touched any crochet for few weeks "again".... no time and when I do there is a 2 year old hanging around. LOL
> 
> Her new thing to say is hello, what you been doing? Funny.


 :sm09:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


Awe what a little princess ! Happy graduation ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lisa is beautiful, and so are her photos!


Thank you Tami! I've enjoyed sharing the photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post.
> Okay off soap box now.


My trick for that has been to pull up the last page I have read on the computer, my phone, and leave that page open in the back ground. I have been doing that for over a year now.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


What a cutie , love his smile ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


Such a cutie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


Well done, Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, and so proud!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


And Quinn enjoyed every minute of it! Making memories with Grandma.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

When I see the pictures of all these little cuties ,I can't help but think of them a precious jewels . We are so blessed to have these little treasures. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes us fuddy duddies need to stick together :sm02:


We sure do! So far, I am not finding much I don't like about the new format, other than I am having a hard time reading the quoted comments. I would like to see them a little larger, but will learn to live with it. I did mention it to admin when I sent in about the character count. They replied to character count but not the small size of the quote. Oh well.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow I can't believe I'm caught up now to Go back and read more of the weeks I missed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time to get some supper going. Think it will be meatloaf. I should have started an hour ago, but I wanted to catch up here. I really need to go back and read last week, but don't think it will happen. As that is the case, I am going to ask: Julie, how did the Dr. appointment go about your hip? And have you heard about the water meter bill yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Time to get some supper going. Think it will be meatloaf. I should have started an hour ago, but I wanted to catch up here. I really need to go back and read last week, but don't think it will happen. As that is the case, I am going to ask: Julie, how did the Dr. appointment go about your hip? And have you heard about the water meter bill yet?


The Specialist has a brilliant bed side manner- really nice person- said he was hoping it would be September/October, but then I got a letter saying I was low priority and off the list- and to go back to my GP. Much to my surprise I got a phone call Tuesday last week saying they were rethinking things, and would I be prepared to have the operation in June- it may be at a Private Hospital, but with the same Orthopaedic team. Monday this week I had a call from the Anaesthesia people checking because I had told them of Alastair's problems with anaphylactic shock, but did mention that I had had no problems with the surgery I had in 2010. So it looks at the moment as if things are slowly progressing, but nothing in writing as yet.
Still nothing definite about the water bill.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Specialist has a brilliant bed side manner- really nice person- said he was hoping it would be September/October, but then I got a letter saying I was low priority and off the list- and to go back to my GP. Much to my surprise I got a phone call Tuesday last week saying they were rethinking things, and would I be prepared to have the operation in June- it may be at a Private Hospital, but with the same Orthopaedic team. Monday this week I had a call from the Anaesthesia people checking because I had told them of Alastair's problems with anaphylactic shock, but did mention that I had had no problems with the surgery I had in 2010. So it looks at the moment as if things are slowly progressing, but nothing in writing as yet.
> Still nothing definite about the water bill.


That is wonderful news on the hip! I will pray you have great results with swift healing. Have you sorted Ringo's care while you will be laid up?

Grr re: the water bill. They must not want their money that bad, then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is wonderful news on the hip! I will pray you have great results with swift healing. Have you sorted Ringo's care while you will be laid up?
> 
> Grr re: the water bill. They must not want their money that bad, then.


Ringo will go to the kennels for about a week- I reckon if I can get to the loo and back I will be able to look after him- he is pretty low maintenance- so long as he gets out into the garden at the required interval!

I am rather astounded at how (incompetently) they have been handling this. It took ages before they had the right meter readings. Not the most efficient way to run any sort of business!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


Very Nice!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


She looks like a sweetie! Congratulations on her graduation. Does that mean kindergarten or first grade in the Fall?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


It looks like he was having a great time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie!
> 
> I wonder if you are out doing the trimming now? And I guess it is far too soon to know how your crab apple is faring?


The apple tree is looking pretty sick, I'm sure it's not going to survive.

I didn't get much trimming done, it was out of string so I went & got more, then wouldn't run right???? Not sure what its problem is


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! No lightening rod on the shed? Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, but too bad it fried the electronics. Was anyone hurt? Hope not.


We don't use lightening rods here, I'm not sure why. They were very common when we lived in Ontario


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She looks like a sweetie! Congratulations on her graduation. Does that mean kindergarten or first grade in the Fall?


Kindergarten in the fall & she's very excited


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo will go to the kennels for about a week- I reckon if I can get to the loo and back I will be able to look after him- he is pretty low maintenance- so long as he gets out into the garden at the required interval!
> 
> I am rather astounded at how (incompetently) they have been handling this. It took ages before they had the right meter readings. Not the most efficient way to run any sort of business!


It sure seems crazy this water issue has carried on for so long.
I'm glad your surgery will be sooner than expected. It will be good to get out of pain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The apple tree is looking pretty sick, I'm sure it's not going to survive.
> 
> I didn't get much trimming done, it was out of string so I went & got more, then wouldn't run right???? Not sure what its problem is


Oh dear.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dear Julie, I am hoping the operation gets sorted soon. I know a few folks who've said a replacement drastically improved their lives. 

Summer work schedule started today, so I need to get used to that. We have a storm coming in...whether it will actually do anything remains to be seen!

I counted socks--have five more feet to do and eight cuffs. Better get busy. LOL

The crochet iis looking good, ladies!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this news about Lilian. I have been praying she would be better. Sending you hugs.


Dear Tami,'
Thank you so much, it's a very sad situation but at least we are far enough away that we don't have the constant struggles with her. I feel so sorry for Jan, she's such a kind loyal soul and it's breaking her heart too. We are used to her toxic personality but she is in the thick of it. Lilian is very charming when she wants to be, but her true self is showing itself, much to the consternation of all of us, who love her. 
The Osminds singing Make the World go away, is running through my head today, so true in her case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems crazy this water issue has carried on for so long.
> I'm glad your surgery will be sooner than expected. It will be good to get out of pain


My main hope at the moment is that they don't say we want you ready tomorrow. It is of course now June in NZ!
At times I wish the water Bill problems would just vanish.

I am cooking up chicken drumsticks with a mishmash of vegetables, and coconut milk in the slow cooker- Ringo has already devoured one before it was cooked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is what I am hoping, even if it means I don't qualify any longer for the amount of assistance I am getting presently. The thought of being able to walk, without pain is very appealing. I am in a lot more pain, possibly with the colder weather.



Sorlenna said:


> Dear Julie, I am hoping the operation gets sorted soon. I know a few folks who've said a replacement drastically improved their lives.
> 
> Summer work schedule started today, so I need to get used to that. We have a storm coming in...whether it will actually do anything remains to be seen!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo will go to the kennels for about a week- I reckon if I can get to the loo and back I will be able to look after him- he is pretty low maintenance- so long as he gets out into the garden at the required interval!
> 
> I am rather astounded at how (incompetently) they have been handling this. It took ages before they had the right meter readings. Not the most efficient way to run any sort of business!


Good about Ringo. Hope you heal quickly enough for that to work. Here you would be in a rehab facility for longer than that.

Sounds very incompetent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't use lightening rods here, I'm not sure why. They were very common when we lived in Ontario


Bet they are wishing they had one on the shed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The apple tree is looking pretty sick, I'm sure it's not going to survive.
> 
> I didn't get much trimming done, it was out of string so I went & got more, then wouldn't run right???? Not sure what its problem is


Poor tree. The trimmer was telling you you weren't supposed to do that today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Tami,'
> Thank you so much, it's a very sad situation but at least we are far enough away that we don't have the constant struggles with her. I feel so sorry for Jan, she's such a kind loyal soul and it's breaking her heart too. We are used to her toxic personality but she is in the thick of it. Lilian is very charming when she wants to be, but her true self is showing itself, much to the consternation of all of us, who love her.
> The Osminds singing Make the World go away, is running through my head today, so true in her case.


You are most welcome. It is always the hardest on those who love them. And I am sure that Jan loves her, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main hope at the moment is that they don't say we want you ready tomorrow. It is of course now June in NZ!
> At times I wish the water Bill problems would just vanish.
> 
> I am cooking up chicken drumsticks with a mishmash of vegetables, and coconut milk in the slow cooker- Ringo has already devoured one before it was cooked.


 :sm06: I didn't think of that! I'm not quite sure where May has gone. Our Dogwood tree is in full flower! It has never bloomed this late. And the flowers are in clusters. Never saw that before, either.

I am sure you do wish the water bill issue would disappear.

Did Ringo eat the chicken raw?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am hoping, even if it means I don't qualify any longer for the amount of assistance I am getting presently. The thought of being able to walk, without pain is very appealing. I am in a lot more pain, possibly with the colder weather.


Pain free would be wonderful for you! Though I would hope that the powers that be would not cut your assistance. Yes, the colder weather will not help any.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another beautiful day today. I mailed some cards to Bella today that someone had made. She will delight in seeing them. I have spent time reading the responses to the gorilla who had to be killed to retrieve the child who got into its enclosures. It is sad to hear that people are sending death threats to the child's mother. Accidents happen and we need to respect that. Death threats do not solve problems and that poor family has to be frustrated with everything that has happened to all parties involved. 

Fan...I know it is so difficult for you and Stu to see your SIL so out of sorts with her behaviors and her health. Such a difficult time for everyone to endure.

Caren...So glad that you have been able to pop in this week. 

Tami...It is wonderful to have you back from your lovely travels and joining us once again. 

I am excited to hear the journeys of Hannah these next few months. 

I wonder where Kathy's travels are taking her lately.

It is hard to believe that June is here already. This year is moving along quite quickly. Time for some rest. Have fun knitting and trying new things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love, love these pictures! I just know you are making wonderful memories with Quinn even with the sore knees & back.


agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you will have hip fixed in June.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in to leave a link for a sweater pattern I received in an email; many of you also may have gotten it. I hope to try this for the all the DD.....I really think they will like this design.

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/05/31/lightweight-raglan-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lightweight%20Raglan%20Pullover%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

On a lighter note for you folks in summer season, especially you Sam
This is a tee shirt Stu bought on our trip down south recently.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kindergarten in the fall & she's very excited


I'll bet - it's a big deal. Do you have all day kindergarten or just 1/2 day?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another beautiful day today. I mailed some cards to Bella today that someone had made. She will delight in seeing them. I have spent time reading the responses to the gorilla who had to be killed to retrieve the child who got into its enclosures. It is sad to hear that people are sending death threats to the child's mother. Accidents happen and we need to respect that. Death threats do not solve problems and that poor family has to be frustrated with everything that has happened to all parties involved.
> 
> Fan...I know it is so difficult for you and Stu to see your SIL so out of sorts with her behaviors and her health. Such a difficult time for everyone to endure.
> 
> ...


I will be gone next week, but should be just for the week. Unless M decides we will be gone Monday and Tuesday also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good about Ringo. Hope you heal quickly enough for that to work. Here you would be in a rehab facility for longer than that.
> 
> Sounds very incompetent.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: I didn't think of that! I'm not quite sure where May has gone. Our Dogwood tree is in full flower! It has never bloomed this late. And the flowers are in clusters. Never saw that before, either.
> 
> I am sure you do wish the water bill issue would disappear.
> 
> Did Ringo eat the chicken raw?


yes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pain free would be wonderful for you! Though I would hope that the powers that be would not cut your assistance. Yes, the colder weather will not help any.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you will have hip fixed in June.


It's not certain yet, Joy- but hopefully it will be!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't remember if the converse booties were knit or crocheted. here is a different take on the converse in crochet.

How To Make Converse Crochet Booties

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crotched-converse-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7af70ed9bd-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7af70ed9bd-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this knit top from Patons. --- sam

http://blog.yarnspirations.com/nautical-knit-top/?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-05-31-PatonStitch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll bet - it's a big deal. Do you have all day kindergarten or just 1/2 day?


All day, every other day, many kids have to ride buses so they have to have full days. Some little ones fall asleep on the buses if they have a long ride.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


Looks a fun way to spend a beutiful day. 
Vicky commented recently she had hadn't seen me get up and down so often for years. And have to be more careful as frequently there is a baby in my arms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


They don't get that it is hard for older people do they? Fun to play with them but exhausting. I have what could be only a few minutes before Elizabetg wakes up. Hopefully I will be able to get her back to sleep again for a bit longer or I will have a very long afternoon with Vickynand Brett maybe not home till she is in bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


How cute we don't get the gown and hat until post school studies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well done, Sonja!


Thank you Tami and Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in to leave a link for a sweater pattern I received in an email; many of you also may have gotten it. I hope to try this for the all the DD.....I really think they will like this design.
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/05/31/lightweight-raglan-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lightweight%20Raglan%20Pullover%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Lovely sweater Gwen thank you very much for the link


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

_Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> _Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.


That would be a relief. More money to spend on the grandchildren or on holidays.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja... Your crocheted projects turned out wonderful. Have fun with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> _Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.


We got the whole system redone about 5 years ago as ours was also very old . New energy efficient boiler , pipes and radiators . Waited eagerly for new bill ( never did that before ) and shocked to see no difference , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sonja... Your crocheted projects turned out wonderful. Have fun with it.


Thank you Mary


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We got the whole system redone about 5 years ago as ours was also very old . New energy efficient boiler , pipes and radiators . Waited eagerly for new bill ( never did that before ) and shocked to see no difference , ????


That is awful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is awful.


That's what I thought too . Something I find funny is that after the wettest miserable winter I can remember and having the heating on a lot for husband and son , I was expecting my monthly payments to go up and they have reduced them by nearly a third ???? Not that I'm complaining ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought too . Something I find funny is that after the wettest miserable winter I can remember and having the heating on a lot for husband and son , I was expecting my monthly payments to go up and they have reduced them by nearly a third ???? Not that I'm complaining ????


They did that to me at the start of last year, then came our cold summer and wet chilly winter, monthly payment jumped from £35 per month to £65 per month, when I queried rise was told I had used more than they had estimated,even though boiler and thermostat had been kept lower as we had cavity wall insulation done,just cant win,maybe time to change supplier


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So much for saying it looked she went to sleep. Awake after 5 minutes and didn't settle again.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> So much for saying it looked she went to sleep. Awake after 5 minutes and didn't settle again.


Maybe have a wee nap later to recharge her batteries
:sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Kate, you really do not want to know how much it cost! With that kind of detail, it was NOT inexpensive! DS spent 3 years decorating cakes at a bakery. I would guess, at what the size looks like, it would have been over $30 US. Probably more.


That's sounds like a bargain here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Maybe have a wee nap later to recharge her batteries
> :sm02:


When I left she was being prepared for bed. 
Saturday Vicky is bringing her to the football. So I guess I need to go and buy yarn to knit a red white and blue hat. Must have her showing her true colours after all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


We have sunshine, but I am sorry we are keeping it for a change :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


We haven't had a lot of either lately! :sm16: We are not nearly as warm as usual for June 1. I can't believe it's June 1, either!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Wonderful photos! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> _Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.[/quote
> 
> Enjoy the beautiful weather! It has been nice here for the last few days, also. Sunny now, but there is a front coming in that Carol and Jeanette are sending our way! We should get some rain late tonight, with more humidity coming in ahead of it.
> 
> The new boiler should be much more efficient, and hopefully lower bills.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought too . Something I find funny is that after the wettest miserable winter I can remember and having the heating on a lot for husband and son , I was expecting my monthly payments to go up and they have reduced them by nearly a third ???? Not that I'm complaining ????


Had you been on a budget payment system when you got the new boiler? If so, here the lower payments wouldn't have shown up until the next year, when usage for the past year had been calculated to make an adjustment. At least it didn't cost as much to keep warm this past winter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So much for saying it looked she went to sleep. Awake after 5 minutes and didn't settle again.


 :sm03: Poor Elizabeth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's sounds like a bargain here.


I probably have the price guess way too low! I should show the photo to my DS and see when he thinks his bakery would charge for it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I left she was being prepared for bed.
> Saturday Vicky is bringing her to the football. So I guess I need to go and buy yarn to knit a red white and blue hat. Must have her showing her true colours after all!


Sounds like a good excuse to go buy more yarn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Those are great! They both are good looking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> That would be a relief. More money to spend on the grandchildren or on holidays.


You know me too well! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the whole system redone about 5 years ago as ours was also very old . New energy efficient boiler , pipes and radiators . Waited eagerly for new bill ( never did that before ) and shocked to see no difference , ????


I hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am reminding about KAP again. I have only received 2 registration forms for anyone attending. I know there are about 10 who are coming, but have not gotten the forms back to me. KAP is August 12-14, 2016 at the Hampton Inn, Defiance, Ohio. If you are interested in attending, even if you are still not sure if you are coming, Please, get a form from me asap! Registration ends June 15. After that I need to let everyone know how many are coming so they can contribute to the goody bags if they so wish.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute top Sam; thanks!


thewren said:


> check out this knit top from Patons. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.yarnspirations.com/nautical-knit-top/?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-05-31-PatonStitch


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Lovely photos! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I probably have the price guess way too low! I should show the photo to my DS and see when he thinks his bakery would charge for it!


I asked DS and they paid £50 (US $72) for the cake, but it was about 15 inches across and maybe 4inches deep so it was quite a substantial cake!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful DD and DGS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Lovely pictures of mom and son.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in. I ordered some natural fingering weight yarn to dye. Going to have a dyeing "party" when Carol and Marianne are here in mid June. Should have fun. Not doing the methods shown by Tina at the KAP 2 years ago; never got the directions again from her after two years of being promised they would be emailed (sent many reminders and received many "will get it sent" replies) . Oh well...life goes on. Instead I purchased a class from Craftsy and am very excited about doing it. I actually like it (the class) very much.

Got "stuff" to get done so will TTYL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Quite a change in our weather. It's only 60 and windy. A lot cooler than it has been this past week. I'm caught up again which is unusual and am off to my exercise class and then to get the results of my CT scan. Hopefully all is okay. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > _Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.[/quote
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in. I ordered some natural fingering weight yarn to dye. Going to have a dyeing "party" when Carol and Marianne are here in mid June. Should have fun. Not doing the methods shown by Tina at the KAP 2 years ago; never got the directions again from her after two years of being promised they would be emailed (sent many reminders and received many "will get it sent" replies) . Oh well...life goes on. Instead I purchased a class from Craftsy and am very excited about doing it. I actually like it (the class) very much.
> 
> Got "stuff" to get done so will TTYL.


Is it one of the processes that uses Kool-Aid?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I asked DS and they paid £50 (US $72) for the cake, but it was about 15 inches across and maybe 4inches deep so it was quite a substantial cake!


I thought I was low when I said $30 US! My first thought was $75, but was afraid it was too high.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's still here for a while yet - a couple of really rainy stormy days. Hope it doesn't stay too long in your area - just long enough to give the plants and planted fields and good drink and then move on.


It should only be here for Thursday! DH's cousin said that if it rained Easter Sunday, it would rain for the next 7 Sundays. Well, it poured the Thursday Carol met me for breakfast in April, and it has rained at least a little bit, every Thursday since!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I thought I was low when I said $30 US! My first thought was $75, but was afraid it was too high.


I was thinking $50 and up---independent bakeries are like local yarn shops;it's hard to compete with the WalMarts of the world, but they do so in quality, customization, artistic flair and customer service. I'm happy to support our local butcher & bakery when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It should only be here for Thursday! DH's cousin said that if it rained Easter Sunday, it would rain for the next 7 Sundays. Well, it poured the Thursday Carol met me for breakfast in April, and it has rained at least a little bit, every Thursday since!


I'm tired of it already - even though it may be warm outside, it looks dreary which calls for soup in my mind. I cleaned out the crisper and have celery, leek and potato soup on the simmer for the morning. I also threw in some onion and carrots that were getting past their prime so it will be a nice hearty soup. I'll leave it as a broth soup for DD and DGS, but make it a creamy soup for Dale and me. I would love to put some fresh peas in there - just not the time of year yet. I may see if I have some frozen ones that will work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> _Another_ beautiful day here....can you guess that a spell like this is unusual (but very welcome!) for us?!! Just a pity that Daralene didn't get this weather when she was here, the day we met it was sideways hail! We are getting a new boiler installed this week and not before time as the old one was nearly 30 years old and very inefficient, so hopefully our bills should be a lot less now.


Boiler? Do you heat with hot water?
We have a propane furnace, most here heat with gas- propane or natural gas, oil or wood.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was thinking $50 and up---independent bakeries are like local yarn shops;it's hard to compete with the WalMarts of the world, but they do so in quality, customization, artistic flair and customer service. I'm happy to support our local butcher & bakery when the occasion calls for it.


We are loosing both of the LYS that are closest to me. The one in Oberlin was shared. Owner sold flooring and home dec. I am not sure if it is his sister or cousin, ect, that had the yarn shop in with it. Since he wants to retire, she has to close the yarn shop. Oberlin is a college town. The one in Vermilion, I don't know why they are closing. She has a small shop, with high end yarns. Vemilion has a small population, except in the summer, with lots of tourists. They will be missed. Now I will have to go towards Cleveland if I need something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the whole system redone about 5 years ago as ours was also very old . New energy efficient boiler , pipes and radiators . Waited eagerly for new bill ( never did that before ) and shocked to see no difference , ????


That's depressing, spend all that money & no improvement. 
We are very lucky, our furnace is energy efficient & in winter the sun is so low it shines in our south facing living room windows so cool compared to most we don't have big heating bills.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Beautiful photos, did. They. Enjoy the cruise?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Had you been on a budget payment system when you got the new boiler? If so, here the lower payments wouldn't have shown up until the next year, when usage for the past year had been calculated to make an adjustment. At least it didn't cost as much to keep warm this past winter!


Here people on natural gas can budget payments the same all year hopefully don't get a shock at the end of the year if they used more than expected. There are no gas lines to our farm so we have a big propane tank we fill once /year


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


beautiful........ i would put them both in frames and hang them on wall :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Quite a change in our weather. It's only 60 and windy. A lot cooler than it has been this past week. I'm caught up again which is unusual and am off to my exercise class and then to get the results of my CT scan. Hopefully all is okay. TTYL


I hope you get good results.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


Miserable up here as well but luckily the weather warning was wrong no torrential downpours at least not yet 
I was talking to a lady this morning who said that the weather people are saying that starting next week we are going to have 3 months of glorious summer sunshine and it will be the first time in over a 100 years since we last had 3 month of constant sunshine . I'm thinking someone somewhere thinks it's April 1st not june 1st :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


Sadly, not very likely, from here, Winter has definitely struck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful photos! :sm24:


I agree!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


They are beautiful pictures Jeanette . You have a beautiful daughter and grandson . You can see how much he loves his mother . I would definitely frame them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So much for saying it looked she went to sleep. Awake after 5 minutes and didn't settle again.


So now you both need a nap 
How is your ankle / Achilles doing now Margaret ?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sonja we would laugh if anyone said we were to get 3 months of summer weather....a country that can get all 4 seasons in one day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Quite a change in our weather. It's only 60 and windy. A lot cooler than it has been this past week. I'm caught up again which is unusual and am off to my exercise class and then to get the results of my CT scan. Hopefully all is okay. TTYL


Hope you get good results Liz


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never purchased a fancy cake, no place local to buy one so couldn't make a guess on cost. When the boys were small I made their cakes except for a couple of Dairy Queen ice cream cakes.

Gwen,I think dying your own yarn would be wonderful, you could have the exact colors you want. I've watched some videos on doing it with koolaid. One of these days.

Tami, maybe you will have to do like me & mail order, although I have visited the fancy stores in Saskatoon &Edmonton occasionally. But I have promised myself, no shopping until I use up lots of my stash. I'm trying to do the same with my quilting stuff.
The first of the Fort McMurray evacuees are being allowed back to the city today to areas that didn't lose homes. We have heard that it's expected there will be so much smoke damage that homes may not be habitable. At least they should be able to salvage sentimental items.
Well, I really should get off here & do some baking I want to have some stuff in the freezer for summer. I'm going to do some jelly rolls, they freeze well.
Im to go out to lunch with 2 of DHs cousins for a birthday lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sonja we would laugh if anyone said we were to get 3 months of summer weather....a country that can get all 4 seasons in one day


We are getting low 20's/approx 70 for the next few days but up to 26/79 by the weekend. After this moisture things should really jump out of the ground.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people on natural gas can budget payments the same all year hopefully don't get a shock at the end of the year if they used more than expected. There are no gas lines to our farm so we have a big propane tank we fill once /year


We can do that here, also. Which is why I asked. We don't do it that way, which is DH's preference. We would have seen the difference in 2 billing cycles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get good results.


Me, too!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are getting low 20's/approx 70 for the next few days but up to 26/79 by the weekend. After this moisture things should really jump out of the ground.


16c/61f today with a breeze and some are complaining its too hot :sm06: :sm14: :sm14: :sm19: ,think they myst have Eskimo blood in them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never purchased a fancy cake, no place local to buy one so couldn't make a guess on cost. When the boys were small I made their cakes except for a couple of Dairy Queen ice cream cakes.
> 
> Gwen,I think dying your own yarn would be wonderful, you could have the exact colors you want. I've watched some videos on doing it with koolaid. One of these days.
> 
> ...


I have ordered from Knit Picks. I also visit shops in our travels. I have a huge stash, also!

I have been wondering how things were going re the fires. I am glad that some can be allowed back to asess the damage, and at least retrieve important, and sentimental, items.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, did. They. Enjoy the cruise?


From what I've heard, yes. He'll be with us tomorrow and then I'll get the first hand account of his favorite things - I think it will probably be in the boat at the whale watching....they saw so many.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Wonderful photos!

Working full days today and tomorrow while the boss goes fishing in Canada. Don't mind it, except that I miss my Thursday am swim!!

I'm joining the bubble wrap club--fell down in front of the library yesterday--nothing serious--just some scrapes on hands, one elbow and one knee. Don't know what it is about that place. Fell down there last summer too! It's so embarrassing!!!! The ground isn't uneven, don't think I stepped funny on a piece of gravel. Seems like a weak ankle turns and I end up on the ground with someone running to help. I used to love going to the library.

Hope to go up to the lake this weekend. Love that place.

I always enjoy the pics of the little ones. They are all so sweet.

Caren, I'm sorry you are having to deal with so much red tape; that is always a pain. Hope you are having some good days with family here.

We are looking at a week of temps in the low 70s. The average for this time of year in Minneapolis is a bit higher, but I like these temps just fine. We've had some rain, but scattered. In general, the State is quite dry in many parts, so we can use it. Flowering trees and bushes have bloomed about two weeks earlier than usual. Minneapolis is a very pretty city most of the year (even in the snow.) There are many parks and even lakes within the city. It's really fun to live on the University Campus during the summer. There are still many things going on, but a lot less traffic.

I think I'm sort of used to the new format. Haven't tried any pics, but I never figured it out on the old format, so no great loss.

I've been avoiding my two knitting projects, because they both take so much concentration. One of these days...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> 16c/61f today with a breeze and some are complaining its too hot :sm06: :sm14: :sm14: :sm19: ,think they myst have Eskimo blood in them


 Cathy , Margaret , Julie and Fan will be thinking the opposite , that it's rather chilly ????
Here we didn't even reach double figures , add the wind chill and sea fret in made it feel really chilly .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wearing long pants AND socks...on June 1! Unbelievable. And though the sky looks grumbly, we haven't gotten a drop of rain yet, just wind. Bleah. I did put on some fridge dump soup--it needed clearing out of leftovers, anyhow, and this time it has beef & chicken. Smells good and I may do a bit of baking later since it's so cool.

I didn't make a lot of progress last night on the socks--got caught up in my show (_Person of Interest_) and stopped knitting. LOL

Hope all are well or mending, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Right folks I am looking for the post of the purple vest it has a collar and a toggle fastening, though I bookmarked it, but no its the only link posted this week that is not bookmarked, cant even remember who posted it........any ideas?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have lost track somewhat this week, but will try to catch up before Friday! It has been half term holiday week here, and as the youngest daughter has been struck down by an ear infection, we have been having the three children. In fact, it has been going on for a while, and we had them between the end of school and their dad finishing work for the last week or so. This week it has been nearer 24/7. Anyway, tomorrow they are all booked in for 'music school', which will occupy them for most of the day, and their dad has arranged to work from home, so we will have some breathing space.

Kids do manage to identify your weak spot, don't they. Yesterday, there was a bit of a lull in the chaos, so I was knitting a few rows of my 'Easy-peasy shawl'. The eldest grandson spotted other knitting by his chair, and asked, "Grandma, what is this?". I explained that it was the sleeve to a sweater I am knitting. "So why are you knitting that, and not this?". I told him that I have a very short attention span, and was bored with the sweater. That was at least as true as the alternative explanation, which is that it is quite a complicated cable pattern, in a very dark purple yarn, so nearly impossible to work on except in good light. He accepted my explanation, and probably would have been baffled by the other excuse, so there we go!

We have had a wet, miserable day here. This evening looks a bit brighter, but the weather is hardly what we expect for June. The granddaughter who has been staying with me had 'Pony Club' today, which was a full day of riding, grooming and other horse-based activity. She was absolutely wet through when I picked her up, but had clearly had a good time. A quick change of clothes in the car, and hot chocolate when she got back, soon fixed her up!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ! His breeder was telling me how one of his several sisters is now predicting when her master is having an epileptic fit- must be very comforting for him, to have the extra warning.


Do you get the 'Supervet' series over there? It is a real life programme about a vet who does some amazing operations on sick and injured animals. A week or so back, there was an assistance dog, who detected when its owner was about to have an epileptic fit, and alerted the live-in carer. Not surprisingly, the owner was keen to keep the dog in good health, despite the huge cost of many of the procedures. I am sure there must be many animals with this capability, if only they could be identified and trained.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Boiler? Do you heat with hot water?
> We have a propane furnace, most here heat with gas- propane or natural gas, oil or wood.


No ours is run by gas (natural) too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people on natural gas can budget payments the same all year hopefully don't get a shock at the end of the year if they used more than expected. There are no gas lines to our farm so we have a big propane tank we fill once /year


That's how ours works too, but we have been paying over £200 per month for gas and electricity combined, so I am hopeful that this will drop. The house is quite big (7 rooms not counting the kitchen and bathrooms) but I still think that was an awful lot - and we have checked out other suppliers. Our old system meant that we could not have the heating on without also having the hot water on and vice versa, but now we should be able to run them independently, plus we'll have an app on our phones which lets us switch the heating on or off whilst we are away from home!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Right folks I am looking for the post of the purple vest it has a collar and a toggle fastening, though I bookmarked it, but no its the only link posted this week that is not bookmarked, cant even remember who posted it........any ideas?


Was it the Cameron vest that Bonnie posted? The link is on page 26.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> No ours is run by gas (natural) too.


Mine too........though not tonight, no hot water, no heating,made sure hot water was switched on for a bath,after a day sorting fish pond and tidying my wee bit garden, started running bath only to discover hot tap running cold,boiler seems to be dead,we are due a whole new heating system so I am hoping the council will get it done soon, 4th time this year it had died on me..........sighs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy , Margaret , Julie and Fan will be thinking the opposite , that it's rather chilly Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Here we didn't even reach double figures , add the wind chill and sea fret in made it feel really chilly .


We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Was it the Cameron vest that Bonnie posted? The link is on page 26.


thanks Kate thats it :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sonja we would laugh if anyone said we were to get 3 months of summer weather....a country that can get all 4 seasons in one day


Agnes, we can say that, too, in most parts of New Zealand, certainly in Autumn and Spring, except of course we DO get Summer on a more regular basis!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you get the 'Supervet' series over there? It is a real life programme about a vet who does some amazing operations on sick and injured animals. A week or so back, there was an assistance dog, who detected when its owner was about to have an epileptic fit, and alerted the live-in carer. Not surprisingly, the owner was keen to keep the dog in good health, despite the huge cost of many of the procedures. I am sure there must be many animals with this capability, if only they could be identified and trained.


There is a British Veterinary program being shown currently, but I've not watched it- it is on at my 'low ebb' time, plus I don't get the Listener- too costly- and the alternative is too gossipy- Fan may recall which one is being shown. To be honest I am watching very little telly, apart from the news. I am not sure how the dogs suitable for this work could be identified. Everyone has been thrilled by Lucy's skill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


They don't stay baby for long, when you're looking back!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Agnes, we can say that, too, in most parts of New Zealand, certainly in Autumn and Spring, except of course we DO get Summer on a more regular basis!


It's the summer bit that counts Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> It's the summer bit that counts Julie


mmmmm, I know!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you get the 'Supervet' series over there? It is a real life programme about a vet who does some amazing operations on sick and injured animals. A week or so back, there was an assistance dog, who detected when its owner was about to have an epileptic fit, and alerted the live-in carer. Not surprisingly, the owner was keen to keep the dog in good health, despite the huge cost of many of the procedures. I am sure there must be many animals with this capability, if only they could be identified and trained.


I've not watched supervet but I watched one of them charity shows ( sport/ comic relief ? ) and they showed were so much of the money was going to pay for the training of these dogs , there were some being trained for people with epilepsy , some were trained for deaf people and some were trained to help disabled people stay in their homes . They were amazing , they helped with every thing , one even helped put the clothes in the washing machine . Amazing animals


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


Definitely needed a larger one. I miss those days with DGS when he was here all summer. Now he's in summer camp and will be going down the chute slides into the deep end!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's how ours works too, but we have been paying over £200 per month for gas and electricity combined, so I am hopeful that this will drop. The house is quite big (7 rooms not counting the kitchen and bathrooms) but I still think that was an awful lot - and we have checked out other suppliers. Our old system meant that we could not have the heating on without also having the hot water on and vice versa, but now we should be able to run them independently, plus we'll have an app on our phones which lets us switch the heating on or off whilst we are away from home!


That is a lot of money . We now have one of them combi boilers Hot water and heating separate and were you turn the tap on and get hot water straight away , a digitalised control system so like you can turn it on or off by phone and also thermostats on all the radiators so they can be at different levels in each room depending on the use of the room


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


Pink paddling pool is definitely to small but will be ideal to keep for Caitlin , weather looks beautiful says me who has extra thick socks on , a long sleeved t/ shirt and thick sweatshirt that I'm still to cold to take off after walking the dog


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I have seen Supervet series, it's a wonderful show, they do amazing things for sick injured animals. 
Brrr a chilly 7C this morning, a bowl of hot porridge then on with housework to warm up a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar caren - where are you - here or across the pond? you can always write admin - tis the only way we will get any changes. unfortunately i don't think they are going to change much. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you for most of the changes not gone of them at all. Does no good to mark my spot if I have to scroll through dozens of pages to find where I left off. I know just write the last page number I read when I post.
> Okay off soap box now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture sonja - please. i think it is about time for her to move. wonder how far they will be apart. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm just finishing my blanket . Had to cut it a bit shorter than I wanted as I ran out of cream colour but it's still cot / pram size
> How have things been with your daughter living there ? Good I hope


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

red tape for what? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> In case Caren doesn't reply . She is still in America Julie . Stupid red tape is taking forever to sort out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the shades. i know all about getting down and getting back up - not as easy as it used to be. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone been a glorious day of sunshine 17c at lunchtime now down to 15c at 6pm, spent the day with Quinn,he is a right wee parrot,hears ex's partner say "Come on Agnes"and kept shouting that when he wanted me to do something,had me on my knees so I could go sit in his play tent, getting down is bad enough , getting up is..... :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm16: :sm17: now h0me with a coffee and my feet up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely sonja - that is a beautiful edging. you will be as fast a crocheter as you are knitter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie bonnie - she will break some hearts. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know we are adapting - hmmm - maybe some of us not so much - but i think when change makes extra work it was not a good change. --- sam



KateB said:


> I send myself an e-mail and put the page number in the title. Works well especially when I've been reading and not posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent 'selfies' agnes - and yes - it is easy to understand. --- sam



agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they won three and lost two - were fifth out of 14 which was not too bad i thought. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> How did the games go?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Can I join, please?!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it was for a first birthday - one can spend a bit more. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Kate, you really do not want to know how much it cost! With that kind of detail, it was NOT inexpensive! DS spent 3 years decorating cakes at a bakery. I would guess, at what the size looks like, it would have been over $30 US. Probably more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear! hear! --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> When I see the pictures of all these little cuties ,I can't help but think of them a precious jewels . We are so blessed to have these little treasures. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you will find lightening rods on any houses built within the last thirty or so years. i know i would have them if it was my house. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't use lightening rods here, I'm not sure why. They were very common when we lived in Ontario


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful tshirt - yea for Stu. --- sam



Fan said:


> On a lighter note for you folks in summer season, especially you Sam
> This is a tee shirt Stu bought on our trip down south recently.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ours went to all day everyday. not so sure it was the wisest of decisions but then they didn't ask me. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> All day, every other day, many kids have to ride buses so they have to have full days. Some little ones fall asleep on the buses if they have a long ride.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is lovely sonja - that is a beautiful edging. you will be as fast a crocheter as you are knitter. --- sam


Thank you Sam I think it's finally clicked as I'm now just halfway through making a pair of Mary Jane booties and I'm really pleased with how they are looking so far and a very knowledgable lady at my knitting group was showing me a pattern by crocheting it and talking away about the different stitches at the same time and I actually understood what she was saying , don't know if I can do the pattern but im going to give it a try , that is if I understand my shorthand instructions :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight is Faith's 8th grade graduation. The boys and I will be going in support of her. There is some talk of Bella coming home and showing slow signs in improvements. It might be another week or two yet. One never really knows but never an instant release as so many things have to be in place before the discharge. Home nursing has to be in place as well as equipment ordered and a thorough cleaning of the house usually done by dad. Now to read what is happening here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was it just the two of them on the cruise. it is one cruise i have always wanted to take. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor grandma. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :sm03: Poor Elizabeth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well worth it for a first birthday. --- sam



KateB said:


> I asked DS and they paid £50 (US $72) for the cake, but it was about 15 inches across and maybe 4inches deep so it was quite a substantial cake!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't think you will find lightening rods on any houses built within the last thirty or so years. i know i would have them if it was my house. --- sam


Hopefully you have a taller building or trees near by as the Lightning tends to hit the tallest structure . I was at my sisters beautiful house in the middle of the Swedish countryside when a violent storm passed over lightning hit the big tree to the side tree then hit house slightly . We were very lucky . My sister who is scared stiff of thunder storms proceeded to put her dream house up for sale and move back to town .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was talking to gary's dad at the game last night - he was waiting on a good rain. last year he laid new tile in one of his fields - now he is waiting for it to have a good rain on it and replenish the water on it. then he will plant beans. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's still here for a while yet - a couple of really rainy stormy days. Hope it doesn't stay too long in your area - just long enough to give the plants and planted fields and good drink and then move on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must be a sizable propane tank. the one we have i thought was large but not nearly that large. i think heidi had theirs filled twice last winter. we are also too far out of town for natural gas - which i don't think would be any cheaper and probably more expensive. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people on natural gas can budget payments the same all year hopefully don't get a shock at the end of the year if they used more than expected. There are no gas lines to our farm so we have a big propane tank we fill once /year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely winter coat weather. --- sam



agnescr said:


> 16c/61f today with a breeze and some are complaining its too hot :sm06: :sm14: :sm14: :sm19: ,think they myst have Eskimo blood in them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> was it just the two of them on the cruise. it is one cruise i have always wanted to take. --- sam


they were with some of the college friends that Melissa and Shaun hung out with - most of them were in the wedding party. They've been very good to Melissa and Bryce and tell him stories of his Dad from when they were growing up together; maybe the college stories will come later! All dressed up like that, I can see his Dad's features; most of the time I think he looks like his Mom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love that show - will be sorry to see it end. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm wearing long pants AND socks...on June 1! Unbelievable. And though the sky looks grumbly, we haven't gotten a drop of rain yet, just wind. Bleah. I did put on some fridge dump soup--it needed clearing out of leftovers, anyhow, and this time it has beef & chicken. Smells good and I may do a bit of baking later since it's so cool.
> 
> I didn't make a lot of progress last night on the socks--got caught up in my show (_Person of Interest_) and stopped knitting. LOL
> 
> Hope all are well or mending, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is definitely winter coat weather. --- sam


Thats heat wave here Sam lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeanette...I love the pictures of DGS and mom. So precious. We are missing quite a bit of the rain you are getting. We got some last night and the radar showed more coming over the lake but it never arrived.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love that show - will be sorry to see it end. --- sam


Yes--and I won't spoil it for anyone else, but holy crow. I was exhausted by the end of the episode. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

66°F - i would not be in the pool. --- sam



KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Jeanette...I love the pictures of DGS and mom. So precious. We are missing quite a bit of the rain you are getting. We got some last night and the radar showed more coming over the lake but it never arrived.


I think it's finally passed through here and there's sun planned for tomorrow. First day of summer for DGS so he'll be here all day. He'll be at his other grandparents' next week, then be in summer camp from 7:30 to 3:00 - then at our house until Mom's home from work. I'll have to figure out some new activities for him...to chill from being out in the sun/outside play for most the days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - then you would truly die with our 90° weather we have been having. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thats heat wave here Sam lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear - then you would truly die with our 90° weather we have been having. --- sam


Not Agnes. When growing up her dad was stationed in countries like Kenya- don't you remember Sam , she took a holiday in Tunisia, and loved it. North Africa would suit you, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I asked DS and they paid £50 (US $72) for the cake, but it was about 15 inches across and maybe 4inches deep so it was quite a substantial cake!


Thats more what I would have expected.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Just been out with the rubbish. Saw one of the residents wearing a big thick winter coat and a robin hopping along the lawn. This is the first of June, well, according to the calendar. Please , has anyone any sun or heat to spare?


We are having temps pushing near the '90sF and no rain to speak of recently--following a rather mild and snow-less winter. I'd be glad to share some of the sunshine and heat with you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We haven't had a lot of either lately! :sm16: We are not nearly as warm as usual for June 1. I can't believe it's June 1, either!


Handsome family, Jeanette. She looks very much like her mother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So now you both need a nap
> How is your ankle / Achilles doing now Margaret ?


Achilles not as good since I came off the anti inflammatories but not as bad as they were.

I had a bad sleep last night- and because I only have one room I couldn't get up and do anything useful without disturbing David. At first he was in another room whihc meant that when I couldn't sleep I didn't disturb him. And Because I just lay there I thought of all the pains of living here and woke up this morning since fed up!

Not helped by the fact that my mouse is playing games on me. The left and right click have switched themselves around! No idea why- not the setting as checked that (also as it is not an apple mouse the settings may not work for it). Very hard remembering to use the other button!

Might go and get some wool to knit Elizabeth a hat and get some breakfast. They have a deal for seniors if you spend more than $3 on anything (other than meals) you can get a free coffee. So for less than the coffee would cost I can get a muffin or toasted sandwich. As I like the Maccas coffee guess who often goes to McDonalds now?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We are having temps pushing near the '90sF and no rain to speak of recently--following a rather mild and snow-less winter. I'd be glad to share some of the sunshine and heat with you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Please do. I am wearing a t shirt, two sweaters and a high neck sleeveless top , jeans and still had to put the heater on this evening!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Handsome family, Jeanette. She looks very much like her mother.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We've been told that before - and I look like my mother (actually all of sisters do) so some very strong genes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Please do. I am wearing a t shirt, two sweaters and a high neck sleeveless top , jeans and still had to put the heater on this evening!


Given that it's a sunny day, we are probably a lot warmer than you, Mary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that must be a sizable propane tank. the one we have i thought was large but not nearly that large. i think heidi had theirs filled twice last winter. we are also too far out of town for natural gas - which i don't think would be any cheaper and probably more expensive. --- sam


We have a 1000 gallon tank, get it filled in fall, usually 30% left when next fall rolls around. DS uses about 50% more than us, he needs to get his basement insulated, just bare cement walls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thats heat wave here Sam lol


I'm glad I live here, at least we get some real heat in summer! Even if it can be -40 in winter????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 66°F - i would not be in the pool. --- sam


Me either although the water might feel warm then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We don't usually get out the pool until it's 25C. Kate, I don't think Luke would fit in the old one anymore.

Margaret, I'm sorry your foot is going grief & not letting you sleep. We like to go to McDonalds for breakfast, DH likes their coffe better than Tim's & we both like egg mcmuffins.

Sorleena, I also watched Person of Interest last night, some real twists in the plot.

I went on a baking binge this morning, made 4 jelly rolls, 1 lemon cream, 1 chocolate & 2 rasberry cream. They are a family favorite & freeze well. They are messy to make so I always make several at once.
I got the garden tilled & fertilized & the trimming done- I finally got the right string for it. Now I'm pooped & holding down the couch.
I'm trying to find enough ambition to knit on that vest, I think once I get a little more done the pattern will be easier to follow but right now I'm finding it complicated, probably would be easier had I not decided to make it in one piece to the underarm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> 66°F - i would not be in the pool. --- sam


Me either!!!! That is too cold.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's finally passed through here and there's sun planned for tomorrow. First day of summer for DGS so he'll be here all day. He'll be at his other grandparents' next week, then be in summer camp from 7:30 to 3:00 - then at our house until Mom's home from work. I'll have to figure out some new activities for him...to chill from being out in the sun/outside play for most the days.


He might be ready for some quiet reading time after being in the sun all day. I know you will certainly have some wonderful times together this summer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Faith as she moves on to the next phase.

The storm finally got here. Pouring rain right now! I like it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to Faith as she moves on to the next phase.
> 
> The storm finally got here. Pouring rain right now! I like it!


So glad you are getting some much needed rain. Faith will go to high school for about a half of each day next year and then do online schooling for the other half of the day. She cannot get through an entire day of school due to her health issues. It has been a blessing these past few years to work it out that she can rest both at school and go home early on certain days. She does well in her studies which is a blessing. I am glad that a compromise could be worked out to continue her education and still look out for her health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


I think it is your faith that keeps you, and Bella's family going- not sure that I could cope in a situation like this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Wonderful photos!
> 
> Working full days today and tomorrow while the boss goes fishing in Canada. Don't mind it, except that I miss my Thursday am swim!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you weren't really hurt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have lost track somewhat this week, but will try to catch up before Friday! It has been half term holiday week here, and as the youngest daughter has been struck down by an ear infection, we have been having the three children. In fact, it has been going on for a while, and we had them between the end of school and their dad finishing work for the last week or so. This week it has been nearer 24/7. Anyway, tomorrow they are all booked in for 'music school', which will occupy them for most of the day, and their dad has arranged to work from home, so we will have some breathing space.
> 
> Kids do manage to identify your weak spot, don't they. Yesterday, there was a bit of a lull in the chaos, so I was knitting a few rows of my 'Easy-peasy shawl'. The eldest grandson spotted other knitting by his chair, and asked, "Grandma, what is this?". I explained that it was the sleeve to a sweater I am knitting. "So why are you knitting that, and not this?". I told him that I have a very short attention span, and was bored with the sweater. That was at least as true as the alternative explanation, which is that it is quite a complicated cable pattern, in a very dark purple yarn, so nearly impossible to work on except in good light. He accepted my explanation, and probably would have been baffled by the other excuse, so there we go!
> 
> We have had a wet, miserable day here. This evening looks a bit brighter, but the weather is hardly what we expect for June. The granddaughter who has been staying with me had 'Pony Club' today, which was a full day of riding, grooming and other horse-based activity. She was absolutely wet through when I picked her up, but had clearly had a good time. A quick change of clothes in the car, and hot chocolate when she got back, soon fixed her up!


Gotta love the grandkids! Here's a good excuse for next time. My Chiropractor actually gave me permission to work on more than one project at a time. Work on 2 with different needle sizes to keep your hands from cramping and your shoulders from getting too tight. So, next time, tell him your doctor told you you have to take turns with your projects to keep your hands feeling good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's how ours works too, but we have been paying over £200 per month for gas and electricity combined, so I am hopeful that this will drop. The house is quite big (7 rooms not counting the kitchen and bathrooms) but I still think that was an awful lot - and we have checked out other suppliers. Our old system meant that we could not have the heating on without also having the hot water on and vice versa, but now we should be able to run them independently, plus we'll have an app on our phones which lets us switch the heating on or off whilst we are away from home!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did read to this point but CRAFT has set in. Goodnight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!

Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did read to this point but CRAFT has set in. Goodnight.


Sleep well, Joy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you get the 'Supervet' series over there? It is a real life programme about a vet who does some amazing operations on sick and injured animals. A week or so back, there was an assistance dog, who detected when its owner was about to have an epileptic fit, and alerted the live-in carer. Not surprisingly, the owner was keen to keep the dog in good health, despite the huge cost of many of the procedures. I am sure there must be many animals with this capability, if only they could be identified and trained.


There are quite a few of them here that do that. Friends of my parents had a dog that would sit as close to my mom as it could every time they visited. Found out mom had kidney cancer. Once that was gone, the dog could have cared less that mom was even there! This dog was not trained, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Mine too........though not tonight, no hot water, no heating,made sure hot water was switched on for a bath,after a day sorting fish pond and tidying my wee bit garden, started running bath only to discover hot tap running cold,boiler seems to be dead,we are due a whole new heating system so I am hoping the council will get it done soon, 4th time this year it had died on me..........sighs


Oh, no! Hope it is fixed soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


Oh my! And here I thought that was Caitlin in the little pool!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm back with the yarn for the hat for Saturday- doubt whether it will get a lot of wear but hoping that there will be enough for another hat next year. For some reason I didn't go to the closest place to me but where I went first someone reminded me that Spotlight had 30% off yarn so I went there as well and got the right colours for half what i had just paid. So soon will take the other back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've not watched supervet but I watched one of them charity shows ( sport/ comic relief ? ) and they showed were so much of the money was going to pay for the training of these dogs , there were some being trained for people with epilepsy , some were trained for deaf people and some were trained to help disabled people stay in their homes . They were amazing , they helped with every thing , one even helped put the clothes in the washing machine . Amazing animals


There are so many wonderful things service dogs can do to help their humans! We had a blind friend who had them. She preferred Boxers or Labs. It just amazes me to watch them work. We have taught the kids to never disturb a working service dog. NEVER!!!!! They are not to speak to it, not to pet it, not even to ask to pet it, not to go near it. Any distraction could be very dangerous to it's human.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they won three and lost two - were fifth out of 14 which was not too bad i thought. --- sam


Good job, boys!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it was for a first birthday - one can spend a bit more. --- sam


Certainly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I think it's finally clicked as I'm now just halfway through making a pair of Mary Jane booties and I'm really pleased with how they are looking so far and a very knowledgable lady at my knitting group was showing me a pattern by crocheting it and talking away about the different stitches at the same time and I actually understood what she was saying , don't know if I can do the pattern but im going to give it a try , that is if I understand my shorthand instructions :sm02:


I knew you could do it! For as quickly as you picked up knitting, there was no doubt in my mind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never purchased a fancy cake, no place local to buy one so couldn't make a guess on cost. When the boys were small I made their cakes except for a couple of Dairy Queen ice cream cakes.
> 
> Gwen,I think dying your own yarn would be wonderful, you could have the exact colors you want. I've watched some videos on doing it with koolaid. One of these days.
> 
> ...


Someone on main recently said that they have started throwing a $ into a pot each time they use up a ball from stash. This money can then be used to buy more yarn. And as most yarn costs much more than $1 as long as it is stuck to it will result in a decreased size while still enabling you to get some new yarn sometimes. Unless of course your DD asks if you have time to knit something for DGD and don't have the colour yarn required.

It's amazing how much damage beyond the burning down that fires can have. Here the native vegetation flourishes after a bush fire- a lot of them need heat to germinate. And the ash is good for the soil. Does it have these positive effects? The Aborigines used to do controlled burnoffs long before we arrived on the scene to encourage regrowth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you have a taller building or trees near by as the Lightning tends to hit the tallest structure . I was at my sisters beautiful house in the middle of the Swedish countryside when a violent storm passed over lightning hit the big tree to the side tree then hit house slightly . We were very lucky . My sister who is scared stiff of thunder storms proceeded to put her dream house up for sale and move back to town .


I am with your sister hating storms. Unfortunately for her, moving back to town isn't going to stop it from happening there, also! I would still rather be in the country than in town.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are getting low 20's/approx 70 for the next few days but up to 26/79 by the weekend. After this moisture things should really jump out of the ground.


Warmer than us, only around 18. But as it is winter this is nice temperatures. Very high winter temperatures for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that must be a sizable propane tank. the one we have i thought was large but not nearly that large. i think heidi had theirs filled twice last winter. we are also too far out of town for natural gas - which i don't think would be any cheaper and probably more expensive. --- sam


Actually Sam, propane is more expensive than natural gas is. I can heat my house comfortably for under $200 a month in the winter. It has to be a really bad, cold winter for the bill to be over that. Propane is going for about $3.18/gal. Or was last I knew, when we filled the little propane tank for the portable camp fire. My aunt spends a fortune on propane in the winter, and only has the house set at 62°! Freezes me, so I always layer when we are going over.

If you switched to natural gas, should they put a gas line out that far, you would have the expense of putting in a new furnace, or converting the old one, plus the cost of the gas line to the house from the road.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> 66°F - i would not be in the pool. --- sam


Me, neither!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 16c/61f today with a breeze and some are complaining its too hot :sm06: :sm14: :sm14: :sm19: ,think they myst have Eskimo blood in them


A good winter day here- not a hot summer day! The 18 we are having is a really nice temperature for winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


Such good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is your faith that keeps you, and Bella's family going- not sure that I could cope in a situation like this.


Amen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Right folks I am looking for the post of the purple vest it has a collar and a toggle fastening, though I bookmarked it, but no its the only link posted this week that is not bookmarked, cant even remember who posted it........any ideas?


If it was on the TP Kate will be able to tell you from her list for the summary.

And I see she did just that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night everyone! Page 57


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have lost track somewhat this week, but will try to catch up before Friday! It has been half term holiday week here, and as the youngest daughter has been struck down by an ear infection, we have been having the three children. In fact, it has been going on for a while, and we had them between the end of school and their dad finishing work for the last week or so. This week it has been nearer 24/7. Anyway, tomorrow they are all booked in for 'music school', which will occupy them for most of the day, and their dad has arranged to work from home, so we will have some breathing space.
> 
> Kids do manage to identify your weak spot, don't they. Yesterday, there was a bit of a lull in the chaos, so I was knitting a few rows of my 'Easy-peasy shawl'. The eldest grandson spotted other knitting by his chair, and asked, "Grandma, what is this?". I explained that it was the sleeve to a sweater I am knitting. "So why are you knitting that, and not this?". I told him that I have a very short attention span, and was bored with the sweater. That was at least as true as the alternative explanation, which is that it is quite a complicated cable pattern, in a very dark purple yarn, so nearly impossible to work on except in good light. He accepted my explanation, and probably would have been baffled by the other excuse, so there we go!
> 
> We have had a wet, miserable day here. This evening looks a bit brighter, but the weather is hardly what we expect for June. The granddaughter who has been staying with me had 'Pony Club' today, which was a full day of riding, grooming and other horse-based activity. She was absolutely wet through when I picked her up, but had clearly had a good time. A quick change of clothes in the car, and hot chocolate when she got back, soon fixed her up!


Sounds exhausting having them fulltime during a break from school. At least if they are at school that is a bit of a break. DDs ear infection is hanging on- hope it clears up soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's how ours works too, but we have been paying over £200 per month for gas and electricity combined, so I am hopeful that this will drop. The house is quite big (7 rooms not counting the kitchen and bathrooms) but I still think that was an awful lot - and we have checked out other suppliers. Our old system meant that we could not have the heating on without also having the hot water on and vice versa, but now we should be able to run them independently, plus we'll have an app on our phones which lets us switch the heating on or off whilst we are away from home!


I was going to ask what you did during summer- but I realised that for 1 day you can manage without hot water :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tunisia sounds like a lovely place to vacation. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not Agnes. When growing up her dad was stationed in countries like Kenya- don't you remember Sam , she took a holiday in Tunisia, and loved it. North Africa would suit you, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely tami. great beading. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovly temperature for a winter's day's especially if the sun is shining. --- sam



darowil said:


> A good winter day here- not a hot summer day! The 18 we are having is a really nice temperature for winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I live here, at least we get some real heat in summer! Even if it can be -40 in winter????


Whats a hot day to you? I know some parts of Canada have -40 up to 40in the year. That I would find hard to cope with. I don't like our summers but do like our winters as they aren't really cold by most peoples standards..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't usually get out the pool until it's 25C. Kate, I don't think Luke would fit in the old one anymore.
> 
> Margaret, I'm sorry your foot is going grief & not letting you sleep. We like to go to McDonalds for breakfast, DH likes their coffe better than Tim's & we both like egg mcmuffins.
> 
> ...


Went for a cheese and tomato toastie to get my coffee which cost me less than the coffee by itself. Have to be some advantages in getting older! Figured as I had had 2 egg and bacon mcmuffins over the weekend maybe a change was called for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


Congratualtions to Faith- and how good for Faith that they could both get there.
The issues this family deal with sure put mine into perspective.

An hour ago I needed to pull the curtain over becuase the sum was shining straight in. Fortuantelly I realsied it was getting overcast so bought in the washing as it has just started raining. Not much so we will see if anything comes of it. June is normally our wettest month so not unexpected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


Look great (love the red white and blue!) and well done on psoting photos. Very easy from the phone now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! And here I thought that was Caitlin in the little pool!


I had thought the same- had been thinking that could have them both in pools and there she was- or not as it turned out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone on main recently said that they have started throwing a $ into a pot each time they use up a ball from stash. This money can then be used to buy more yarn. And as most yarn costs much more than $1 as long as it is stuck to it will result in a decreased size while still enabling you to get some new yarn sometimes. Unless of course your DD asks if you have time to knit something for DGD and don't have the colour yarn required.
> 
> It's amazing how much damage beyond the burning down that fires can have. Here the native vegetation flourishes after a bush fire- a lot of them need heat to germinate. And the ash is good for the soil. Does it have these positive effects? The Aborigines used to do controlled burnoffs long before we arrived on the scene to encourage regrowth.


Yes, there are special mushrooms that grow after fires-? Morels? & new growth flourishes. They used to do controlled burns here & I think if they had continued to do that the pine beetle wouldn't be causing such havoc but the " smart people" know so much more than the "old timers"????????

I like the idea of $1 in a pot for each ball of stash used. The vest I have started will use 10 balls of stashed alpaca, it's very soft, I hope it doesn't pill. I've only knit scarfs from alpaca before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Actually Sam, propane is more expensive than natural gas is. I can heat my house comfortably for under $200 a month in the winter. It has to be a really bad, cold winter for the bill to be over that. Propane is going for about $3.18/gal. Or was last I knew, when we filled the little propane tank for the portable camp fire. My aunt spends a fortune on propane in the winter, and only has the house set at 62°! Freezes me, so I always layer when we are going over.
> 
> If you switched to natural gas, should they put a gas line out that far, you would have the expense of putting in a new furnace, or converting the old one, plus the cost of the gas line to the house from the road.


Here natural gas is more than propane. I would think filling a big tank would cost much less/ Gallon than filling your BBQ tank, I know we sure get it cheaper


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Tunisia sounds like a lovely place to vacation. --- sam


As long as the crazy terrorists done appear. I don't think you'd get me there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whats a hot day to you? I know some parts of Canada have -40 up to 40in the year. That I would find hard to cope with. I don't like our summers but do like our winters as they aren't really cold by most peoples standards..


30 is a really nice day in summer, we occasionally get to 34 but lots of days 25-28


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, hope you get your heat & hot water fixed soon.

KathleenDoris, hope your daughter is feeling better soon & you get a break from babysitting, the longest I've had my GKs is 3 days & by then I'm ready for them to go home for a while, they are just so busy..

Mary, it's wonderful that both parents could get away to attend Faiths graduation & that arrangements can be made for her schooling next year. Do they expect her health to improve or is she like Bella? It's good Bella is showing some improvement& may get home soon. It would be so much easier on the family to at least be in one place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 30 is a really nice day in summer, we occasionally get to 34 but lots of days 25-28


Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.

Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Tunisia sounds like a lovely place to vacation. --- sam


Except for the ramifications of the political situation- there was a very bad suicide bombing attack there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't usually get out the pool until it's 25C. Kate, I don't think Luke would fit in the old one anymore.
> 
> Margaret, I'm sorry your foot is going grief & not letting you sleep. We like to go to McDonalds for breakfast, DH likes their coffe better than Tim's & we both like egg mcmuffins.
> 
> ...


I remember my Mom making jelly rolls with the homemade strawberry jam. I've never tried to make one, but I'm sure it takes some skill to do that roll up - Mom used a powdered sugared towel and now when I see a chef make sushi, it reminds me of how she used to roll it up. Maybe it's something I should challenge myself to someday. Don't know why I'm more adventuresome with meals than I am with desserts?!

The potato vegetable soup turned out great. I left some if as broth soup to take over to daughter today (she's finding out that dairy doesn't agree with her too much anymore) but made ours a creamed version. For just using up whatever was in the crisper simmered in chicken stock, it is tasty.

I couldn't help but think of my dear friends on here when I saw Tim Horton coffee for sale at our grocers. There aren't any Tim Horton's around me, but I was able to go to one near Sam's. Darowil, I love your cup.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad you are getting some much needed rain. Faith will go to high school for about a half of each day next year and then do online schooling for the other half of the day. She cannot get through an entire day of school due to her health issues. It has been a blessing these past few years to work it out that she can rest both at school and go home early on certain days. She does well in her studies which is a blessing. I am glad that a compromise could be worked out to continue her education and still look out for her health.


That

Congratulations, Faith.Wishing you well in High School.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


Very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, there are special mushrooms that grow after fires-? Morels? & new growth flourishes. They used to do controlled burns here & I think if they had continued to do that the pine beetle wouldn't be causing such havoc but the " smart people" know so much more than the "old timers"????????
> 
> I like the idea of $1 in a pot for each ball of stash used. The vest I have started will use 10 balls of stashed alpaca, it's very soft, I hope it doesn't pill. I've only knit scarfs from alpaca before.


I belong to Facebook page for people who grew up in Iowa and they were talking of being out morel mushroom hunting. I didn't know what it was -- I guess my Mom didn't like them or we would have been all over that. We went searching for while strawberries, blueberries, mulberries and asparagus each Spring.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear - then you would truly die with our 90° weather we have been having. --- sam


No Sam that would suit me to a T,if it stayed about the 70's all year round that would do me , I was brought up in the tropics and have never got used to being cold


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it was for a first birthday - one can spend a bit more. --- sam


And as DS is an air traffic controller and DIL is a pharmacist they are not short of money! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Achilles not as good since I came off the anti inflammatories but not as bad as they were.
> 
> I had a bad sleep last night- and because I only have one room I couldn't get up and do anything useful without disturbing David. At first he was in another room whihc meant that when I couldn't sleep I didn't disturb him. And Because I just lay there I thought of all the pains of living here and woke up this morning since fed up!
> 
> ...


 Sorry to here your Achilles is still a problem . I can see how being in pain , lack of sleep , and living in a building site can make you fed up and I don't suppose the winter weather will help either
Then computer problems too that irritates me just on its own , I kept getting kicked off kp again yesterday . I thought with the update it might not happen no more but it did . Hope you felt better in yourself after you had your breakfast and coffee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Please do. I am wearing a t shirt, two sweaters and a high neck sleeveless top , jeans and still had to put the heater on this evening!


Sounds like me last night . It was cold . Not much difference this morning either apart from not as windy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


They are beautiful Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I knew you could do it! For as quickly as you picked up knitting, there was no doubt in my mind.


Thank you Tami


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to ask what you did during summer- but I realised that for 1 day you can manage without hot water :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


It's actually been 4 days and could be 1 more! However with the hot weather we haven't needed any heating, although we do have a couple of fan heaters had we needed them, and our shower is an electric one so we have hot water with that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Warmer than us, only around 18. But as it is winter this is nice temperatures. Very high winter temperatures for you!


If the temperature was 18 c here we would think summer had come ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely tami. great beading. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 30 is a really nice day in summer, we occasionally get to 34 but lots of days 25-28


If we hit 25 it counts as a scorcher and people start moaning that it's too hot! I love it around 18 - 20C.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except for the ramifications of the political situation- there was a very bad suicide bombing attack there.


There was also 38 tourists shot dead there by a gunman too .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another language difference....just realised what you call a jelly roll is our swiss roll!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my Mom making jelly rolls with the homemade strawberry jam. I've never tried to make one, but I'm sure it takes some skill to do that roll up - Mom used a powdered sugared towel and now when I see a chef make sushi, it reminds me of how she used to roll it up. Maybe it's something I should challenge myself to someday. Don't know why I'm more adventuresome with meals than I am with desserts?!
> 
> The potato vegetable soup turned out great. I left some if as broth soup to take over to daughter today (she's finding out that dairy doesn't agree with her too much anymore) but made ours a creamed version. For just using up whatever was in the crisper simmered in chicken stock, it is tasty.
> 
> I couldn't help but think of my dear friends on here when I saw Tim Horton coffee for sale at our grocers. There aren't any Tim Horton's around me, but I was able to go to one near Sam's. Darowil, I love your cup.


I was wondering what Bonnie meant by jelly rolls now I think I understand . I'm thinking they are what we call Swiss rolls . One of the first things I learned how to bake


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another language difference....just realised what you call a jelly roll is our swiss roll!


Snap Kate we must have been wondering at the same time????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ! His breeder was telling me how one of his several sisters is now predicting when her master is having an epileptic fit- must be very comforting for him, to have the extra warning.


Amazing! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just finishing my blanket . Had to cut it a bit shorter than I wanted as I ran out of cream colour but it's still cot / pram size
> How have things been with your daughter living there ? Good I hope


Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Will you let me know how you get on with that Cathy as I was thinking the same thing .


I doubt I will use it much Sonja... I dont bookmark a lot. But when I do I bookmark a page on my laptop not really on KP. Hopefully someone else here uses "my pages: and can give you advice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


Good for you Cathy hopefully not long to go now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes . Quin looks ready for summer . I'm glad you are finally getting some nice warm weather , here it's pretty miserable and the rain that was forecast has finally turned up . On a good note I finished my blanket , I really liked making the frilly border think I will use that again and over on main I've spotted a link to a gorgeous crochet blanket that I might try and make.


Ditto to Agnes.... and Sonja I love your blanket, well done! Was the frilly border on u tube?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn
> 
> Sonja, lovely blanket.
> 
> ...


Aaaww, she is adorable. Lovely photo! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> The reason for my sore knees and back tonight lol :sm16:


Dont they just love it when you "get down' with them and play? They are lovely photos, great memories and worth the pain? Yes. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


Sounds like it just as well you don't have much longer left (I'm assuming the move is still going ahead?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


Sounds like it's about time for her to move (I assume it is still going ahead?)

looked at the first one wasn't there! But now it is.

Guess I should find something to eat. David is not here and I couldn't be bothered doing anything on my very limited cooking facilities.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I left she was being prepared for bed.
> Saturday Vicky is bringing her to the football. So I guess I need to go and buy yarn to knit a red white and blue hat. Must have her showing her true colours after all!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally got some more formal photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. There are quite a few where they are being goofy, but I like this one to be framed for up on the wall.


Gorgeous! They will look lovely framed. :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, hope you get your heat & hot water fixed soon.
> 
> KathleenDoris, hope your daughter is feeling better soon & you get a break from babysitting, the longest I've had my GKs is 3 days & by then I'm ready for them to go home for a while, they are just so busy..
> 
> Mary, it's wonderful that both parents could get away to attend Faiths graduation & that arrangements can be made for her schooling next year. Do they expect her health to improve or is she like Bella? It's good Bella is showing some improvement& may get home soon. It would be so much easier on the family to at least be in one place.


Faith will never be cured. Treatments every 3weeks at the hospital. She use to do every 4 weeks at home but it became ineffective so now she does different treatment at the hospital. She was in the hospital for a week this winter due to getting the flu. It is hard for her to fight any illness. Kristen is looking forward to eating a meal at home with her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another language difference....just realised what you call a jelly roll is our swiss roll!


yes --- same thing. I suppose we'd call it a swiss roll if we used a custard or something other than jelly in the middle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering what Bonnie meant by jelly rolls now I think I understand . I'm thinking they are what we call Swiss rolls . One of the first things I learned how to bake


I didn't learn to bake one while growing up either at school or 4-H meetings. I do know that sometimes the cake part would crack and Mom would get upset that she had done something wrong (let it get too cool?) and it would throw her whole day off---she was a whiz of a baker with especially breads and pies and specialty items that her Mom had made (date bar cookies and date filled cookies were some of my favorites) and if it didn't go well, she'd be upset with herself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


that's good - the place can't become available too soon. Will she have lots of things that she'll need to move?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! They will look lovely framed. :sm11:


I'm very happy with them. I'm hoping to get some more updated photos when we're at the family reunion. We'll leave in 3 weeks..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly, not very likely, from here, Winter has definitely struck!


It sure has here too. It was foggy here until nearly lunchtime and it only got to 12c..... this is bit much for the START of Winter! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy , Margaret , Julie and Fan will be thinking the opposite , that it's rather chilly ????
> Here we didn't even reach double figures , add the wind chill and sea fret in made it feel really chilly .


 :sm24: Thats for sure. 16c in Summer? :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We got up to 18C today and Luke was in the new paddling pool.....although we did put out the old one before deciding that it was way too small and a trip into town to get another was required!


He sure looks like he is having a great time! Wow the time has just flown by so fast. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


Great to hear that Bella will be able to go home sometime soon. She has been through so so much poor little thing. The parents must be exhausted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm back with the yarn for the hat for Saturday- doubt whether it will get a lot of wear but hoping that there will be enough for another hat next year. For some reason I didn't go to the closest place to me but where I went first someone reminded me that Spotlight had 30% off yarn so I went there as well and got the right colours for half what i had just paid. So soon will take the other back.


Good bargain. :sm11: Are you still having physio for your ankle?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.
> 
> Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it's about time for her to move (I assume it is still going ahead?)
> 
> looked at the first one wasn't there! But now it is.
> 
> Guess I should find something to eat. David is not here and I couldn't be bothered doing anything on my very limited cooking facilities.


Oh Yes its still going ahead!! Thank goodness. I kind of got used to having the house to myself for the last 12 months and am looking forward to it again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's good - the place can't become available too soon. Will she have lots of things that she'll need to move?


She has quite a bit but has friends that will help. I guess I will be having Serena the day of the moving. Which would be the easier option actually for me. I get the fun. 
:sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope. Will be using Jaquard acid dye, stainless steel pots, heat source (have hot plates so we can do it on the covered portion of the deck), etc..


RookieRetiree said:


> Is it one of the processes that uses Kool-Aid?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good bargain. :sm11: Are you still having physio for your ankle?


Next visit tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Yes its still going ahead!! Thank goodness. I kind of got used to having the house to myself for the last 12 months and am looking forward to it again.


A couple of weeks sound sOK but much more hard. But you can enjoy Serena knwing it is only for a limited time. Wonder how DD will cope with only herself and Serena?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your falling again. Wonder if there is a very slight dip in the pavement; something not very noticeable. Hope you will heal quickly; sending you lots of healing prayers for it.



machriste said:


> Wonderful photos!
> 
> Working full days today and tomorrow while the boss goes fishing in Canada. Don't mind it, except that I miss my Thursday am swim!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have natural gas and electric bills both on a budget program and combined still are paying just under $400 a month combined. Yes, the house is big but the high bill is mainly due to poor insulation. We've had insulation blown into the ceiling years ago but really need it in the walls and floors. DH said the issue with him putting it under the floors is difficult because being such an old old house the floor joists aren't even and the insulation will have to be pieced difficultly. Oh well....such is life.



KateB said:


> That's how ours works too, but we have been paying over £200 per month for gas and electricity combined, so I am hopeful that this will drop. The house is quite big (7 rooms not counting the kitchen and bathrooms) but I still think that was an awful lot - and we have checked out other suppliers. Our old system meant that we could not have the heating on without also having the hot water on and vice versa, but now we should be able to run them independently, plus we'll have an app on our phones which lets us switch the heating on or off whilst we are away from home!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work.


tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice mug. I like mugs like that...inspirational.


darowil said:


> Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.
> 
> Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've also wanted to try making one of these but imagine myself having it tear all to pieces....LOL. Maybe someday I'll try it.


RookieRetiree said:


> yes --- same thing. I suppose we'd call it a swiss roll if we used a custard or something other than jelly in the middle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was also 38 tourists shot dead there by a gunman too .


I think that may be the attack I was thinking of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


Not long to go now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> yes --- same thing. I suppose we'd call it a swiss roll if we used a custard or something other than jelly in the middle.


And of course to us, your jelly is more accurately JAM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure has here too. It was foggy here until nearly lunchtime and it only got to 12c..... this is bit much for the START of Winter! :sm06:


Our highs yesterday and today are around 14, but add in a little wind and you can feel the ice further south!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my Mom making jelly rolls with the homemade strawberry jam. I've never tried to make one, but I'm sure it takes some skill to do that roll up - Mom used a powdered sugared towel and now when I see a chef make sushi, it reminds me of how she used to roll it up. Maybe it's something I should challenge myself to someday. Don't know why I'm more adventuresome with meals than I am with desserts?!


I've made jelly rolls and find the trick to rolling is not to go too fast and not let it cool too much before rolling or it cracks. I've been able to do it, so anyone can. Haha.

And I am more adventurous with desserts than with meals...DD is pretty adventurous with all her cooking. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made jelly rolls and find the trick to rolling is not to go too fast and not let it cool too much before rolling or it cracks. I've been able to do it, so anyone can. Haha.
> 
> And I am more adventurous with desserts than with meals...DD is pretty adventurous with all her cooking. :sm02:


I love a Swiss Roll with Chocolate sponge, and a mock cream filling- but it is absolutely ages since I last bothered- especially as I could not share it with Ringo.

Time to head back to bed- I am getting cold- the overnight temperature was expected to be around 7 degrees


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I belong to Facebook page for people who grew up in Iowa and they were talking of being out morel mushroom hunting. I didn't know what it was -- I guess my Mom didn't like them or we would have been all over that. We went searching for while strawberries, blueberries, mulberries and asparagus each Spring.


I have cousins in Indiana who hunt morels but we never did. We did however go out for poke greens! You have to get them when they're young, and I'm not sure what other name the plant has, but mature plants have purple berries and are toxic. I remember cutting asparagus as well, but that grew close to the house, so not really a hunt. Wild berries were an all year thing--well, three seasons anyway. Blackberries in summer were the best!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to Agnes.... and Sonja I love your blanket, well done! Was the frilly border on u tube?


I was watching videos of Russian crochet on YouTube last night. There's great stuff! I may try some of those edgings and flowers.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Gotta love the grandkids! Here's a good excuse for next time. My Chiropractor actually gave me permission to work on more than one project at a time. Work on 2 with different needle sizes to keep your hands from cramping and your shoulders from getting too tight. So, next time, tell him your doctor told you you have to take turns with your projects to keep your hands feeling good!


I will remember that one! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course to us, your jelly is more accurately JAM!


Terms are always interesting! To me, jelly is made from juice, sugar, and gelatin or pectin. Jam is like jelly but includes bits of fruit, and preserves are just fruit and sugar. Different terminology for things has always fascinated me...guess that's why I became an English major! :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get good results.


Thanks, I did. No sign of any recurrence and I don't have to go back for another year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get good results Liz


Thanks, Sonja, I did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me, too!


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they won three and lost two - were fifth out of 14 which was not too bad i thought. --- sam


Darn good, I'd say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got home from the 8th grade graduation. It was so good to see Scott and Kristin both attending Faith's graduation. They stacked the nurses for Bella's care today with nurses that new Bella well and that Bella does well with so that they could both get away for a short bit of time. They will eat dinner with their children and then both head back to the hospital tonight. That is a 2 hour drive back to the hospital so they will get there hopefully by midnight. They are being educated on what care Bella will need when she does return home. It is exciting to hear that they are starting to train and prepare to come home. It will be a while yet as they have to gut her room at home and prepare for all the extra equipment that will come home with her. She will have a home IV pole with monitors as well. Basically a thorough cleaning will take place and major rearranging so that Bella can be mobile. DS#1 took pictures with his cell phone so that we can share them with the family from tonight's graduation. The snacks that I took 2 weeks ago are still getting the family along and Scott thinks they may have enough to get them through another week yet. That is good to know. They also said that they have been enjoying the cards from all over the world. They even got a card from Australia today. It is making the parents' day and Bella is enjoying opening all the cards as well. I know that some people here have contributed to their joy and have helped to brighten these people's days. Thanks so much and know that it does make a difference.


How wonderful that Scott and Kirsten were able to attend Faith's graduation. I hope you will post a photo. They must be so happy to know that Bella should be able to come home soon. What a relief it will be for all of them to be home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my afternoon and evening. Arriana had a special request when she saw my bracelet!
> 
> Edit: WooHoo! Photo posted first try, and from my phone even!


Did you make the jewellery? Very nice. I'm sure Arriana's request was one for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja, I did.


Hooooraay that is good news Liz . I'm so happy for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course to us, your jelly is more accurately JAM!


I don't think we would want to put jelly in a Swiss Roll!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Terms are always interesting! To me, jelly is made from juice, sugar,and gelatin or pectin. Jam is like jelly but includes bits of fruit, and preserves are just fruit and sugar. Different terminology for things has always fascinated me...guess that's why I became an English major! :sm23:


Jam is fruit, sugar and maybe pectin depending on the fruit as some have enough naturally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I did. No sign of any recurrence and I don't have to go back for another year.


 :sm24: WooHoo! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, thats beautiful bead work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.
> 
> Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


Very nice mug.

It is very rarely humid here


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course to us, your jelly is more accurately JAM!


For my Mom's absolutely as the entire berries were used pulp, seeds and all for the jam --- what some may call natural preserves since she only used as much sugar as necessary. I have had these rolls made, however, with just the jellied syrup so would be truly jelly rolls. I think once the home-made jars were gone, she would use grape jelly -- she even made a peanut butter and jelly version one time---it was a big hit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my Mom making jelly rolls with the homemade strawberry jam. I've never tried to make one, but I'm sure it takes some skill to do that roll up - Mom used a powdered sugared towel and now when I see a chef make sushi, it reminds me of how she used to roll it up. Maybe it's something I should challenge myself to someday. Don't know why I'm more adventuresome with meals than I am with desserts?!
> 
> The potato vegetable soup turned out great. I left some if as broth soup to take over to daughter today (she's finding out that dairy doesn't agree with her too much anymore) but made ours a creamed version. For just using up whatever was in the crisper simmered in chicken stock, it is tasty.
> 
> I couldn't help but think of my dear friends on here when I saw Tim Horton coffee for sale at our grocers. There aren't any Tim Horton's around me, but I was able to go to one near Sam's. Darowil, I love your cup.


The jelly roll is easy enough, I also put icing sugar on a tea towel, then sprinkle icing sugar on the cake too, & roll up with the towel inside the cake. You must do it soon as the cake comes from the oven or it will crack. It's not difficult, I just find it messy. You should try it. I got the recipe from a Robin Hood cooking booklet.

JellyRoll

4 eggs, beat til fluffy,
Add 3/4 cup sugar & beat on high 5 minutes
Add 3/4 cup flour & 3/4 teaspoon baking powder

Spray cookie sheet with Pam, cover with wax paper also sprayed with Pam.
Bake @ 400F for 14 minutes. Immediately turn out onto tea towel sprinkled with icing sugar, sprinkle cake with icing sugar & roll up until cool. Then fill.

I use Rasberry freezer jam, then a layer of cool whip 
Or
Lemon Filling
I package Jello lemon pie filling
1 egg
1 cup sugar
1.5 cups water
Cook until thick & let cool
Spread on cake followed by a layer of Coolwhip or whipped cream

The lemon one doesn't freeze so we always eat it right away & I freeze the rasberry ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think we would want to put jelly in a Swiss Roll!


Would that be "petroleum jelly"? Our vaseline? Nope, sure wouldn't put that in a Swiss Roll.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If the temperature was 18 c here we would think summer had come ????


Do you not get any really warm weather there either? I think I'll take my long cold winters, at least I get I " real" summer most years.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another language difference....just realised what you call a jelly roll is our swiss roll!


Yes, that's it but I put whipped cream in it too, must be really fattening????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would that be "petroleum jelly"? Our vaseline? Nope, sure wouldn't put that in a Swiss Roll.


I thought it was what we'd call jello. Eww, either way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


When does she get her new place? Hopefully your tongue doesn't fall off from biting it before then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't learn to bake one while growing up either at school or 4-H meetings. I do know that sometimes the cake part would crack and Mom would get upset that she had done something wrong (let it get too cool?) and it would throw her whole day off---she was a whiz of a baker with especially breads and pies and specialty items that her Mom had made (date bar cookies and date filled cookies were some of my favorites) and if it didn't go well, she'd be upset with herself.


My DH loves those oatmeal date sandwich cookies, another thing that's a pain to make. I should make some again, haven't in a longtime. I kind of forgot about them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The jelly roll is easy enough, I also put icing sugar on a tea towel, then sprinkle icing sugar on the cake too, & roll up with the towel inside the cake. You must do it soon as the cake comes from the oven or it will crack. It's not difficult, I just find it messy. You should try it. I got the recipe from a Robin Hood cooking booklet.
> 
> JellyRoll
> 
> ...


Thank you - I will try to make one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I did. No sign of any recurrence and I don't have to go back for another year.


Great news????( that's supposed to be a happy dance, you would think with 100's of little photos there would be one for that)????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jam is fruit, sugar and maybe pectin depending on the fruit as some have enough naturally.


Here, jelly is made with juice only, jam from the whole fruit, the sugar & pectin if needed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would that be "petroleum jelly"? Our vaseline? Nope, sure wouldn't put that in a Swiss Roll.


Or maybe Jello? Yuk, would be a watery mess I think!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you - I will try to make one!


My oldest son always requests a lemon one be as his birthday cake. I sent 1/2 the lemon one home with him last night when he stopped by.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not get any really warm weather there either? I think I'll take my long cold winters, at least I get I " real" summer most years.????


We do get warm weather but with us being an island the weather isn't constant . Summer is not 3 month of sunny summer weather it's days and then a miserable day then some warm days then miserable days . I think Sweden also gets better more consistant summers than here . 18 c can feel very warm here for some reason especially if the sky is clear blue and the sun is in full view


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Can I say I will be glad when this day is over nothing bad happened just a series of little niggly irritations , starting with the weather being freezing , then youngest decided to come shopping with me which isn't a bad thing but my shopping bill almost doubles . Plus he decided we should have hunters chicken followed by fruit upside down cake and proceeded to find all the ingredients (have I said how much I dislike cooking ) that I usually conveniently forget , so home to cooking and baking it is ???? Then tried to get online on to an account that had decided to freeze me out of its own free will, kept telling me I had to sign in all my details again including account number which I couldn't do because the number was on the account I was trying to open took me over a hour to finally get it sorted 
Any one else argue with their computers? ????
I am now going to walk the dog then home to cuppa , cake, knitting and no moving


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have cousins in Indiana who hunt morels but we never did. We did however go out for poke greens! You have to get them when they're young, and I'm not sure what other name the plant has, but mature plants have purple berries and are toxic. I remember cutting asparagus as well, but that grew close to the house, so not really a hunt. Wild berries were an all year thing--well, three seasons anyway. Blackberries in summer were the best!


Blackberries are so special- but no longer wise in NZ, IF you can find them at all, they have most likely been sprayed with some highly toxic poison or other! We have many many fungi, but I always worry about wild ones- when toxic, they are so deadly! Never come across wild Asparagus, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Terms are always interesting! To me, jelly is made from juice, sugar, and gelatin or pectin. Jam is like jelly but includes bits of fruit, and preserves are just fruit and sugar. Different terminology for things has always fascinated me...guess that's why I became an English major! :sm23:


That is interesting, and now I am curious to know if your definition is US wide?! Because I distinguish a jam from a jelly along exactly those lines. BUT a jelly is also made from gelatine (calf's foot), most commonly sweet but can also be the savoury Aspic jelly. Is that what is called Jello in the US?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I did sleep well.
Tami, what lovely bracelets! Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think we would want to put jelly in a Swiss Roll!


Indeed not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For my Mom's absolutely as the entire berries were used pulp, seeds and all for the jam --- what some may call natural preserves since she only used as much sugar as necessary. I have had these rolls made, however, with just the jellied syrup so would be truly jelly rolls. I think once the home-made jars were gone, she would use grape jelly -- she even made a peanut butter and jelly version one time---it was a big hit.


Not sure if I would go for the Peanut Butter one!? I am sure Sam would love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would that be "petroleum jelly"? Our vaseline? Nope, sure wouldn't put that in a Swiss Roll.


No, jelly commonly is I think what you call jello.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can I say I will be glad when this day is over nothing bad happened just a series of little niggly irritations , starting with the weather being freezing , then youngest decided to come shopping with me which isn't a bad thing but my shopping bill almost doubles . Plus he decided we should have hunters chicken followed by fruit upside down cake and proceeded to find all the ingredients (have I said how much I dislike cooking ) that I usually conveniently forget , so home to cooking and baking it is ???? Then tried to get online on to an account that had decided to freeze me out of its own free will, kept telling me I had to sign in all my details again including account number which I couldn't do because the number was on the account I was trying to open took me over a hour to finally get it sorted
> Any one else argue with their computers? ????
> I am now going to walk the dog then home to cuppa , cake, knitting and no moving


Hope that is how it worked out for you, Sonja! As it is now approaching 7 pm., for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I did sleep well.
> Tami, what lovely bracelets! Great job.


I am glad! I am sleeping a lot better now, too- last night we should have got down to 7 degrees (C) and I actually used the electric blanket to keep the bed warm through my mid-night wake-up time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, great news!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blackberries are so special- but no longer wise in NZ, IF you can find them at all, they have most likely been sprayed with some highly toxic poison or other! We have many many fungi, but I always worry about wild ones- when toxic, they are so deadly! Never come across wild Asparagus, though!


We have just planted two blackberry bushes in the garden, allegedly thornless varieties, which will be a blessing, if they produce fruit. Up until now, we have gathered wild blackberries from the park in the village. We know they are not sprayed with pesticides, but some are quite close to a busy road, so there are always some doubts about pollutants from exhausts. We already have a couple of black currant bushes, which produce enough fruit for a few pounds of jam each year, and two gooseberry bushes, which give us enough for a few pies and crumbles. It can be quite hard to find these fruits in the shops, and when you can, they are in tiny quantities at very high prices. Our apple tree is prolific most years, so we give away much of its produce, but the soft fruit just gives us a taste of the flavours we miss from childhood.

I have always been wary of fungi found wild. If you are knowledgable, I am sure there are some real treats to be had, but I would be afraid of making a mistake. As a child, I used to help pick samphire from the marshes, which we ate at home as a vegetable. These days, it has become fashionable and is offered in upmarket food shops for quite a lot of money! We also used to pick wild something called 'markrey', which I have never seen since. It was a sort of spinach type plant, and that name is probably a dialect word - I am guessing at the spelling, because I have never seen it written down.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can I say I will be glad when this day is over nothing bad happened just a series of little niggly irritations , starting with the weather being freezing , then youngest decided to come shopping with me which isn't a bad thing but my shopping bill almost doubles . Plus he decided we should have hunters chicken followed by fruit upside down cake and proceeded to find all the ingredients (have I said how much I dislike cooking ) that I usually conveniently forget , so home to cooking and baking it is ???? Then tried to get online on to an account that had decided to freeze me out of its own free will, kept telling me I had to sign in all my details again including account number which I couldn't do because the number was on the account I was trying to open took me over a hour to finally get it sorted
> Any one else argue with their computers? ????
> I am now going to walk the dog then home to cuppa , cake, knitting and no moving


I know how you feel about that shopping trip! I took my grandson with me on Tuesday, and couldn't believe the stuff that ended up in the trolley! A coconut? A carton of custard? Not to mention biscuits, then more biscuits. At least I managed to get the items I really did need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can I say I will be glad when this day is over nothing bad happened just a series of little niggly irritations , starting with the weather being freezing , then youngest decided to come shopping with me which isn't a bad thing but my shopping bill almost doubles . Plus he decided we should have hunters chicken followed by fruit upside down cake and proceeded to find all the ingredients (have I said how much I dislike cooking ) that I usually conveniently forget , so home to cooking and baking it is ???? Then tried to get online on to an account that had decided to freeze me out of its own free will, kept telling me I had to sign in all my details again including account number which I couldn't do because the number was on the account I was trying to open took me over a hour to finally get it sorted
> Any one else argue with their computers? ????
> I am now going to walk the dog then home to cuppa , cake, knitting and no moving


I frequently argue with whatever appliance, computers included which don't obey me!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A mixed day for me, I washed the baby blanket I finally finished and decided to get on with one of the crochet ones on my list, only I can't find the patterns for three of them, but found it and yarn for another. Then spent over an hour searching for my crochet hooks which I have finally found. Now I don't feel like doing anything but having a nap. The weather is dry but cold and dreary again which doesn't help. Will get some dinner and see how I feel then. Hope all have as good a day as possible. Prayers for all in need of them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I did sleep well.
> Tami, what lovely bracelets! Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have just planted two blackberry bushes in the garden, allegedly thornless varieties, which will be a blessing, if they produce fruit. Up until now, we have gathered wild blackberries from the park in the village. We know they are not sprayed with pesticides, but some are quite close to a busy road, so there are always some doubts about pollutants from exhausts. We already have a couple of black currant bushes, which produce enough fruit for a few pounds of jam each year, and two gooseberry bushes, which give us enough for a few pies and crumbles. It can be quite hard to find these fruits in the shops, and when you can, they are in tiny quantities at very high prices. Our apple tree is prolific most years, so we give away much of its produce, but the soft fruit just gives us a taste of the flavours we miss from childhood.
> 
> I have always been wary of fungi found wild. If you are knowledgable, I am sure there are some real treats to be had, but I would be afraid of making a mistake. As a child, I used to help pick samphire from the marshes, which we ate at home as a vegetable. These days, it has become fashionable and is offered in upmarket food shops for quite a lot of money! We also used to pick wild something called 'markrey', which I have never seen since. It was a sort of spinach type plant, and that name is probably a dialect word - I am guessing at the spelling, because I have never seen it written down.


I am not planting ANYTHING precious, because of the threat of the building coming in on my big patch- Ringo will loose a huge amount of territory, when it does happen- the only space I have at present away from where the builders will dump there timber, is also not very sunny- especially now as we approach the solstice.
I have just heard birdsong (a thrush) the radio program is kicking into life- 6am., I must take my meds- there is a chance it may have frosted over night, I will let Ringo out, and take a look, but close the sittingroom door behind me- to keep in the warmth from the heater. Time also for a cuppa and some breakfast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> A mixed day for me, I washed the baby blanket I finally finished and decided to get on with one of the crochet ones on my list, only I can't find the patterns for three of them, but found it and yarn for another. Then spent over an hour searching for my crochet hooks which I have finally found. Now I don't feel like doing anything but having a nap. The weather is dry but cold and dreary again which doesn't help. Will get some dinner and see how I feel then. Hope all have as good a day as possible. Prayers for all in need of them.


It is all part of the aftermath of moving- it takes time to get really organised, but you WILL get there! Hoping dinner was enjoyable, and nourishing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope that is how it worked out for you, Sonja! As it is now approaching 7 pm., for you!


I'm sat down with cuppa , cake and knitting watching an old repeat of heartbeat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely mug and describes us perfectly. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.
> 
> Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could do with 70's year around with a 90° day thrown in here and there. --- sam



agnescr said:


> No Sam that would suit me to a T,if it stayed about the 70's all year round that would do me , I was brought up in the tropics and have never got used to being cold


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how often do you have a scorcher? 80° is just a nice summer day here. --- sam



KateB said:


> If we hit 25 it counts as a scorcher and people start moaning that it's too hot! I love it around 18 - 20C.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

C


Kathleendoris said:


> We have just planted two blackberry bushes in the garden, allegedly thornless varieties, which will be a blessing, if they produce fruit. Up until now, we have gathered wild blackberries from the park in the village. We know they are not sprayed with pesticides, but some are quite close to a busy road, so there are always some doubts about pollutants from exhausts. We already have a couple of black currant bushes, which produce enough fruit for a few pounds of jam each year, and two gooseberry bushes, which give us enough for a few pies and crumbles. It can be quite hard to find these fruits in the shops, and when you can, they are in tiny quantities at very high prices. Our apple tree is prolific most years, so we give away much of its produce, but the soft fruit just gives us a taste of the flavours we miss from childhood.
> 
> I have always been wary of fungi found wild. If you are knowledgable, I am sure there are some real treats to be had, but I would be afraid of making a mistake. As a child, I used to help pick samphire from the marshes, which we ate at home as a vegetable. These days, it has become fashionable and is offered in upmarket food shops for quite a lot of money! We also used to pick wild something called 'markrey', which I have never seen since. It was a sort of spinach type plant, and that name is probably a dialect word - I am guessing at the spelling, because I have never seen it written down.


 Used to go foraging in the forest all the time as a child with dad and sister . Wild berries are a lot more tastier . 
Sister still goes she has been eating and cooking with wild mushrooms for nearly 50 years now , I couldn't pick the mushrooms as there is sometimes not much difference between the ones that you can eat and the ones you shouldn't eat if you want to keep living


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds always work together. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Snap Kate we must have been wondering at the same time????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well the first 2 weeks were better than I expected but last few days.... well lets just say there has been a fair bit of attitude and assuming I am the live in babysitter... I am getting good at saying no and out I go visiting. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i will rethink my vacation plans. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think that may be the attack I was thinking of!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news budasha - good for you. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, I did. No sign of any recurrence and I don't have to go back for another year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have just planted two blackberry bushes in the garden, allegedly thornless varieties, which will be a blessing, if they produce fruit. Up until now, we have gathered wild blackberries from the park in the village. We know they are not sprayed with pesticides, but some are quite close to a busy road, so there are always some doubts about pollutants from exhausts. We already have a couple of black currant bushes, which produce enough fruit for a few pounds of jam each year, and two gooseberry bushes, which give us enough for a few pies and crumbles. It can be quite hard to find these fruits in the shops, and when you can, they are in tiny quantities at very high prices. Our apple tree is prolific most years, so we give away much of its produce, but the soft fruit just gives us a taste of the flavours we miss from childhood.
> 
> I have always been wary of fungi found wild. If you are knowledgable, I am sure there are some real treats to be had, but I would be afraid of making a mistake. As a child, I used to help pick samphire from the marshes, which we ate at home as a vegetable. These days, it has become fashionable and is offered in upmarket food shops for quite a lot of money! We also used to pick wild something called 'markrey', which I have never seen since. It was a sort of spinach type plant, and that name is probably a dialect word - I am guessing at the spelling, because I have never seen it written down.


I have several blackberry bushes that have been in the garden for at least 8 yrs, so far no berries, apparently berries come on canes that grew last year, this is the first year I managed to keep the moose & deer off them but some don't have any sign of life????, I'm about ready to give up!
My Haskap trees are loaded with berries thus year. I need to get the netting over them as the birds will take them all the instant they are close to ripe!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> C
> 
> Used to go foraging in the forest all the time as a child with dad and sister . Wild berries are a lot more tastier .
> Sister still goes she has been eating and cooking with wild mushrooms for nearly 50 years now , I couldn't pick the mushrooms as there is sometimes not much difference between the ones that you can eat and the ones you shouldn't eat if you want to keep living


DH picks mushrooms but I never would as I'm not sure what is good.
I do pick Wild Saskatoons, wild blueberries & high bush cranberries, so much more flavour than tame varieties


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have aspic and we have jello - two distinct items. jello comes in flavors. i am not fond of anything in aspic. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is interesting, and now I am curious to know if your definition is US wide?! Because I distinguish a jam from a jelly along exactly those lines. BUT a jelly is also made from gelatine (calf's foot), most commonly sweet but can also be the savoury Aspic jelly. Is that what is called Jello in the US?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe - i put it in the same category as pb&j pizza - have never had either - they don't sound just right.. maybe i am just fussy - pb&j belongs on bread or toast. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if I would go for the Peanut Butter one!? I am sure Sam would love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great beading, very pretty.

MaChristie, I'm glad you didn't do major harm when you fell

Sunny & nice here this morning.
ive been cleaning & doing laundry, exciting life????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sat down with cuppa , cake and knitting watching an old repeat of heartbeat


Sounds good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i will rethink my vacation plans. lol --- sam


Most of North Africa is in political upheaval! NZ in February is a fairly good bet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have aspic and we have jello - two distinct items. jello comes in flavors. i am not fond of anything in aspic. --- sam


It really does depend on what you have chosen to put in your Aspic! I love a good one- can even eat beetroot in Aspic, and I think it looks so good when you have slices of boiled egg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe - i put it in the same category as pb&j pizza - have never had either - they don't sound just right.. maybe i am just fussy - pb&j belongs on bread or toast. --- sam


Oh dear, Fuddy Duddy, AND now Fussy Daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, Fuddy Duddy, AND now Fussy Daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!


Definitley a fussy duddy : :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitley a fussy duddy : :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Haskap trees are loaded with berries thus year. I need to get the netting over them as the birds will take them all the instant they are close to ripe!


for you to try bonnie -

Haskapa No-Bake Berry Cheesecake

This no-bake layered cheesecake recipe is easy to make and will impress your friends and family every time.	
This recipe is lovely to serve all year round using Haskapa products that add a unique berry flavour.

Servings	4

Ingredients

Crust Ingredients:

3/4 cup graham cracker crumbs
1/4 cup melted butter
2 tbsp brown sugar, packed
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
pinch of salt

Filling Ingredients:

1/4 cup Water
1 tbsp unflavoured gelatin
1 1/2 cups plain cream cheese
3/4 cup heavy whipping cream
1/4 cup Sugar
3 tbsp Lemon juice
3/4 tbsp Haskapa Juice
1 tbsp Haskapa Jam
1/2 cup Haskapa Compote

Instructions

For Crust:

1. In a small bowl add graham cracker crumbs, melted butter, brown sugar, vanilla extract and salt. Stir until crumbs are moist. In 4 small clear dessert glasses or bowls, press two tablespoons of crust mixture into the bottom of each dish. Refrigerate to cool.

For Filling:

1. Pour 1/4 cup cold water into small saucepan; sprinkle gelatin over the water, stir and let stand for 10 minutes.

2. Stir over very low heat just until gelatin dissolves. Set aside.

3. Blend room temperature cream cheese using hand mixer or stand mixer for 3-4 minutes.

4. With the mixer still running add sugar, whipping cream and lemon juice blend until smooth.

5. Continue blending and pour cooled gelatin over cream cheese mixture until mixed thoroughly about 1 - 2 minutes.

6. Divide cream cheese mixture evenly into 3 small mixing bowls.

7. Add Haskapa Jam to one bowl of plain cheesecake mixture and stir until blended.

8. Add Haskapa Juice into the next bowl of plain cream cheese mixture and stir until blended.

9. Leave the last bowl of cream cheese mixture plain.

Dessert Layering:

1. Remove dessert bowls with crust from fridge.

2. Place 1-2 tablespoon Haskapa Compote over each crust (just enough to cover crust based on your dessert dish).

3. Pour Haskapa Jam cheese cake filling over the compote to show 1/2 inch thick layer. Place back in fridge until set (15 minutes).

4. Remove dessert dishes from fridge and repeat with Haskapa Juice cream cheese filling.* Place back in fridge to set for 15 minutes.

5. Remove from fridge and repeat with plain cream cheese filling.

6. Place back in fridge to set or until ready to serve.

7. Before serving, place 1 tablespoon Haskapa Compote on the top of the finished cheesecakes.

Cheesecakes can be kept refrigerated for up to 2 days covered before serving.
Recipe Notes: * If reserved cheesecake begins to set in bowls as layers are cooling, place in microwave for 30 seconds to soften prior to pouring in layers in dessert dishes.

http://haskapa.com/recipe/haskapa-no-bake-berry-cheesecake/

HASKAPA MIXED BERRY COMPOTE

A compote is a preparation of fruit (whole or in pieces) simmered in a sugar syrup. Berry compotes are easy to make and embrace the delicious flavours of fresh berries all year around. It's delicious served warm straight after cooking or kept cold in your fridge to add to multiple recipes. Try adding it to a parfait, or a spectacular dessert like the Haskapa No-Bake Berry Cheesecake.

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups frozen mixed berries
1 1/4 cups fresh raspberries
1 1/4 cups fresh pitted cherries
1/3 cup Haskapa Maple Syrup
1/2 cup Haskapa Jam
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp ground cinnamon
pinch of salt

Instructions

1. In a large saucepan add mixed berries, 1 cup raspberries, 1 cup cherries, Haskapa Maple Syrup, Haskapa Jam, vanilla, cinnamon and salt.

2. Slowly bring to the boil, turn the heat down to a gentle simmer. Cover with lid and cook for an additional 10 minutes* or until berries soften and liquid reduces by half.

3. Add remaining fresh berries, stir gently and cool.

Recipe Notes: *Frozen berries can be used instead of fresh berries. Cooking time should be increased by 5 minutes to reduce liquid.

http://haskapa.com/recipe/haskapa-mixed-berry-compote/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially Auckland! --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Most of North Africa is in political upheaval! NZ in February is a fairly good bet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you to try bonnie -
> 
> Haskapa No-Bake Berry Cheesecake
> 
> ...


Sam, you are kind, how you find these bits and pieces for us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more like fussy sam. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, Fuddy Duddy, AND now Fussy Daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> especially Auckland! --- sam


You would be sure of a bed, between me and Fan!

(just the problem of getting you and your oxygen supply over the Pacific!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you - it's fun coming up with them. i had never seen this kind of berry so i googled it - and there was the recipe. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, you are kind, how you find these bits and pieces for us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> more like fussy sam. lol --- sam


I stand corrected! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you - it's fun coming up with them. i had never seen this kind of berry so i googled it - and there was the recipe. --- sam


Which is why we all love you!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe - i put it in the same category as pb&j pizza - have never had either - they don't sound just right.. maybe i am just fussy - pb&j belongs on bread or toast. --- sam


The best thing on toast is butter and crabapple jelly, which is almost imposable to make now as most of the crabapple trees have vanished,which is a great pity

:sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You would be sure of a bed, between me and Fan!
> 
> (just the problem of getting you and your oxygen supply over the Pacific!)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, a chilly one too. I put my head out the door to check for frost but none although feels cold enough for one. Sunny day ahead which is much better than rain.
The Swiss roll sounds delicious. I have a plan to make guava jelly over the weekend. We have 2 yellow guava bushes which I harvested and put into freezer until needed. Never done it before so will be fun to try making it.
Love the pretty bracelets.
Have begun baby blanket, in soft blues and bought a nice blue green for borders.
Hot cuppa coming up, and get on with washing and housework.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Todays temperature reached 16c with a breeze, all morning taken up with knitting group,sandwich and coffee for lunch,thought I would sit and knit in the sunshine but ended up having a nap,think that might have been due to low glucose levels, so might have a problem sleeping tonight :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news budasha - good for you. --- sam


great news :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The best thing on toast is butter and crabapple jelly, which is almost imposable to make now as most of the crabapple trees have vanished,which is a great pity
> 
> :sm13:


I can't remember the last time I saw a crab apple tree- probably the one Mum planted at Rotokawa, back in the 60's before she had to move out, when dad insisted on selling up and division of the property, along with the divorce. He absolutely broke her heart. But she was a survivor. A lady to the end, although after her stroke we did not see her crafting side.

Crabapple jelly is such a treat. Likewise can't recall the last time I had any!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


I don't remember you saying- but sometimes you have biography in the middle of recipes, and I can miss it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


What a little darling! He could be a model!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a little darling! He could be a model!


Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy

This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> The best thing on toast is butter and crabapple jelly, which is almost imposable to make now as most of the crabapple trees have vanished,which is a great pity
> 
> :sm13:


You should come here Agnes there is an avenue of old houses with crabapple trees all along either side . Looks beautiful when in full bloom


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you - it's fun coming up with them. i had never seen this kind of berry so i googled it - and there was the recipe. --- sam


cant find a retailer anywhere near me, and like you I had never heard of it before


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should come here Agnes there is an avenue of old houses with crabapple trees all along either side . Looks beautiful when in full bloom


Am so jealous, not difficult to make,unique flavour I could live for a while just eating crabapple jelly on hot buttered toast and a full coffee pot


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is interesting, and now I am curious to know if your definition is US wide?! Because I distinguish a jam from a jelly along exactly those lines. BUT a jelly is also made from gelatine (calf's foot), most commonly sweet but can also be the savoury Aspic jelly. Is that what is called Jello in the US?


Anything that's made with gelatin and is sweet gets called jello (it's really a name brand, but we also call all facial tissues Kleenex, which is also a brand, and there are other things as well that get called by brand names, even if it's not the same brand). Something like aspic wouldn't be jello...not sure what it would be!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> C
> 
> Used to go foraging in the forest all the time as a child with dad and sister . Wild berries are a lot more tastier .
> Sister still goes she has been eating and cooking with wild mushrooms for nearly 50 years now , I couldn't pick the mushrooms as there is sometimes not much difference between the ones that you can eat and the ones you shouldn't eat if you want to keep living


These days I doubt I could recognize poke--I'd have to take one of my parents with me! And we never did the mushrooms because the folks didn't like them. I never ate a mushroom of any kind until I was an adult, and those came from the grocery. I don't trust my knowledge to find those that are culinary.

I did look up poke, and it seems it doesn't have a lot of names but is native to parts of North America, so not surprising if not many have heard of it. I remember it tasting rather like collard or mustard greens, though I don't think it's the same family. I know the birds love the berries, but people can't eat them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have several blackberry bushes that have been in the garden for at least 8 yrs, so far no berries, apparently berries come on canes that grew last year, this is the first year I managed to keep the moose & deer off them but some don't have any sign of life????, I'm about ready to give up!
> My Haskap trees are loaded with berries thus year. I need to get the netting over them as the birds will take them all the instant they are close to ripe!


I had never heard of Haskap trees, Bonnie, but when I googled them, the picture that came up looked like something I have seen in gardening catalogues. I think they are described as Honeyberries, which would be reasonable as the Haskap appears to be a variety of honeysuckle. I don't know anyone who has tried to grow them here, and I have certainly never tasted them. I must look out for them in future.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitley a fussy duddy : :sm04:


I'm the first to admit I'm a horribly picky eater...think it comes from all the things I had to eat as a kid. (liver...shudder)

Agnes, you have some beautiful grands! :sm24: They obviously got your looks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Anything that's made with gelatin and is sweet gets called jello (it's really a name brand, but we also call all facial tissues Kleenex, which is also a brand, and there are other things as well that get called by brand names, even if it's not the same brand). Something like aspic wouldn't be jello...not sure what it would be!


 :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> The best thing on toast is butter and crabapple jelly, which is almost imposable to make now as most of the crabapple trees have vanished,which is a great pity
> 
> :sm13:


I concur. We used to have a wonderful wild crabapple tree in one of the farm fields which made the most tasty crabapple jelly but it has long ago gone - fell over in a storm years ago. None of the other crab apples I've tried have given quite such exquisite flavour, though I do try out any wild ones I come across. The garden varieties of crab apple don't come near the wild ones for flavour, but then they are grown for decorative value I suppose.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


I must have missed that Sam. The last I remember you were worrying about what oxygen supply you were going to get. I'm glad you got a supply that is suitable for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


Then it's time you organised a KTP trip to the Southern Hemisphere! You could also have a long stopover in Europe. Anyone here going to win the lottery??


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Then it's time you organised a KTP trip to the Southern Hemisphere! You could also have a long stopover in Europe. Anyone here going to win the lottery??


Absolutely! I am confident of winning every single time, until I read the results and find that I haven't! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! I am confident of winning every single time, until I read the results and find that I haven't! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


And I, on the other hand, never expect to win a penny - but I haven't bought a ticket for many years now!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! I am confident of winning every single time, until I read the results and find that I haven't! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


More chance of winning the Irish lottery or the health lottery than winning on the national lottery


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some things I have been meaning to post:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually our jelly is made with the juice of the fruit and none of the "pulp/meat" of the fruit whereas our jam has bits of the fruit in it.



Lurker 2 said:


> And of course to us, your jelly is more accurately JAM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Actually our jelly is made with the juice of the fruit and none of the "pulp/meat" of the fruit whereas our jam has bits of the fruit in it.


You need to read a bit further along , Gwen! BUT we do use the word jelly for two quite separate things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe; I copied and saved it. I may just give it a try sometime this summer. Maybe fill it with a chocolate pudding......?


Bonnie7591 said:


> The jelly roll is easy enough, I also put icing sugar on a tea towel, then sprinkle icing sugar on the cake too, & roll up with the towel inside the cake. You must do it soon as the cake comes from the oven or it will crack. It's not difficult, I just find it messy. You should try it. I got the recipe from a Robin Hood cooking booklet.
> 
> JellyRoll
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the recipe; I copied and saved it. I may just give it a try sometime this summer. Maybe fill it with a chocolate pudding......?


I've made the sponge chocolate and used whipped cream for Swiss roll...yum! And I've made it with jam as well with white sponge. Now I want one! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....doesn't he just look precious! Such the little gentleman!


agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beauty! She could be a model!



agnescr said:


> Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy
> 
> This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I volunteer to win the lottery and get us all to a Europe and Southern Hemisphere KAP. Just will need to be a very large lottery. Aren't I generous! ROFLMAO!


TNS said:


> Then it's time you organised a KTP trip to the Southern Hemisphere! You could also have a long stopover in Europe. Anyone here going to win the lottery??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


Such a cutie and your granddaughter is lovely too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I read further along before posting I'll forget! LOL 


Lurker 2 said:


> You need to read a bit further along , Gwen! BUT we do use the word jelly for two quite separate things.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes I've just learned how to go back to a specific post on TP without having to search through all the pages. Now if I could just find a way to bookmark more pages without having to delete some I'll be happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I read further along before posting I'll forget! LOL


Fair enough!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Actually our jelly is made with the juice of the fruit and none of the "pulp/meat" of the fruit whereas our jam has bits of the fruit in it.


our jelly has the whole fruit cooked to a pulp,placed in a "jelly bag" and left to drip till all the juice drains out, then boiled with 1LB of sugar to each pint of liquor till it reaches setting point


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some things I have been meaning to post:


nice picture Julie...quotes so true


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really does depend on what you have chosen to put in your Aspic! I love a good one- can even eat beetroot in Aspic, and I think it looks so good when you have slices of boiled egg.


I wonder if Sam would like potted hough?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Such a cutie and your granddaughter is lovely too


thanks.........rather proud of both, other 2 grandsons are handsome as well


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> Then it's time you organised a KTP trip to the Southern Hemisphere! You could also have a long stopover in Europe. Anyone here going to win the lottery??


I keep trying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Quinn is so handsome in his suit. Your DGD is beautiful, love those eyes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very happy with them. I'm hoping to get some more updated photos when we're at the family reunion. We'll leave in 3 weeks..


It will be fun to follow your journey and see wonderful pictures of the family. Wishing you safe travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> nice picture Julie...quotes so true


Thought it interesting to see a genuine Pizza from Napoli!

I'd been meaning to post the 'mottos' for a day or two!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I wonder if Sam would like potted hough?


I wonder?! To be honest I've not had it either, but Mum was Welsh rather than a Scot. I never had Brawn until I made it myself. Although now-a-days I would be more likely to sharpen my knife and turn the Pig's Head into _'keke pua'a'_ - the Samoan version of Chinese Pork Buns.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a rhino! In the picture. I have had cataracts removed on both eyes and my sight is terrific now.'
Will take a look at the site you posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you to try bonnie -
> 
> Haskapa No-Bake Berry Cheesecake
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam, sounds good, I will try it if I get enough berries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The best thing on toast is butter and crabapple jelly, which is almost imposable to make now as most of the crabapple trees have vanished,which is a great pity
> 
> :sm13:


I still make lots of it, I'm not crazy for it but the rest of the family are. The GKs can't have a meal without a slice of bread & crabapple jelly.
The trees are becoming fewer here too which is why I was so upset with Kimber pulling out my tree that was coming so nicely????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


If we could all just win the lottery & go to all the places we dream of.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


What a handsome little man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy
> 
> This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


Pretty girl, what gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! How is everyone? Thank goodness for the sumaries lately, I've been so busy running and with the house and garden that I've not had a lot of time on line, but I've sure gotten alot done around here. 
I'm trying to get the craft room cleared out and organized, I only need about 6 more of the small clear totes I'm using to put my yarn in so that they will fit on the shelves and the cats won't be able to get into them. Carly will be here on the 16th and she'll need to be able to get to the bed at least. lol
I hope that everyone had a great Memorial DAy, David and I spent it at home, I cleaned he relaxed, but we went to the resevoir about 3 hours away on Sunday morning, we left here around 4:30am and got home around 10:30pm. On the way up a deer decided to run across the road when it was to lat e to try to stop and took off the driver side mirror and dented the back door a bit, but other than that , it got up and shook it off and left. David took his kayak out for the first couple hours after we got there, then my brother and his buddy came to shore for lunch so we went back out with them for the rest of the day, it was a gorgeous day and a lot of fun. David got two Rainbow trout, and I got a sunburn. I used sunscreen, but oh well. 
I guess since I've got about 60 pages to go till I get caught up, I'd better get started, I think I'll just start reading backward.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Anything that's made with gelatin and is sweet gets called jello (it's really a name brand, but we also call all facial tissues Kleenex, which is also a brand, and there are other things as well that get called by brand names, even if it's not the same brand). Something like aspic wouldn't be jello...not sure what it would be!


I think it's made with Knox gelatin & ?? Tomatoe juice.
Do you have Knox gelatin in the rest of the world, I know it's in some cheesecake recipes I've seen


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Going blackberry picking reminds me of childhood. We used to go out into the countryside near my aunts place in the Waikato. One vivid memory I have is finding a huge bush of them in a field, climbing the fence to get to them only to find a herd of black Angus Bulls, giving us the evil eye. So we quickly got out of there minus the delicious berries. We did find plenty though in another field, and vididly remember aunts scones loaded with fresh berry jam and cream mmmmm! Good memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely tami. great beading. --- sam


Thank you. I am making a new bracelet. The first was too small. Needed one more flag on it. And I had made sure my knots were not coming undone, so I have not taken the first one apart! I am almost finished with the second one. That is what I did at knitting group today! And she stood right next to me for the little bit that mommy and big brother were there, until it was time to go home. One more loop on an end and the clasp and it will be ready for her to wear. I may give her the other one for a doll.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had never heard of Haskap trees, Bonnie, but when I googled them, the picture that came up looked like something I have seen in gardening catalogues. I think they are described as Honeyberries, which would be reasonable as the Haskap appears to be a variety of honeysuckle. I don't know anyone who has tried to grow them here, and I have certainly never tasted them. I must look out for them in future.


Yes, when they first came out the seed catalogs called them honey berries. They were marketed as something very hardy to survive our winters. I've not had more than a handful of berries yet as last year was th first time there was any amount on the trees & the birds got them before I had a chance. I bought netting so hopefully can try them this year. I know quite a few people have planted them but not sure how successful they have been


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Look great (love the red white and blue!) and well done on psoting photos. Very easy from the phone now.


Thank you. I have never had a problem posting photos from my iPhone. In fact, that is how I post most of my photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, jelly commonly is I think what you call jello.


Our jello is made with boiling water poured into a jello powder, stirred until dissolved and then cooled until set. As Bonnie said, jelly is made with the fruit juice, fruit is cooked down and strained to remove any seeds. Takes a long time to make jelly. Friends and I decided to make red currant jelly and there is nothing worse than picking currants. We cooked the fruit for hours. Finally strained into jars. The next day, it still hadn't set so we cooked it all over again. Will never do that again. So much easier to just buy a jar. :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had thought the same- had been thinking that could have them both in pools and there she was- or not as it turned out.


 :sm02: Glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad! I am sleeping a lot better now, too- last night we should have got down to 7 degrees (C) and I actually used the electric blanket to keep the bed warm through my mid-night wake-up time.


Oh that is cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here natural gas is more than propane. I would think filling a big tank would cost much less/ Gallon than filling your BBQ tank, I know we sure get it cheaper


I would think that the big cost for natural gas for you would be in the pipelines to transport it to you out in the country. We are very close to town. That would be a long way to run the pipelines to get the natural gas to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made the sponge chocolate and used whipped cream for Swiss roll...yum! And I've made it with jam as well with white sponge. Now I want one! LOL


I used the same recipe & add 2 tablespoons of cocoa to make a chocolate cake & fill it with whipped cream or cool whip


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, great news!


Yes, I was relieved to hear the news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds perfect unless it is also humid. Then not so good.
> 
> Got this mug from a good friend for my birthday and thought how suitable for this group as well.


Perfect!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I wonder if Sam would like potted hough?


What is that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news budasha - good for you. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder?! To be honest I've not had it either, but Mum was Welsh rather than a Scot. I never had Brawn until I made it myself. Although now-a-days I would be more likely to sharpen my knife and turn the Pig's Head into _'keke pua'a'_ - the Samoan version of Chinese Pork Buns.


Braun??


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my Mom making jelly rolls with the homemade strawberry jam. I've never tried to make one, but I'm sure it takes some skill to do that roll up - Mom used a powdered sugared towel and now when I see a chef make sushi, it reminds me of how she used to roll it up. Maybe it's something I should challenge myself to someday. Don't know why I'm more adventuresome with meals than I am with desserts?!
> 
> The potato vegetable soup turned out great. I left some if as broth soup to take over to daughter today (she's finding out that dairy doesn't agree with her too much anymore) but made ours a creamed version. For just using up whatever was in the crisper simmered in chicken stock, it is tasty.
> 
> I couldn't help but think of my dear friends on here when I saw Tim Horton coffee for sale at our grocers. There aren't any Tim Horton's around me, but I was able to go to one near Sam's. Darowil, I love your cup.


Jelly rolls aren't that hard. Have you ever made a pumpkin roll? Same thing.

Glad the soup came out good. Sorry to hear that dairy isn't agreeing with your DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have several blackberry bushes that have been in the garden for at least 8 yrs, so far no berries, apparently berries come on canes that grew last year, this is the first year I managed to keep the moose & deer off them but some don't have any sign of life????, I'm about ready to give up!
> My Haskap trees are loaded with berries thus year. I need to get the netting over them as the birds will take them all the instant they are close to ripe!


I've never heard of a Haskap tree. What kind of berries are they?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH picks mushrooms but I never would as I'm not sure what is good.
> I do pick Wild Saskatoons, wild blueberries & high bush cranberries, so much more flavour than tame varieties


I had 2 high bush cranberries in my yard but never knew they were edible. I used to leave the berries on during the winter for the birds. Just think, all those years I could have been using them. They really used to stink in the spring.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here your Achilles is still a problem . I can see how being in pain , lack of sleep , and living in a building site can make you fed up and I don't suppose the winter weather will help either
> Then computer problems too that irritates me just on its own , I kept getting kicked off kp again yesterday . I thought with the update it might not happen no more but it did . Hope you felt better in yourself after you had your breakfast and coffee


Is it only KP that you keep getting kicked off of? It almost seems more like a server problem, than a KP problem. Have you cleared your cookies lately? (No, NOT the ones you eat! :sm23: )


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Tami


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami


You are welcome! You do beautiful work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our jello is made with boiling water poured into a jello powder, stirred until dissolved and then cooled until set. As Bonnie said, jelly is made with the fruit juice, fruit is cooked down and strained to remove any seeds. Takes a long time to make jelly. Friends and I decided to make red currant jelly and there is nothing worse than picking currants. We cooked the fruit for hours. Finally strained into jars. The next day, it still hadn't set so we cooked it all over again. Will never do that again. So much easier to just buy a jar. :sm09:


You can add certo, which is commercial pectin & provided you follow the recipe it almost always sets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


Isn't he just the cutest!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another language difference....just realised what you call a jelly roll is our swiss roll!


Yes, same thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy
> 
> This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


She has such beautiful big eyes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to sign off. Neck is giving me trouble. Goodnight all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of a Haskap tree. What kind of berries are they?


http://haskap.ca

There a bunch of recipes using them too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't learn to bake one while growing up either at school or 4-H meetings. I do know that sometimes the cake part would crack and Mom would get upset that she had done something wrong (let it get too cool?) and it would throw her whole day off---she was a whiz of a baker with especially breads and pies and specialty items that her Mom had made (date bar cookies and date filled cookies were some of my favorites) and if it didn't go well, she'd be upset with herself.


They can crack if they are too dry, so possibly baked a touch too long. And you have to roll them in the towel while they are still very warm. Then very gently unroll them to fill them, and roll them back up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have natural gas and electric bills both on a budget program and combined still are paying just under $400 a month combined. Yes, the house is big but the high bill is mainly due to poor insulation. We've had insulation blown into the ceiling years ago but really need it in the walls and floors. DH said the issue with him putting it under the floors is difficult because being such an old old house the floor joists aren't even and the insulation will have to be pieced difficultly. Oh well....such is life.


But the walls shouldn't be too difficult to have blown in, I would think. That is a lot for year round bills!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's made with Knox gelatin & ?? Tomatoe juice.
> Do you have Knox gelatin in the rest of the world, I know it's in some cheesecake recipes I've seen


Yes, we used to use it to make jelly--can't say as I've ever had aspic, though I know my sister gave me a recipe for it...it is made with tomato juice and gelatin.

Meant to tell you that I saw where someone had taken the foam pool noodles (we can get them at the dollar store) and sliced them lengthwise and put them around young trees to protect them...not sure how big yours is, but thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I will remember that one! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


You are welcome! And it's valid! I was already doing it, because my hands just wouldn't take the same size needles for long. So I would work on a pair of socks, maybe a dishcloth, or sweater on larger needles than the socks, and switch back and forth. I laughed when he told me that, and told him I already did it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I did. No sign of any recurrence and I don't have to go back for another year.


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you make the jewellery? Very nice. I'm sure Arriana's request was one for her.


Yes, I did. And yes, it was! When I discovered it was a flag too short, I told her I would fix it so it would fit. So while she got to watch me, she kept asking if I was fixing it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, thats beautiful bead work.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The jelly roll is easy enough, I also put icing sugar on a tea towel, then sprinkle icing sugar on the cake too, & roll up with the towel inside the cake. You must do it soon as the cake comes from the oven or it will crack. It's not difficult, I just find it messy. You should try it. I got the recipe from a Robin Hood cooking booklet.
> 
> JellyRoll
> 
> ...


My DD uses parchment paper instead of waxed paper on hers.

Please share your freezer Raspberry jam recipe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When does she get her new place? Hopefully your tongue doesn't fall off from biting it before then.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can I say I will be glad when this day is over nothing bad happened just a series of little niggly irritations , starting with the weather being freezing , then youngest decided to come shopping with me which isn't a bad thing but my shopping bill almost doubles . Plus he decided we should have hunters chicken followed by fruit upside down cake and proceeded to find all the ingredients (have I said how much I dislike cooking ) that I usually conveniently forget , so home to cooking and baking it is ???? Then tried to get online on to an account that had decided to freeze me out of its own free will, kept telling me I had to sign in all my details again including account number which I couldn't do because the number was on the account I was trying to open took me over a hour to finally get it sorted
> Any one else argue with their computers? ????
> I am now going to walk the dog then home to cuppa , cake, knitting and no moving


Hope the rest of the day went better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice mug.
> 
> It is very rarely humid here


Perfect summer. What a shame your summer is over my winter. Your summer and my winter would be a perfect mix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I did sleep well.
> Tami, what lovely bracelets! Great job.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would that be "petroleum jelly"? Our vaseline? Nope, sure wouldn't put that in a Swiss Roll.


Your Jello.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blackberries are so special- but no longer wise in NZ, IF you can find them at all, they have most likely been sprayed with some highly toxic poison or other! We have many many fungi, but I always worry about wild ones- when toxic, they are so deadly! Never come across wild Asparagus, though!


Our blackberries are sprayed as well. They take over native vegetation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great beading, very pretty.
> 
> MaChristie, I'm glad you didn't do major harm when you fell
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


Have you been using it, Sam? How is it working out for you? Are the batteries lasting a long time?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Todays temperature reached 16c with a breeze, all morning taken up with knitting group,sandwich and coffee for lunch,thought I would sit and knit in the sunshine but ended up having a nap,think that might have been due to low glucose levels, so might have a problem sleeping tonight :sm03: :sm03:


Sounds like a nice morning. Not good about the low glucose levels. Hope you sleep good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


He looks so handsome and happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy
> 
> This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


AmyLee is very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the first to admit I'm a horribly picky eater...think it comes from all the things I had to eat as a kid. (liver...shudder)
> 
> Agnes, you have some beautiful grands! :sm24: They obviously got your looks!


I am also a very picky eater!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our jello is made with boiling water poured into a jello powder, stirred until dissolved and then cooled until set. As Bonnie said, jelly is made with the fruit juice, fruit is cooked down and strained to remove any seeds. Takes a long time to make jelly. Friends and I decided to make red currant jelly and there is nothing worse than picking currants. We cooked the fruit for hours. Finally strained into jars. The next day, it still hadn't set so we cooked it all over again. Will never do that again. So much easier to just buy a jar. :sm09:


We have JELLY that comes in a packet- and you make it with boiling water, but we also have the jelly from crabapples, blackcurrants, or as Fan is trying from Guavas- where as someone said you put it in a Jelly bag (the boiled till soft fruit) and let it drip- if you try to squash it to hurry it up, it goes cloudy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh that is cool.


Actually the opposite, Liz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I read further along before posting I'll forget! LOL


Sounds like me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is that?


Shin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> our jelly has the whole fruit cooked to a pulp,placed in a "jelly bag" and left to drip till all the juice drains out, then boiled with 1LB of sugar to each pint of liquor till it reaches setting point


That is the way ours is made.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Braun??


Brawn (NOT Braun- that is a German Manufacturer of Electrical Goods!) is all the meat and brainy parts of the skull, either of the Pig or Beef - cooked and rendered till it makes what some call a cheese. Makes a scrumptious sandwich.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! How is everyone? Thank goodness for the sumaries lately, I've been so busy running and with the house and garden that I've not had a lot of time on line, but I've sure gotten alot done around here.
> I'm trying to get the craft room cleared out and organized, I only need about 6 more of the small clear totes I'm using to put my yarn in so that they will fit on the shelves and the cats won't be able to get into them. Carly will be here on the 16th and she'll need to be able to get to the bed at least. lol
> I hope that everyone had a great Memorial DAy, David and I spent it at home, I cleaned he relaxed, but we went to the resevoir about 3 hours away on Sunday morning, we left here around 4:30am and got home around 10:30pm. On the way up a deer decided to run across the road when it was to lat e to try to stop and took off the driver side mirror and dented the back door a bit, but other than that , it got up and shook it off and left. David took his kayak out for the first couple hours after we got there, then my brother and his buddy came to shore for lunch so we went back out with them for the rest of the day, it was a gorgeous day and a lot of fun. David got two Rainbow trout, and I got a sunburn. I used sunscreen, but oh well.
> I guess since I've got about 60 pages to go till I get caught up, I'd better get started, I think I'll just start reading backward.


Sounds like you had a great day, but sorry to hear about the mirror and dent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our blackberries are sprayed as well. They take over native vegetation.


as they do, here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your Jello.


Our jello would not work in a jelly roll. Our jello gets very firm and will wiggle on your plate if you shake the plate! Much firmer than what we call jelly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brawn (NOT Braun- that is a German Manufacturer of Electrical Goods!) is all the meat and brainy parts of the skull, either of the Pig or Beef - cooked and rendered till it makes what some call a cheese. Makes a scrumptious sandwich.


Sounds like what we call head cheese.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Page 75. Good night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like what we call head cheese.


That is it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our jello would not work in a jelly roll. Our jello gets very firm and will wiggle on your plate if you shake the plate! Much firmer than what we call jelly.


One is used as a dessert, the other is more commonly spread on bread. (or toast) but we have jelly (dessert) jelly (to spread on bread) and jam which is also spread on bread. Both the latter could be used to make a Swiss Roll.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jelly rolls aren't that hard. Have you ever made a pumpkin roll? Same thing.
> 
> Glad the soup came out good. Sorry to hear that dairy isn't agreeing with your DD.


It's all about learning what to do with the Crohn's. Since she's been on the Humira, she's feeling so much better. She's limiting wheat, but isn't Celiac - just a slight intolerance to it. She doesn't take the iron tablets anymore - her gut just doesn't absorb it. She'll be eating lots of dark greens and other high-iron foods to see if next blood test shows that her body is now absorbing natural iron. So glad the doctors found something to help her.

DGS was here with me today and we had a great time. He was talking about the cruise and all the things he did most of the day. He loved it and I think what he liked most was that he was "in"on the secret that one of the friends was going to propose to his girlfriend. He kept the secret and thought the whole thing was so much fun - think he may even be a romantic?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just googled Haskap berry and it looks and sounds wonderful, and so good for you too. I love blueberries and they look like a larger version of them. Lucky you having such an awesome fruit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, we used to use it to make jelly--can't say as I've ever had aspic, though I know my sister gave me a recipe for it...it is made with tomato juice and gelatin.
> 
> Meant to tell you that I saw where someone had taken the foam pool noodles (we can get them at the dollar store) and sliced them lengthwise and put them around young trees to protect them...not sure how big yours is, but thought of you when I saw it.


Thanks, I might try that. Will buy some next time I get to the city


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our blackberries are sprayed as well. They take over native vegetation.


They grow all over In British Columbia but when I went looking at the farmers market for jam, I was told people are too lazy to pick themÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³ I would love to be out there & pick some someday. I really like picking berries

I thought I would show you. My yard, when it starts to look nice it makes all the work worthwhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brawn (NOT Braun- that is a German Manufacturer of Electrical Goods!) is all the meat and brainy parts of the skull, either of the Pig or Beef - cooked and rendered till it makes what some call a cheese. Makes a scrumptious sandwich.


What we call headcheese? DH likes it & Mom used to make it but I don't care for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all about learning what to do with the Crohn's. Since she's been on the Humira, she's feeling so much better. She's limiting wheat, but isn't Celiac - just a slight intolerance to it. She doesn't take the iron tablets anymore - her gut just doesn't absorb it. She'll be eating lots of dark greens and other high-iron foods to see if next blood test shows that her body is now absorbing natural iron. So glad the doctors found something to help her.
> 
> DGS was here with me today and we had a great time. He was talking about the cruise and all the things he did most of the day. He loved it and I think what he liked most was that he was "in"on the secret that one of the friends was going to propose to his girlfriend. He kept the secret and thought the whole thing was so much fun - think he may even be a romantic?


I'm glad your daughter is doing better. If she likes raisins & is now absorbing iron, they are a great source.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you had a great day, but sorry to hear about the mirror and dent.


I agree. Good to see your post Kay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, sorry to hear about the crash with the deer, they are such a pain. Here it seems everyone has hit one at some time in their life. I've hit 4 different ones???? Over the years only once with no damage to the car, it just belly flopped on the windshield & rolled off.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Bonnie that's some back yard! No wonder you are so busy on the land, picking berries is great, one for me, one for the bucket, three for me, none for the bucket, yum yum!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

All this talk about jelly, jam, etc. reminds me of my job tomorrow. A friend asked if I could use some figs so she brought over a lot. Ray thinks it is pushing 10 pounds. I like fig jam so will make a lot of that and I am not sure what I will do with the rest. Maybe freeze some for a later date. This is the first year that the tree has produced well and they are going nuts with all the figs. They are the green one and are delicious but I do like the black mission ones better. I am happy with the gift and will enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What we call headcheese? DH likes it & Mom used to make it but I don't care for it.


It is one of those things that produces strong reactions, I think!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Is it only KP that you keep getting kicked off of? It almost seems more like a server problem, than a KP problem. Have you cleared your cookies lately? (No, NOT the ones you eat! :sm23: )


Clear the eatable one regularly .???? No it's not my server it's kp lots of others had the same problem . I'm ok at the moment but it's very frustrating when it happens as it does it time and time again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They grow all over In British Columbia but when I went looking at the farmers market for jam, I was told people are too lazy to pick themÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³ I would love to be out there & pick some someday. I really like picking berries
> 
> I thought I would show you. My yard, when it starts to look nice it makes all the work worthwhile.


Lovely pictures Bonnie . Is everything you planted growing well ? 
Blackberries grow everywhere round where I live to Bonnie . Lots of hedgerows round here . See people picking them especially grandmas with the grandchildren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Wow Bonnie that's some back yard! No wonder you are so busy on the land, picking berries is great, one for me, one for the bucket, three for me, none for the bucket, yum yum!


I remember that part well ???? And having purple lips from eating lots of blueberries


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is that?


One piece of meaty shin bone, ie the beef hough that you should ask the butcher to crack.

One bay leaf, a wee pinch of cayenne, ground spice and salt and pepper.

Recipe For Potted Hough

Place the ingredients into a large pan and cover with water. 
Bring to the boil and then simmer for about four to six hours. 
Sieve the liquid into a separate pan and keep the bone, meat and gelatin in the original pan. Set aside to cool down and then skim off the fat from the surface. 
Mince, shred or chop the mixture as finely as possible then return to the drained liquid, ie the stock. Some chefs like to add more seasoning of salt and pepper at this stage of cooking. Boil for a further quarter of an hour. 
Place into each mould and place in the fridge to chill.

Oatcakes and Potted Hough Serve the potted hough with oatcakes, on hot toast or your favourite bread.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One is used as a dessert, the other is more commonly spread on bread. (or toast) but we have jelly (dessert) jelly (to spread on bread) and jam which is also spread on bread. Both the latter could be used to make a Swiss Roll.


Talk about "devided by a common language" lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Actually our jelly is made with the juice of the fruit and none of the "pulp/meat" of the fruit whereas our jam has bits of the fruit in it.


That's exactly what ours are too! It's just that if we say 'jelly' rather than eg 'Crabapple jelly' or Blackcurrant jelly' it's assumed to mean the jello type. Isn't (ain't?) our common language fun? :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned - maybe not - a week ago they delivered my portable concentrator. it makes it's own oxygen. and you can take it on the plane. that would be a wonderful trip. if wishes were horses . . . . ---- sam


Might you be able to get as far as Seattle at least now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I read further along before posting I'll forget! LOL


I have the same problem! So sometimes I do like you and post anyway, other timesI figure someone else will have posted so I don't. No rhyme or reason to my decision usually.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it interesting to see a genuine Pizza from Napoli!
> 
> I'd been meaning to post the 'mottos' for a day or two!


I remeebr back in 1978 being very disappointed with Italian pizzas. Even then we had much nicer ones!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! How is everyone? Thank goodness for the sumaries lately, I've been so busy running and with the house and garden that I've not had a lot of time on line, but I've sure gotten alot done around here.
> I'm trying to get the craft room cleared out and organized, I only need about 6 more of the small clear totes I'm using to put my yarn in so that they will fit on the shelves and the cats won't be able to get into them. Carly will be here on the 16th and she'll need to be able to get to the bed at least. lol
> I hope that everyone had a great Memorial DAy, David and I spent it at home, I cleaned he relaxed, but we went to the resevoir about 3 hours away on Sunday morning, we left here around 4:30am and got home around 10:30pm. On the way up a deer decided to run across the road when it was to lat e to try to stop and took off the driver side mirror and dented the back door a bit, but other than that , it got up and shook it off and left. David took his kayak out for the first couple hours after we got there, then my brother and his buddy came to shore for lunch so we went back out with them for the rest of the day, it was a gorgeous day and a lot of fun. David got two Rainbow trout, and I got a sunburn. I used sunscreen, but oh well.
> I guess since I've got about 60 pages to go till I get caught up, I'd better get started, I think I'll just start reading backward.


I'm sure deer could cause quite a bit of damage to car and occupants at times so glad you were all safe. Car is not as much a problem as people or the deer.
Usually I find that if I use sunscreen that is when I get burnt (not that I think it is the sunscreen!) but just that when I use it is a time likely to burn. I'm not good at using it I must admit even though Australia is the Melanoma capital of the world- though I do believe we handed that unwanted crown to New Zealand recently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all about learning what to do with the Crohn's. Since she's been on the Humira, she's feeling so much better. She's limiting wheat, but isn't Celiac - just a slight intolerance to it. She doesn't take the iron tablets anymore - her gut just doesn't absorb it. She'll be eating lots of dark greens and other high-iron foods to see if next blood test shows that her body is now absorbing natural iron. So glad the doctors found something to help her.
> 
> DGS was here with me today and we had a great time. He was talking about the cruise and all the things he did most of the day. He loved it and I think what he liked most was that he was "in"on the secret that one of the friends was going to propose to his girlfriend. He kept the secret and thought the whole thing was so much fun - think he may even be a romantic?


The trouble with Crohn's is to find out what works for you. Some things that upset one person may not bother your DD at all but something else could do. It does seem that wheat is often a problem though- wheat I think rather than gluten.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They grow all over In British Columbia but when I went looking at the farmers market for jam, I was told people are too lazy to pick themÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³ I would love to be out there & pick some someday. I really like picking berries
> 
> I thought I would show you. My yard, when it starts to look nice it makes all the work worthwhile.


Garden looks lovely- it will be even better soon I guess. You must have a very short growing period though. I seem to remember you saying that because of the long days you can grow a lot of things though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's exactly what ours are too! It's just that if we say 'jelly' rather than eg 'Crabapple jelly' or Blackcurrant jelly' it's assumed to mean the jello type. Isn't (ain't?) our common language fun? :sm09:


We make the same distinction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished the hat ready for Elizabeth at her first football match. 

She's not made further progress with crawling. Decided using feet much better. So is now pulling herself up if she is sat next to something that looks half suitable and this afternoon was walking with Vick holding both hands. Wednesday she was doing this with my hands round her chest. Will this prompt her to crawl so she can get herself to something to pull herself up on or will she just skip it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your daughter is doing better. If she likes raisins & is now absorbing iron, they are a great source.


I'll let her know. Eating some soaked in gin (I think that's it) is supposed to be good for arthritis too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil - love the little hat. It's seems so strange as we're looking for sun visors! Really do realize we are on the opposite ends of the earth.

Bonnie - your area looks beautiful. Hope the garden is doing well.

Caren - hope you're finding a way through the red tape and enjoying seeing family and friends.

KayeJo - sorry about the deer. They are problematic by us as well since we live very near the forest preserves where they live.

We plan on a beautiful day today - Hope to get a package ready for Bella and family and have DGS make up some cards. Do cookies travel very well? I thought I might make them the size of a Pringles can and package and send them that way so they don't get all crushed.

Time to shower and get busy - love to all and hugs to alll in need as well as the usual daily prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some things I have been meaning to post:


Lovely girls and the pizzas look so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! How is everyone? Thank goodness for the sumaries lately, I've been so busy running and with the house and garden that I've not had a lot of time on line, but I've sure gotten alot done around here.
> I'm trying to get the craft room cleared out and organized, I only need about 6 more of the small clear totes I'm using to put my yarn in so that they will fit on the shelves and the cats won't be able to get into them. Carly will be here on the 16th and she'll need to be able to get to the bed at least. lol
> I hope that everyone had a great Memorial DAy, David and I spent it at home, I cleaned he relaxed, but we went to the resevoir about 3 hours away on Sunday morning, we left here around 4:30am and got home around 10:30pm. On the way up a deer decided to run across the road when it was to lat e to try to stop and took off the driver side mirror and dented the back door a bit, but other than that , it got up and shook it off and left. David took his kayak out for the first couple hours after we got there, then my brother and his buddy came to shore for lunch so we went back out with them for the rest of the day, it was a gorgeous day and a lot of fun. David got two Rainbow trout, and I got a sunburn. I used sunscreen, but oh well.
> I guess since I've got about 60 pages to go till I get caught up, I'd better get started, I think I'll just start reading backward.


So glad you didn't get injured after your mishap with the deer. Hope it was okay too. Nice that you had such a good day...not so great about the sunburn though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Finished the hat ready for Elizabeth at her first football match.
> 
> She's not made further progress with crawling. Decided using feet much better. So is now pulling herself up if she is sat next to something that looks half suitable and this afternoon was walking with Vick holding both hands. Wednesday she was doing this with my hands round her chest. Will this prompt her to crawl so she can get herself to something to pull herself up on or will she just skip it?


Lovely hat Margaret should keep Elizabeth nice and warm


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> http://haskap.ca
> 
> There a bunch of recipes using them too


They look like blueberries. Do they taste the same?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow Bonnie that's some back yard! No wonder you are so busy on the land, picking berries is great, one for me, one for the bucket, three for me, none for the bucket, yum yum!


????????????. Sounds like my kids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> All this talk about jelly, jam, etc. reminds me of my job tomorrow. A friend asked if I could use some figs so she brought over a lot. Ray thinks it is pushing 10 pounds. I like fig jam so will make a lot of that and I am not sure what I will do with the rest. Maybe freeze some for a later date. This is the first year that the tree has produced well and they are going nuts with all the figs. They are the green one and are delicious but I do like the black mission ones better. I am happy with the gift and will enjoy them.


What a nice gift. I've never tasted fresh figs or fig jam. The only way I've seen them is in the fig bars my mom used to buy, small cookies with fig filling inside like a shortbread


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> One piece of meaty shin bone, ie the beef hough that you should ask the butcher to crack.
> 
> One bay leaf, a wee pinch of cayenne, ground spice and salt and pepper.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of anyone cooking that here. Must be a Scotland thing like your haggis?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a nice gift. I've never tasted fresh figs or fig jam. The only way I've seen them is in the fig bars my mom used to buy, small cookies with fig filling inside like a shortbread


I remember them, fig biscuits we call them over here. Didn't really like them. Have never tasted figs any other way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you. My yard, when it starts to look nice it makes all the work worthwhile.


Looks wonderful!



Railyn said:


> All this talk about jelly, jam, etc. reminds me of my job tomorrow. A friend asked if I could use some figs so she brought over a lot. Ray thinks it is pushing 10 pounds. I like fig jam so will make a lot of that and I am not sure what I will do with the rest. Maybe freeze some for a later date. This is the first year that the tree has produced well and they are going nuts with all the figs. They are the green one and are delicious but I do like the black mission ones better. I am happy with the gift and will enjoy them.


I put them in bread and find they're quite tasty--could you possibly dehydrate them? They would take up less space that way, though jam & freezing for later also sounds good.

Raisins are not my favorite, though I do love grapes. I'd forgotten they were high in iron, though soaked in gin would not work for me (yuck).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I remember them, fig biscuits we call them over here. Didn't really like them. Have never tasted figs any other way.


I'm thinking that's what we know as fig Newtons? I was never crazy about those either. Now the raspberry ones, oh yeah! :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Garden looks lovely- it will be even better soon I guess. You must have a very short growing period though. I seem to remember you saying that because of the long days you can grow a lot of things though.


Yes, because our days are about 20 hrs long near the solstice, we can grow many things that should only grow with a longer season. My step-dad said it was to do with the amount of heat-units required by different crops. The only thing not doing good in the garden of the seeds I put in us the kohlrabi, I need to get some flea beetle powder as they are chewing it up????Always some pests.

I killed a bunch more tent caterpillars yesterday, hopefully they will be over soon but I'm afraid what next year will bring


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of anyone cooking that here. Must be a Scotland thing like your haggis?


I suppose it must be,my son loves it with mashed potatoes and baked beans,probably started out so that every part of the beast could be used, much like Brawn/headcheese


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> They look like blueberries. Do they taste the same?


They are a little different, this is the description from the seed catalogue

The flavour of haskap has been described as somewhere between a blueberry, a Saskatoon berry and a raspberry. With the unique quality of having a skin that will melt in your mouth, and seeds that are so small they are not noticeable, haskap is ideally suited to create a superior processed product.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I suppose it must be,my son loves it with mashed potatoes and baked beans,probably started out so that every part of the beast could be used, much like Brawn/headcheese


Yes, my mom used to say nothing was wasted but the sqeal????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, cute hat. Elizabeth seems way to young to be pulling herself up already.

Jeanette, yes, gin & yellow raisins for arthritis. My uncle said a teaspoon of that a day helped him more than all the other things he tried. Sorleena, I thought it would taste bad, gin is horrid, but it just tasted like raisins.

I'm still laying in bed at 8:30, DH worked from 7:30 yesterday morning until 11 last night & us snoring on the couch this morning, he often doesn't sleep well, so I'm not going to get up & wake him


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Should any of us from across the pond wish to try growing haskap would we need to grow more than one plant?Prices seem to run at £10/$14.50 per plant


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, Maya and I had our walk. A friend is coming over this afternoon to draw with me. She bought an expensive drawing course and wants me to do it with her.
Margaret, what a great hat!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, cute hat. Elizabeth seems way to young to be pulling herself up already.
> 
> Jeanette, yes, gin & yellow raisins for arthritis. My uncle said a teaspoon of that a day helped him more than all the other things he tried. Sorleena, I thought it would taste bad, gin is horrid, but it just tasted like raisins.
> 
> I'm still laying in bed at 8:30, DH worked from 7:30 yesterday morning until 11 last night & us snoring on the couch this morning, he often doesn't sleep well, so I'm not going to get up & wake him


My oldest never did really crawl--went straight from rolling around to walking at 10 1/2 months! The other children were more reasonable and waited until they were at least a year to walk. LOL

Gin makes me ill--it's made of juniper berries (I am allergic to juniper), so taste aside, it's a no go for me. I can eat raisins if they are in something that really plumps them up, like bread pudding, but by themselves, I really don't care for them.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest never did really crawl--went straight from rolling around to walking at 10 1/2 months! The other children were more reasonable and waited until they were at least a year to walk. LOL
> 
> Gin makes me ill--it's made of juniper berries (I am allergic to juniper), so taste aside, it's a no go for me. I can eat raisins if they are in something that really plumps them up, like bread pudding, but by themselves, I really don't care for them.


went and checked out your bread pudding ...........here its bread and butter pudding and my most favourite pudding either with ice cream or custard


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute hat! I imagine Elizabeth will look adorable in it. She is really getting on the move it sounds like.


darowil said:


> Finished the hat ready for Elizabeth at her first football match.
> 
> She's not made further progress with crawling. Decided using feet much better. So is now pulling herself up if she is sat next to something that looks half suitable and this afternoon was walking with Vick holding both hands. Wednesday she was doing this with my hands round her chest. Will this prompt her to crawl so she can get herself to something to pull herself up on or will she just skip it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I love fig newtons! Haven't tried the raspberry ones; may need to test those out. My mom made the best fig preserves; miss those. Would eat it on toast or in homemade biscuits....yummy.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking that's what we know as fig Newtons? I was never crazy about those either. Now the raspberry ones, oh yeah! :sm04:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried to post a video link to a news item here, but KP wont accept the link.....Glasgow policeman singing "I will survive" on the bar karaoke after they had made an arrest for assault,decided it was the best way to calm the customers down, if you have facebook you will find it on my timeline :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

martina said:


> I remember them, fig biscuits we call them over here. Didn't really like them. Have never tasted figs any other way.


I dont like them either......yuck


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Should any of us from across the pond wish to try growing haskap would we need to grow more than one plant?Prices seem to run at £10/$14.50 per plant


I'm sure you have to have 2 for polination purposes.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bit pricey if they dont take


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been very busy this last couple of hour frogging and tearing my hair out , double yarn overs , single yarn overs and purl 2tog tbl are about to send me round the bend . I think I've managed to finish about 3 rows , and now I've got the added problem of the stitch count does not add up . I've checked and double checked that I've done the row right . I'm determined to turn this stitch pattern into a summer poncho or go bald trying , which might not be as bad as sounds the state my hairs in at the moment ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> went and checked out your bread pudding ...........here its bread and butter pudding and my most favourite pudding either with ice cream or custard


Yes, I love it. I made it a couple of nights ago, as we were feeding 3 grandchildren + son-in-law, and it is a fairly easy and cheap pudding. One grandson did demand custard with it, which is unnecessary, as it has its own custard, but otherwise, it seemed to be enjoyed by all.

On a slightly different bit of the discussion, I love figs, one of my favourite fruits. Most fruit is too acidic for me, but figs are just fine. We had to chop down our fig tree as it was becoming too rampant, but for a few years, I really enjoyed a ready supply. I also like fig rolls - they feel like a healthy sort of indulgence. :sm02:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brawn (NOT Braun- that is a German Manufacturer of Electrical Goods!) is all the meat and brainy parts of the skull, either of the Pig or Beef - cooked and rendered till it makes what some call a cheese. Makes a scrumptious sandwich.


I used to enjoy it as a child, when we used to kill a pig on the farm, and it was made as part of the process of using every bit of the carcass. I have never had any since that I have enjoyed, but maybe if I had the homemade variety, I would like it again. I often see it on deli counters in France, where it is called 'tête de fromage', so, 'head of cheese' rather than 'head cheese'. I remember it also being called 'collared rind', but I have no idea of the origin of that name.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I remember them, fig biscuits we call them over here. Didn't really like them. Have never tasted figs any other way.


I know them as fig rolls and I like them, although I don't know when I last tasted one.....an addition to the shopping list I think! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love it. I made it a couple of nights ago, as we were feeding 3 grandchildren + son-in-law, and it is a fairly easy and cheap pudding. One grandson did demand custard with it, which is unnecessary, as it has its own custard, but otherwise, it seemed to be enjoyed by all.
> 
> On a slightly different bit of the discussion, I love figs, one of my favourite fruits. Most fruit is too acidic for me, but figs are just fine. We had to chop down our fig tree as it was becoming too rampant, but for a few years, I really enjoyed a ready supply. I also like fig rolls - they feel like a healthy sort of indulgence. :sm02:


I like figs too, but then we were taught to not be picky eaters. If we were hungry, we ate what was available. Mom always bought dates at Christmas as a special treat and would make date bars and date filled cookies. Still one of my favorite Christmas treats. We didn't have real figs growing up but would have Fig Newtons from time to time. I was very impressed when I got to eat my first fig.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is it!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They grow all over In British Columbia but when I went looking at the farmers market for jam, I was told people are too lazy to pick themÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³ I would love to be out there & pick some someday. I really like picking berries
> 
> I thought I would show you. My yard, when it starts to look nice it makes all the work worthwhile.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clear the eatable one regularly .???? No it's not my server it's kp lots of others had the same problem . I'm ok at the moment but it's very frustrating when it happens as it does it time and time again


Odd, I never have a problem with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's exactly what ours are too! It's just that if we say 'jelly' rather than eg 'Crabapple jelly' or Blackcurrant jelly' it's assumed to mean the jello type. Isn't (ain't?) our common language fun? :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have been very busy this last couple of hour frogging and tearing my hair out , double yarn overs , single yarn overs and purl 2tog tbl are about to send me round the bend . I think I've managed to finish about 3 rows , and now I've got the added problem of the stitch count does not add up . I've checked and double checked that I've done the row right . I'm determined to turn this stitch pattern into a summer poncho or go bald trying , which might not be as bad as sounds the state my hairs in at the moment ????


Can you give us a link or more information on your pattern, Sonja? Sometimes, we can get so involved in something that the obvious solution completely escapes us, whereas it can be quite clear to the person coming fresh to it. Also, some lace patterns (which it sounds like you are working on) can have varying stitch counts for different stages, so all may not be lost! Give your hair a break, and I am sure all will come right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Talk about "devided by a common language" lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remeebr back in 1978 being very disappointed with Italian pizzas. Even then we had much nicer ones!


They do look a bit skimpy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely girls and the pizzas look so good.


 :sm24: Thanks, not that I can really take any credit!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> went and checked out your bread pudding ...........here its bread and butter pudding and my most favourite pudding either with ice cream or custard


My recipe was given to me by an English lady--and I make it every year at Christmastime. She included a whiskey sauce recipe as well, but I leave that off, as I don't like whiskey either!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

put me right in the mood for bread and butter pudding now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I used to enjoy it as a child, when we used to kill a pig on the farm, and it was made as part of the process of using every bit of the carcass. I have never had any since that I have enjoyed, but maybe if I had the homemade variety, I would like it again. I often see it on deli counters in France, where it is called 'tête de fromage', so, 'head of cheese' rather than 'head cheese'. I remember it also being called 'collared rind', but I have no idea of the origin of that name.


I've not had brawn, since I last made it some 44 years ago(my older one was a baby, which is how I remember) but do love the pig's head Pork Buns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KAP reminder again! If you are thinking about attending, please send me a message so I can get the registration to you! Sigh up ends June15! I have only received 2 registration forms. With those and those of us planning it we only have 6 definitely coming. I know there are a few more that are planning to come, but I don't have registration forms back yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can you give us a link or more information on your pattern, Sonja? Sometimes, we can get so involved in something that the obvious solution completely escapes us, whereas it can be quite clear to the person coming fresh to it. Also, some lace patterns (which it sounds like you are working on) can have varying stitch counts for different stages, so all may not be lost! Give your hair a break, and I am sure all will come right!


I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning 
Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet

Edit drats I know what's wrong now back to frogging I go . Thank you for asking for a link I checked to see if it worked and saw when I put the stitch to PDF I'm missing a bit at the bottom the row below should have p2tog not p2


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> ..... Friends and I decided to make red currant jelly and there is nothing worse than picking currants. We cooked the fruit for hours. Finally strained into jars. The next day, it still hadn't set so we cooked it all over again. Will never do that again. So much easier to just buy a jar. :sm09:


We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.

Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet


It looks a very pretty pattern. I have had too many glasses of wine (it is Friday evening after all!) to give really close attention to the pattern. Did the stitch count work on all the previous rows? I notice you said you were making a poncho. Are you doing any increases/decreases in order to shape the garment? I will look at it in the morning, when I promise I will have a clear head, unless anyone else comes up with a solution meanwhile. I know how frustrating it is when things do not work. My instinct is usually to pull down a row or two and start again from a point where I was sure all was as it should be, but if your fix would work, I see no harm in doing that. I doubt if it will show, and by the time you are working the next pattern repeat, you will know the pattern well enough to diagnose any errors and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


I'm impressed, too. Lovely shawl, lovely yarn, lovely colours! Great work. I will have a look for that pattern. I love shawls - so little sewing up! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


It's a beautiful shawl Lin. Lovely colours


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


that is lovely and will go with so many things :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm impressed, too. Lovely shawl, lovely yarn, lovely colours! Great work. I will have a look for that pattern. I love shawls - so little sewing up! :sm24:


I am not a fan of sewing up or sewing in ends, must be why I love socks and shawls :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you for link. It's a beautiful pattern.
TNS, lovely shawl.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


Very pretty Sonja????????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


Wow that is pretty ! Someday I will try to knit one


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


Thats a nice stitch pattern and I love the colour


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey! I'm over here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407700-1.html#9186218


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a handsome lad. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just received this photo, Quinn all dressed up to go to a wedding today


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> KAP reminder again! If you are thinking about attending, please send me a message so I can get the registration to you! Sigh up ends June15! I have only received 2 registration forms. With those and those of us planning it we only have 6 definitely coming. I know there are a few more that are planning to come, but I don't have registration forms back yet.


Marla and I were going to come this year but we are going to wait and go next year, since I don't know when I'll be sending Carly home, she may still be here then, and David wants to go to San Antonio in September, so that's a lot of traveling finances.

Oh, update on Carly's SF, he has movement in his left arm and left leg, it's improving everyday. It's been a month and a half since his stroke, they're going to move him to a hospital that does the medical and rehab, then he'll go to just a rehab facility, then home. Roseanne was glad that I was taking Carly for the summer, that way she only has to worry about Tanie so should make things a bit easier on her. Carly's so excited, she'd been texting and calling me for the last couple months wanting to know if/when she was coming, so I finally got her ticket so she'll be here on the 16th of June.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty girl agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thank you .He is a happy wee soul, he never cries and is rarely grumpy
> 
> This is the youngest granddaughter AmyLee she goes to the high school after the summer holidays,seems to be a day for getting photos


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful and lovely color.


Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely shawl Lin! I love the colors especially in the lace.


TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's a beautiful shawl Lin. Lovely colours


Thank you, and it's a free pattern which I printed off a while ago, knowing it might 'come in useful'. Still not caught up here - soon be next week :sm16:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm impressed, too. Lovely shawl, lovely yarn, lovely colours! Great work. I will have a look for that pattern. I love shawls - so little sewing up! :sm24:


Thank you! It's free, too and the idea is to make two using the opposite colour ways in the second one but I'm not quite ready for that assuming my wool stretches that far.
And thanks for all the other nice comments, Gwenie, Bubba love, Agnescr et al.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, the colours are great too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Very pretty Sonja????????


Thank you Jackie and Joy it will be when I've finished hopefully . When it's blocked the pattern really opens up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Thats a nice stitch pattern and I love the colour


Thank you Agnes and Gwen . It has a hint of glitter going through it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Lin, lovely knits, such pretty patterns & colors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


It looks very elegant!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


Hope the kitties get along all right. Beautiful shawl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clear the eatable one regularly .???? No it's not my server it's kp lots of others had the same problem . I'm ok at the moment but it's very frustrating when it happens as it does it time and time again


I clear the eatable ones regularly, also! And yes, I know I already commented on this, but that was on my phone, and now I just had to comment on the edible cookies! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, Maya and I had our walk. A friend is coming over this afternoon to draw with me. She bought an expensive drawing course and wants me to do it with her.
> Margaret, what a great hat!


Hope you had fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been very busy this last couple of hour frogging and tearing my hair out , double yarn overs , single yarn overs and purl 2tog tbl are about to send me round the bend . I think I've managed to finish about 3 rows , and now I've got the added problem of the stitch count does not add up . I've checked and double checked that I've done the row right . I'm determined to turn this stitch pattern into a summer poncho or go bald trying , which might not be as bad as sounds the state my hairs in at the moment ????


Give it a time out for a few hours, then go back to it. I know you can do it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


See, it just took a time out, and some help from your friends! Even if it was just asking to see what the pattern stitch was supposed to be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


Enjoy your time with your DD. Good idea to keep the cats separate. Shawl is very pretty!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, cute hat. Elizabeth seems way to young to be pulling herself up already.
> 
> Jeanette, yes, gin & yellow raisins for arthritis. My uncle said a teaspoon of that a day helped him more than all the other things he tried. Sorleena, I thought it would taste bad, gin is horrid, but it just tasted like raisins.
> 
> I'm still laying in bed at 8:30, DH worked from 7:30 yesterday morning until 11 last night & us snoring on the couch this morning, he often doesn't sleep well, so I'm not going to get up & wake him


Vick was about this age. But she crawled at the same time- and didn't take her first step till her birthday. She could get around and use her feet without help so she clearly figured she didn't need to walk.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I were going to come this year but we are going to wait and go next year, since I don't know when I'll be sending Carly home, she may still be here then, and David wants to go to San Antonio in September, so that's a lot of traveling finances.
> 
> Oh, update on Carly's SF, he has movement in his left arm and left leg, it's improving everyday. It's been a month and a half since his stroke, they're going to move him to a hospital that does the medical and rehab, then he'll go to just a rehab facility, then home. Roseanne was glad that I was taking Carly for the summer, that way she only has to worry about Tanie so should make things a bit easier on her. Carly's so excited, she'd been texting and calling me for the last couple months wanting to know if/when she was coming, so I finally got her ticket so she'll be here on the 16th of June.


We will miss you! But I do understand. So glad that Carly's SF is improving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest never did really crawl--went straight from rolling around to walking at 10 1/2 months! The other children were more reasonable and waited until they were at least a year to walk. LOL
> 
> Gin makes me ill--it's made of juniper berries (I am allergic to juniper), so taste aside, it's a no go for me. I can eat raisins if they are in something that really plumps them up, like bread pudding, but by themselves, I really don't care for them.


Now gin would plump them up nicely if you could have it. But maybe not a smart idea to try it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> went and checked out your bread pudding ...........here its bread and butter pudding and my most favourite pudding either with ice cream or custard


Bread Pudding is totally different to Bread and Butter Pudding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love it. I made it a couple of nights ago, as we were feeding 3 grandchildren + son-in-law, and it is a fairly easy and cheap pudding. One grandson did demand custard with it, which is unnecessary, as it has its own custard, but otherwise, it seemed to be enjoyed by all.
> 
> On a slightly different bit of the discussion, I love figs, one of my favourite fruits. Most fruit is too acidic for me, but figs are just fine. We had to chop down our fig tree as it was becoming too rampant, but for a few years, I really enjoyed a ready supply. I also like fig rolls - they feel like a healthy sort of indulgence. :sm02:


I agree that Bread and Butter Pudding does not need custard as it has its own.
Love a good fig. But often they are very dry and those aren't nice. Makes a great jam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know them as fig rolls and I like them, although I don't know when I last tasted one.....an addition to the shopping list I think! :sm09:


I was thinking of adding Fig Jam to mine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> KAP reminder again! If you are thinking about attending, please send me a message so I can get the registration to you! Sigh up ends June15! I have only received 2 registration forms. With those and those of us planning it we only have 6 definitely coming. I know there are a few more that are planning to come, but I don't have registration forms back yet.


I would love to come! But that won't be happening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


Who knows what will work to get something right! It's a lovely pattern so worth getting sorted out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


The shawl looks great.
How long are the extra cats there for? Is DD with them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am not a fan of sewing up or sewing in ends, must be why I love socks and shawls :sm02:


And toe up socks even better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now gin would plump them up nicely if you could have it. But maybe not a smart idea to try it!


Been there done that and yes it's good, but prefer it with vodka, etc as in making the Rumtopf.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would love to come! But that won't be happening.


And we would love having you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The shawl looks great.
> How long are the extra cats there for? Is DD with them?


Thank You! Cats and daughter will be here for the coming week. She normally gets friends to feed and check her cats when away but everyone is on placements away from home and her boyfriend is away on a 'final' holiday with classmates after finishing his final year exams. Back to check out the new TP now...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not using a pattern but here is a link to the stitch pattern I'm using
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=877
> I've just done row 21 . I kept coming up with 1stitch short even though the row before was correct only way I could get it was to k1 rather than k2tog at the beginning
> Here is a picture . I have a long long way to go yet
> ...


Hope you finally sorted out the pattern. It does look very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> We used to prune currant bushes as we picked ie cut off the branches with berries then used a fork to help strip off the berries straight into a wide bowl for a wash to remove insects etc.
> 
> Im just checking in again, before my DDvarrives with her cats tomorrow. As hers are young and ours old I think we will keep them in separate areas. Also DDs cats are indoors only as she lives on the A6 ( very busy major route) and ours go out. Hope everyone is doing well, not quite up to speed with the latest posts. I've just been knitting a shawl, Best Friends Shawl off Knitty.com. and I'm impressed by the result so here's a photo.....


Good idea about the currants.

Your shawl looks lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bread Pudding is totally different to Bread and Butter Pudding.


What is the difference? I use my DH's nana's recipe and she was a Brit. The bread has to be buttered before the eggs and milk are added. She called it bread pudding.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good idea about the currants.
> 
> Your shawl looks lovely.


Thank you Budasha, hope you are having a good Sunday!
Re Bread pudding - our recipe is much more solid than the bread and butter pudding, and nowhere near as nice imho. It's rather stodgy when I make it - so no longer do. :sm15:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> What is the difference? I use my DH's nana's recipe and she was a Brit. The bread has to be buttered before the eggs and milk are added. She called it bread pudding.


The one you make is Bread and Butter Pudding. Bread Pudding is stale bread soaked in water, then the water squeezed out. Sugar, mixed spice and sultanas (I think raisins for US areas). Cooked in a slow oven for around an hour and a half. As TNS says it is heavier. Totally different to Bread and Butter pudding. We used to take it to school for lunches wrapped up.
I like both.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh bread and butter pudding. It's really good made with spiced raisin bread, or even hot cross buns sliced up yum real good comfort food for wintery days, and just because you feel like some! Just been out for a coffee and carrot cake morning tea. We have the Auckland Botanic Gardens about 1km away, and went there for it, in the nice cafe they have overlooking the sights. It's a lovely cool sunny day for Queens Birthday holiday.
I have to try and avoid sugar, due to itching, but hey it's worth it when a sweet treat is on offer. Must admit the Accupuncture has worked very well in treating it though, very pleased with results thus far.


----------

